# Anyone waiting to egg share?



## hoping :)

Hi Ladies 


Just wondered if anyone is like me, waiting to get started?


We have our 1st appt with Care-Manchester, 27th of Feb. 


We had 1 go of ICSI on NHS at Liverpool, but our PCT stopped funding. We are also crossing our fingers for being eligible for IMSI too.


Be nice to chat to others at similar stages. xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi there!

im waiting to be matched to a recipient and I cant wait to egg share  xxx
Hopefully we will also be having IMSI too. Hoping this is the best option!  
Im at CRGW in Cardiff (fab clinic)
What stage are you at now? What are you waiitng for?

HUGS!!!  

xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hi Stacey,


Ooo it is exciting isn't it?


Just waiting til 27th so we can have all our tests and start the process, as we have chosen a new better suited clinic to start again.


When dd u ave ur tests?
Have u had councilling yet? xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi 

Yeah it is exciting  
All test results are back, haven't had counselling yet and waiting to be matched to a recipient!

xx hoping it doesnt take too long! xx


----------



## hoping :)

Do they match u 1st then start the councilling along side starting treatment? 


I'm sure it won't take too long to match you, how long have u been waiting?xx


----------



## staceyemma

Ive been waiting 4 weeks they told me it would be a week or two...!
It does feel like forever  
Hoping to hear something soon 
Yeah I think they match me first then have the counselling session..


what clinic are you at?
xxx


----------



## hoping :)

iI am going to Care at Manchester...


Why don't u give them a call/email see where they are upto? 


Only suggesting that as at Liverpool (my last clinic) had a total mess up with admin and my files twice! I know not every clinic is the same, and it can be a bit daunting calling up not wanting to mither them, but sometimes it just works as a gentle reminder   xx


----------



## staceyemma

I sent an email last week and they said it would be a week or so? or so? not sure how long that means! 
I do feel like Im mithering them but I am so wanting to start as soon as I can    xxxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Everything crossed for them contacting u soon    


What did they say at ur 1st sppointment? did they go thru how everything works?xx


----------



## staceyemma

they expaline dvaguely how everything works but I think I find out the ins and outs at my treatment plannign appoitnment which I am waiting for!

I hope they contact me soon! Ims ure this cycle will work for you plus you get to help another lady too


----------



## hoping :)

I know, in a way we are lucky, I do think about the Ladies we can help give the chance to be a Mummy to.


Are u n ur husband on any vits?xx


----------



## staceyemma

hubbys on Wellman conception which are FAB! Really really improved his sperm!
Im on sanatogen mother to be and royal jelly which is apparently good for eggs theyre buy one get one for a penny at holland and barrett at the mo xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Oh that is good to know, thanks.


Our last tx db was on zinc and vit e and c as that is what we were told and can't say we had a better sample, so I bought wellmans a week ago, and the wellwomans conception for me, also trying to eat as healthy as poss, eating loads of protein as read that is good for eggs, altho its probably more for when actually doing the treatment lol.


I'll defo get some royal jelly, is it a daily vit?


I can't wait for u to get started, it will be nice to hear what's going on with you! xx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah it's a daily vit xxx heard lots of good things about royal jelly xx
Yeah will be great to share the experience Hun xx  
My Hubby takes an additional vit c and zinc too.

Xxxxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Does he? that's good to know! 


Keep me posted


^babydust^ xx


----------



## hoping :)

Me again, I have spoken to someone else who has started egg sharing (at my clinic so maybe diff from urs) but she said she booked her counciling in before they matched her. Just an idea inc it can get u a step closer whilst ur waiting  xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hmm maybe I should ask if I can do the counselling while Im waiitng.
I have thought long and hard about this but I guess they have to be sure you are happy with your decision and you are mentally ok to egg share xxx

i'll ask my clinic... x


----------



## hoping :)

Its worth asking, as then its one less thing to tick off their to do list  


That's it they just need to be sure uv'e thought it thru (which I am certain we all have when opting to egg share) xx


----------



## staceyemma

Good Morning

Latest reply from the clinic 

*Hi Stacey

have found recipient. As they are an english patient coming through with NHS 
funding just awaiting the confirmation from english NHS to start- just a 
formality as the funding has been agreed. Will probably get you in in next few 
weeks to do consents and plan treatment week
with kind regards*


----------



## hoping :)

Wooooooo Hoooooooo! That is fantastic news  yipeeeeeee xx


----------



## emsiem

Hi

I'm just waiting to egg share, we've had all of our blood tests, my hormone tests were all good my AMH ws 36, not sure about this  But my Dr has approved us for egg sharing. So we are now waiting to be matched. We have our first counselling session this afternoon.

Last weekend my darling OH had SSR due to him having a vasectomy 11 years ago, they managed to get sperm first try by PESA which was good news, although they didn't get loads but fingers crossed it's ok as we only need a couple  

Looking forward to offering and receoving support, hugs, Em xx


----------



## hoping :)

Aww Em, that is fab news! 


Good luck with counciling, would u mind sharing how it goes? 


What clinic are you at?xx


----------



## hope42011!

Hi Ladies, hope you dont mind me joining in here, I have just sent my forms off to CARE notts. Have done 2 egg shares last year and had miscarriages with both   I am hoping to cycle June/July but may be before then, I am going on the timings from my last clinic.

Is it your first egg share treatment?

Will be on here most evenings now in an attempt to keep me sane whilst I wait around for the clinic to contact me   hopefully wont be long


----------



## hoping :)

Hi Hope,


Oh I am so sorry to here of ur m/c  that must be devastating for you,  


Course we'd love to have u hear chatting 


It is my 1st egg share, I have had ICSI at a different clinic, now hoping to go for IMSI at Care manchester. 


Xx


----------



## hope42011!

Hoping, thanx for the welcome  
What is IMSI? Is it new because I never heard of it, only IVF and ICSI  
We had ICSI as a last minute change as dh had antisperm antibodies all of a sudden   
Wow, 1st egg share, well done you, its a lovely thing to do, i dont regret 1 minute of it and have told my clinic I will be willing to donate for my recipients again shgould they want siblings  
I see you are at CARE Manchester, how long after sending your forms off did you get your first appointment through? I only sent my forms off this week, I have had them since November last year but wasn't ready to put us through it all again till now


----------



## staceyemma

Welcome hope42011!   Sorry to hear about ur m/c xxx this is ur time!!! 
This is my first eggs hare too
I'm deciding whether or not to do IMSI- its basically ICSI but they magnify the sperm better and pick the best morphologically shaped sperm.


----------



## hoping :)

Hope- aww that is a very kind offer for your donors! 


I got my forms last March, and sent them back, I don't think it was long til we heard back, but I requested our records from ur last clinic and found out db hd a varicocele, so it took from June til end of Jan to find out db's gp wouldn't do anything about it! So I emailed care end of Jan to see if they still have our paper work, they do, so we have an appt at end of Feb! 


As stacey said they assess the sperm before doing ICSI, I have been told Care are sitill trialing it (so it doesn't cost any more) but they don't decide til the day depending on the Quality of the sample. but I have everything crossed that we are eligible.


Hope- is there anything u did/didn't do when egg sharing?


Stacey- hope ur still on cloud nine after your email yesterday! xx


Em- how was councilling hun? xx


----------



## staceyemma

Still on cloud 9   

Just can't wait to get going woo hoo!


----------



## hope42011!

staceyem, I hope this is our time, I got everything crossed for us all 

hoping, I have just requested our records from our last clinic too, I'm hoping I wont have to have all the tests done for egg share seeing as I have already done them. Hopefully wont be long now until we hear from CARE  excited.com!

IMSI sounds good, I was thinking of chancing it and going for IVF with no ICSI as I am quite lucky to get a good number of eggs so thought I could afford to loose a few with no fertilisation in the hope that the best sperm make it to the eggs that do fertilise rather than a random selection of sperm to inject but this IMSI sounds just the job! Will discuss it at our 1st appointment so thanks for the info 

With my 1st cycle I took pregancare conception, dh took wellman and I worked right up until ec then had 2 weeks off and worked from home for 1 week we got BFP but I was bleeding on OTD and after HCG tests was told we had lost our baby(12 months ago to the day today  )

With my 2nd I took pregnacare, extra folic acid, vit c, zinc, amino acid (like a body build tablet or something, tastes like cat wee and is massive so get stuck in your throat  ) DH took wellman, zinc, amino acid, vit c and selenium. We ate organic everything, meat, veg, milk, eggs, butter the whole lot! It all got very complicated and I am not doing all that again...just sticking with the pregancare and well man. We went to a hotel on egg collection day and stayed until 2 days after ET, was very nice to relax and spend time just us. It was summer holidays so DS went to nan and grandads to give us 100% relax time. In total I had 1 week working from home the week before egg collection 3 weeks off and then worked from home for 1 week.

I am doing acupuncture this time round, not started yet, just sent the email asking for a consultation - I am going here http://www.sjhill.co.uk/acupuncture-for-infertility/ . Its mainly for me to relax as I feel like I want it sooo bad I dont give myself a chace to properly relax, I think about it ALL the time  but it has had some proof that it helps with the lining and blood flow etc so worth a try 

What i didnt do...hmmmmm
Didnt go horse riding, didnt drink (dont anyway), stopped smoking before my first cycle, didnt do the cat litter, had a hot water bottle for my tum during stimms (didnt use it after ET though), didnt have boiling hot baths and tried to keep positive


----------



## staceyemma

Its all a lot to take in...are you nervous to try again? 
Hopefully there won't be any waiting about for you, I think thats been the hardest thing for me  

My hubby is on wellman, vit c and xtra zinc his sperm count has improved hugely...( hes very chuffed)
Can I ask what your amh level was did you have this blood test done?


----------



## hope42011!

I am nervous but excited too, the last 2 cycles have been so cruel though and I am not sure how i can come back from another so got to stay positive and do everything possible to get the result we want hence acupuncture and change of clinic.....Yes, I remember the waiting, was referred in the June of 2010 and didnt cycle until Jan 2011, it was murder waiting around and I just wanted it all yesterday   I see you are matched and will be doing consents and planning soon   hurrah for hubbies swimmers  
Your recipients are from England...do you live in Wales? I am in wales, Aberystwyth and travel to Cardiff weekly for work.

I did have amh done but cant remember what it was...I think it was quite good though, i remember my nurse saying something about it....when I get my notes from my old clinic I'll let you know my numbers


----------



## staceyemma

I live in Hereford   and decided for to go for CRGW in cardiff heard fab things about them xxx

Hubby was really down as he'd previously had poor samples so he felt like superman after his most recent  

I keep worrying what if I don't get enough eggs?  

xxxx


----------



## hope42011!

Ahhh i see, yeah my GP sung their praises when we were looking at our first referral but Shrews was closer to us and to my parents so swayed our decision. Ahhh bless him  

This is your first ever cycle then aswell as first egg share....dont be scared, you'll be fine, your protocol will be just right for you and they monitor you throughout stimms so they can alter your dose to increase or decrease follies growth, think they call it tracking scans. You are still young so its very very rare that you dont get enough eggs but if that happens you are given the option to donate all and cycle again for free without sharing so it wouldnt be the end


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Hope  

How do they match up your cycles with the recipient? xxx


----------



## hope42011!

I think it depends on your recipients cycle and the reason for them needing donated eggs, not sure on that though. The first time i just went straight into down reg and then stimms but the second time i was put on the pill to match cycles then down reg and stimms


----------



## staceyemma

I guess it depends on if they have periods?

xxx


----------



## hope42011!

yeah i think so.

Have you done all your hfea donation forms yet where you write l little bit of info and a bit of a note to any donor concieved children?


----------



## staceyemma

No apparently I do that when they call me in for the  treatment planning appointment which should hopefully be in the next few weeks....

Weird not sure what to write....what did u write? xxx


----------



## hope42011!

I know its hard isnt it, i suggest that you write it in draft first...i did about 10 different versions before i was happy   , its wierd to think the egg you donate could actually read it in 18 years! I cant really remember exactly what i wrote in the note, wish I kept a copy... it was along the lines that I decided to egg share as I knew what it was to want a baby and thought alot about my recipients, i said it gave me the opportunity to have more goes at my own treatment as it was less expensive but that ultimately i did it knowing that any babies born as a result of my gift would be treasured and loved and that it was something that I was very very proud of and would do again in a heartbeat. Then they ask you about things you are good at, exam results, hobbies etc


----------



## hope42011!

http://www.lifemedicineclinic.com/downloads/IVF.pdf

Found this n thought you all might like to read it.....


----------



## hoping :)

Hope- Arrrh thanks for all ur information it is very helpful  


I have been thinking of what to write when the time comes, I think I will find it quite hard as like u said someone in 18yrs could well be reading that letter. its a great idea to keep a copy urself, I will definatly be doing that now! 


I started to get quite anxious, I was Last time when we did tx, think so much rests on the result and it is possibly life changing, but speaking to you ladies helps me get excited!


I do think IF can take over ur life and I am just thankful I can HOPEFULLY help someone else whio is less fortunate by sharing my eggs. 


Xx


----------



## Rose10

hiya girls hope everythings goin well ? xx

hopefuly im due to start around march april time xx 

whens ever ones else hoping to start ? xxxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hi hun, I am thinking it will prob be April/May time before we get started, hopefully will find out more at our appt at the end of this month!


Where ru upto?xx


----------



## Rose10

erm just had my amh done thats all xxxx got to have blood tests counciling and matching done still xxx 

u been matched yet ? xx


----------



## hope42011!

Hoping, your welcome  
amgp, I think I will be starting in June but still waiting to hear from the clinic with our first appointment...i say still waiting like its been weeks...i only posted the forms on Tuesday


----------



## hoping :)

amgp- no I haven't been matched yet, stacey has been this week!!! all bloods and scans to be done at end of Feb! xx


Hope: lol, everyday can feel like a week can't it! xx


----------



## hope42011!

every day does feel like a week...it doesnt get any easier believe me   I will have driven my self   by the time the appointment comes   If they get their skates on we might be cycle buddies


----------



## hoping :)

Hope- Oh that would be great  xx


----------



## Rose10

awwww i no what you mean about it feeling like weeks lol xx
i just got my doner cosent forms in where i have to put my skill intrests ect and its asked me to write a little about my selth and why im doin this so that if the child wants to no abit about where its come from ect then he/she can read it xxx not to sure what to write yet tho   xxxxx wel hopefuly you will both be matched soon    xxx


----------



## hoping :)

amgp- as hope said she wished she had kept a copy of her's, so maybe write one for them and one for u to keep 


Good luck with writing it, I would imagine it is quite a hard thing to do. xx


----------



## Rose10

yeah i tend to keep a copy of everything as iv got a book that i stick everything in so i could look back at it later in life or my chirldern could see it if they decided they would like to. 

iv got all the bits from my husbands two reversals in it and now everything iv done so far with the lwc in london  xxx 

Has any one else done that? xx


----------



## hope42011!

I've got my FF diary that I intend to print off when we get our sticky BFP, I have got my scans and copies of all our letters and invoices from the clinic in a little folder and piccies of our ET's, I will make a little scrap book or memory box when the time comes for now though, everything gets put into a file and put away in the cupboard, the only thing I am missing is my donor forms so hopefully they will be included in my notes that I have requested and I can add them to the folder then   but definately keep a copy of what you write

Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## hoping :)

Hi hope, yes I had a good weekend, u? xx


What ru all planning for valentines day? xx


----------



## staceyemma

Nothing much planned a meal in maybe as we are on a  bit of a budget.
Me and hubby agreed another me to you bear wasnt needed this year  

xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey-lol! think we are doing the same, I am working 9-7 tues  I usually buy all the silly valentines gifts when see them out shopping, but we end up buying a gift completly unromantic but what we want haha, db has said not to this year but I have... ooops! xx


----------



## staceyemma

DH has told me not to bother I have just purchased a nice new basque and stockings (on my very account) so that'll be his treat   
Its his b'day too next week so he'll be spoilt this month!

xx


----------



## hoping :)

Oooh that will be a fab treat for him! lucky man! 


I hate trying to think of birthday ideas for my db, he doesn't want/need anything, and he is 40 this year  he doesn't like fuss either.


What ru getting ur dh for his bday? xx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm int he same boat my hubby doesnt want/need anything! I need ideas too  

Men eh! Women are so much easier to shop for!


----------



## hoping :)

iI took db to spain for 3 nights last year I've suggested to go away this year as my treat (even though I can't  afford it) but last year we had a failed tx so I wanted just sometime me and him without the stress of everyday life, but he doesn't want to go away, so in a way I am glad as it would have ment getting in to debt but I really want to do something special for him. 


So far, I have come up with getting a cake made for him (no idea for that as yet either lol) and then I am stuck! need to get thinking! xx


----------



## karentia

hey ladies can i join in ??    iam waiting to be matched at crm london . weve had all tests done , councelling & nurse planning so just waiting on the all important match    been told they would get bk in touch within 2 weeks well that was 7days ago so im checking my emails 50x a day


----------



## hoping :)

Hi karentia, of course u can join us  


Oooo hopefully u won't  be waiting long then! it must be very exciting to know any day u could get the email  xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Karentia- I know that feeling of waiting! It wont be long it is frustrating waiitng around it sends u   xx welcome xxx

Hoping- I have applied for loans to take hubby away for his birthday   none have accepted me but I too would get into debt to make his day special xxx

Happy Valentines day everyone


----------



## hoping :)

Happy Valentines Day Ladies  xx


Stacey-when we went away last got a really good deal on laterooms, and we flew with ryanair (not the best but it was cheap!) it was just the spending money when we were there that was expensive. I have had friends who have flown to portugal for £91 return, they didn't pay for any baggage as the hand luggage allowance was good enough for a couple of nights, and with laterooms u just book with them but pay at the hotel when u get there, which gave me more time to save! xx


----------



## staceyemma

that sounds good   I might look on laterooms!!!


----------



## karentia

hi ladies thanks , the waiting is doing my head in ! ive even got the prostap injection all ready and waiting lol we went to Portugal a few years bk for £99 each that was hotel , flights ,transfers !!! think we booked it through low cost holidays but dont quote me on that seems like a lifetime ago now but there are good deals out there lol


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- I bet it is hard now ur all set to go, I haven't had my tests yet so I still have some patiance lol. have u had tx (treatment) before?


There are some fab deals I couldn't believe  we could fly to palma, tranfers and hotel for 3 nights for cheaper than it was for us to fly to london! Crazy! xx


----------



## karentia

hey , no ive never had tx before so its all very new an a learning curve lol yeah its really annoying just sat here with an injection in my cupboard an knowing saturday(cd21) i could do it but cant grrrrr lol i hate waiting !!! ive emailed the clinic today with some questions like ''will u email or call when im matched '' just in the hope they might email bk with some news tomo lol


----------



## hoping :)

fingers crossed hun! Keep us posted 


Ru on long protocal where u down reg?xx


----------



## karentia

hey yeah i be on long protocol once i start , i had an email from clinic today just saying they hope to match me within 2 weeks and will email me asap when they matched me , then start syncing the cycles , really dont think i will be able to start this cycle cause im already over half way through  any news from any 1 else today ?


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- no news from me, just watching one born every min - don't know why I watch it  xx


----------



## staceyemma

I watched one born every minute last night too xxx

Im hoping to start the pill on my next cycle 6th/March to match up cycles...hopefully if not it will be my next cycle 3rd april... THink it can take up to 3 weeks to match up your cycles??  
Ive got to go down in the next few weeks to sign paperwork, be shown how to use needles etc...

Hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- oh so ur clinic put u on the pill to match ur cycles? I don't know why I just suspected it would be done on Down reging. fingers crossed for March cycle  xx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeh apparently so? Its so different everywhere isnt it!!!

How are you? xxx I hope it is March cycle I'm so so ready!!!

xx


----------



## hoping :)

I'm not sure what my clinic does, t maybe the same as urs, I just assumed  lol.


So do u have an appointment date or do u have to wait for them to contact u? 


I am ok thanks, 10 days tmr til our 1st appt at new clinic  


Think and hope u will get started in march cz I don't think funding takes too long!xx


----------



## staceyemma

Fingers crossed! My clinic said the funding had been approved they were just waiting for confirmation which is just a formailty?
At next appointment whenever it is I will sign the paperwork, be taught how to do the self injections and be put on the pill day 1 of next period xxx


----------



## hoping :)

That can't be long then hun, eeekkk!  xx


----------



## karentia

hey ladies sorry i dissapeared been a horrible few days , had to have my 10yr old dobermannx put to sleep thurs cause she was getting a bit growly an going blind   Anyways i got a call from the clinic on fri morning to say they have found me a match an should be starting treatment march - my next cycle  hope u are all ok x


----------



## hope42011!

Evening ladies  

Hope everyone is good...still no news from the clinic for me  Got some paperwork from my old clinic though to get access to my medical records so will get that sent off asap.

Karentia - sorry bout your furbaby   Will you get another dog? Great new about you startin in March though   for you  

Love and babydust to everyone


----------



## hoping :)

Karen omg  I am so sorry, That must have been awful!  xx


Hope Did u have a good nosey thru ur notes? I found out db had a varicocele no one told us about! xx


----------



## karentia

hi ladies , i wont get another dog cause i already still have 2 , a british bulldog an a blind shiz-tzu  , i still cant believe my dobermans gone  my oh's gone away for 5 nights on a training course up north an i feel unsafe without her she was a super guard dog


----------



## hoping :)

aww it is such a shame  I would feel the same if I lost my dog, they are part of ur family.  xx


----------



## staceyemma

Karentia I am sorry to hear about your dog.. 
I had my 12 yr old dog put to sleep a few years back and it was awful....  
She was suffering and I loved her so much I didint want here to suffer anymore...she was having fits, her kidneys were failing etc... she was on so many tablets..


----------



## karentia

ah girls ty     , well nothing to report here about tx , im due af on Saturday i gotta email the clinic to let them know straight away thats about it


----------



## hoping :)

Yipee, that's going to be the start for u 


I won't have anything tx wise til next mon, when I have bloods/scan etc at my 1st appt, usually the week flies by, so roll on next week  xx


----------



## karentia

good luck with your appointment    my spots are appearing on my chin so i know af is gradually creeping up on me !!


----------



## hoping :)

Hi ladies,


Hope ur all ok, as u all know have my tests/scan on mon and my af is due Mon or tues, now if its tues I am ok, but don't fancy getting the dildo cam whilst af is on day1  but also don't want to wait as I have had to change shifts at work!


Anyone else had the same?Xx


----------



## karentia

i was lucky at my consultation i was not on af , i doubt they will care too much hun prob seen it all before , i dunno bout your clinic but the scan i had was done so quick within 2mins lol i have had dildo cam whilst bleeding before in my past though just make sure u wear a pad on that day not a tampon that could be  bit awkward lol lol


----------



## hoping :)

well fingers crossed af is tues! and I will get a pad at the ready incase  I usually wear tampons!  I may change my mind on the day, but like u said they prob seen it all before! xx


----------



## staceyemma

nothing to report for me either  

Hoping- I too had the dildo cam on day one of af it was fine hun  

xxx

Hey Karentia


----------



## hoping :)

Thanks stacey, obviously I'd rather it wasn't day1, but I unfortunatly don't have time to reshedual this week n don't want to wait longer than I have to! Impatient lol xx


----------



## staceyemma

I completely understand   I'm impatient too


----------



## karentia

hiya , well AF is due Saturday im sure she will be late just cause i gotta email the clinic to let them know lol im looking more an more like a pizza so she is lurking lol


----------



## hoping :)

aww karen- I am the same ready for af next week  joys of being a woman hey! xx


Stacey- can't be much longer til they contact u again  xx


I am coming down with a cold  got too much on to be ill! xx


----------



## karentia

oh no i hope it aint the nasty cold/flu thats going about , gone through my family , weve all had it 2weeks and have had antibiotics to try an clear all our chests   its been awful .


----------



## hoping :)

oh gosh that sounds nasty  í started with a bad chest last night when I was lay down, fingers crossed it doesn't get much worse. hope ur feeling better now xx


----------



## karentia

still chesty an bunged up an so my mum an dd grrr i hate winter lol


----------



## karentia

well AF arrived today bang on cd28 , so i emailed the clinic to let them know x


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- yipee  will u be going on the pill or straight to down regging?xx


I wondered if my af comes on day28 or if my day 28 is my last day without AF- day 28 for me is Mon, my 1st appt!


Does anyone know what the kayrotype blood test tests for?


I had the ohers done t my GP's last year so I know the others should come back ok...  xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hi all 


Hope ur all well!


I have my 1st appt tmr, and my tests/scan. I think it takes about 3wks for the results, I know certain tests like CF and HIV rule u out, but I have had those with my gp (all good) so wondering what else could stop us egg sharing? 


I had a previous nhs cycle at a different clinic, 12 eggs, 9 suitable for injecting... and think I was on 3 amps with no signs of ohss- I have a copy of our files to take with us tmr so they know abit of info! 


I get abit anxious (did our last tx too) at the anormity of the situation, the excitement/nerves at what could be a life changing experiance! 


Is there anything I need to ask?


I also wonder what info we can find out about who we donate too, It does cross my mind I have read about genetic sexual attraction- what if we have children n they meet and fall in love but we wouldn't have a clue! (Still want o do it, but these thoughts do pop up don't they  ) 


Sorry for my ramblings! xx


----------



## hope42011!

hoping, yippee for your appointment coming round so quickly   Nothings gonna stop you sharing hun, you'll be fine   You cant really find out anything about your recipeints. You can specify what groups you want to donate too - single women, same sex couples and mixed race. After treatment you can find out if there was a preg then if there was live birth and how many children were born as a result of your donation and boy or girl too


----------



## hope42011!

sorry...pressed the worng button and it posted before I'd finished gasing  

As I was saying....let us know how it goes

Love and   to all xx


----------



## karentia

good luck today !!! im sure u will be fine  i didnt get any options of where my eggs go too the only thing i be able to find out is if they get preg !


----------



## hoping :)

Thanks Karen and Hope! xx

Hope- Oh I never knew that you had options of where ur eggs went! that is nice. xx


Not long now... roll on 1pm  xx


----------



## karentia

how did it go hoping   well i had an email from the nurse at the clinic , providing the recipients AF isn't delayed i will take my prostap injection on march 16th eeeekkkkk !!!!!!


----------



## hoping :)

Woo Karen that is great news  xx


I apoligise in advance for the moan: 


Had scan done, in waiting room and db says (quietly) "if this time doesn't work, I don't want to try again"  


My eyes filled up, I just didn't reply and he didn't see my eyes filling up, I didn't reply because I can't force him to try again.


In the joint at, she asked if anyone had mentioned pcos at my last clinic so I said No, bcz they haven't. 


She checked with someone and they said I could egg share providing my amh isn't too high or too low and my other bloods are ok. DB shown abit of intrest in the oom when they have said they would pt me on short pc instead of long, and then off I went for my bloods. Db had to go back to work so off he went ihis van and I drove home in my car, crying to my mum nmy friend on the hands free phone  


So not a great day for me... I have decided to wait to see what comes of my blood results and take it from there.


AF was kind enough o show after the scan  xx


----------



## karentia

hey hun , try an concentrate on this egg share , your oh prob is just feeling the pressure he probably dont mean it  i know my oh says things an then usually its a different story when the time comes !! anyway u hopefully wont need another go !! glad that af was kind today x


----------



## hoping :)

Thanks karen  he is  a lovely db but I just don't know how I could face this not working if he what he says  xx


----------



## karentia

my ex husband said he didnt wanna try again after my 2nd miscarriage but after a few yrs when i was ready he was ok again , i think men just dont handle pressure very well ! Unfortunately when i did get a bfp again it ended badly  . we split the following year so never tried with him again. try an stay positive hun (i know harder said then done ) an forget what he said for the time being put all your energy into the egg share


----------



## hoping :)

yes ur right fingers crossed for my blood tests, they did say they would put me on short pc if we are eligible so at least we would be doing something different next time xx


----------



## Feezy

im only just starting out on my enquiries of egg sharing, whats it like? going to be booking my 1st consultation soon so fingers crossed i get accepted. is it hard to be accepted? im soooooo nervous, im worried ill be hard to match cos im A-

Good luck guys

fingers crossed


----------



## hoping :)

feezy- I had a questionaire, then blood tests and  scan today, so ust waiting for the results. It is genetic problems or ur response that can usually rule u out. Have u had tx before?xx


----------



## Feezy

not all clued up on abrevitions yet lol, bt nt heard it before so no i dnt think i have, i have no genetic problems and ive had previous pregnancies


----------



## karentia

hey  hi feezy looking at your signature we have very similar  history  , it was easier then i expected to be accepted ! which clinics have u enquired with ?


----------



## hoping :)

tx is short for treatment (don't know hy lol) xx


----------



## Feezy

yea we have very similar stories, i really feel for you, im currently looking at londons womens clinic


----------



## karentia

im with crm london everything is free of charge apart from the **** fee


----------



## Feezy

there are a few things t pay for along the way bt it will only come to around £600 which is nothing compared to the £6000 it wud cost normally, im going to the open day tomorrow so will let ya know how it goes


----------



## karentia

hi all , hope it goes well feezy  any1 got any news ? none here im just waiting for 16th march so i can get cracking with my injection


----------



## hoping :)

No news from me 


Ours costs 315 blood tests, 75 ****, 585 drugs, and 990 for ICSI... that is minimum.


Db needs bloods (going GP) but would cost 140, if want to go to blasts 450, if want to freeze 500. 


A lot cheaper than usual, but more than I was expecting  xx


----------



## staceyemma

wow that does seem expensive... 
We're paying £700 altogether thats for the ICSI it'll be £995 if we decided to go with the IMSI instead. What clinic are you at? My recipient pays the HFEA cost, blood test costs etc....if I'f od needed standard IVF it wouldn't have cost me anything


----------



## Tito

Staceyemma those costs seem similar to mine but can i ask if you have to freeze some embies how much would that cost at your clinic i keep forgetting to ask the clinic as i think its best to think postive and plan ahead in case you have a few to freeze.

Another question ladies does anyone know if assisted hatching is worth a try i am just curious i have never had a BFP and thinking this could help my embies stick??


----------



## staceyemma

Hi tito I get the first years freezing for free at my clinic.
Its £275 per year after. 
sorry Tito I dont know much about assisted hatching.


----------



## hoping :)

So it looks like we picked the expensive place to go! 


I am at Care-manchester, I picked there cz they offer IMSI and the other 2 clinics nr me didn't get back to me when I enquired! 


Where ru all going to?xx


----------



## karentia

if we wanna freeze at crm its 500 ish but we decided we wont freeze any but that is our only cost apart from the 75 ****  . wow does sound well expensive where u r going hoping  !


----------



## Tito

thanks ladies just found out it will cost us 940 if we have to freeze any


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Tito £940 wow!

do you know if its the same for everyone to start the pil on day 2 of cycle. Im due my period the day of my planning appointment... what pill do they put you on... is it micrygynon? Not sure how it works- why do you phone on day 14? sorry for the questions noone seems to know the answers..


----------



## hoping :)

what clinics are u all at?  must admit i was shocked at the added 990 for icsi i just assumed the drugs/blood/ivf would be all we paid and that all clinics would be the same, i was accounting for around 900 so it doubled and tripled for blasts/freezing xx


Stacey- oh I am not too sure, they hve mentioned at my clinic that they may have to match our cycles with the pill or I may jt start on day1 of my cycle, the only reason I can think u have to call on d14 (but it is a guess) is bcz that is around when ovulation would be due? or to gve them 2 weeks to get u and ur match psired up and started? no idea tho... xx


----------



## staceyemma

Im at CRGW in Cardiff

Egg Sharing Programme
Egg Provider:
Includes:
All ultrasound scans in treatment cycle
Counselling session
Treatment planning
HFEA license fee
All drugs
Sedation for egg recovery
Ultrasound guided egg recovery
Blastocyst culture
Embryo transfer
Embryo vitrification
Embryo freezing one year if applicable
Review consultation (if within three months of the end of treatment)
Two pregnancy scans (six and nine weeks)

Excludes:
Pre-treatment tests
Assisted hatching (if required)
ICSI treatment (if required) (£700)
Donor sperm (if required)

Really not sure abou this pill thingy oh well Ive emailed my clinic to ask so should hear back today


----------



## Tito

hey Staceyemma am on microgynon 30 and i think its all about matching our cycles with receipent thats why i call on day 14


----------



## karentia

im not going on the pill just starting straight on a prospat injection on cd21 .
im at crm london , the only extras u pay for are if u need donor sperm or icsi . we get all ivf /drugs/scans/ec/et/ councelling/blasto/bloods (not oh's) free , thats just what i can remember off hand lol


----------



## staceyemma

Looks like I'll be starting the pill next weds! Xxx

Hi Stacey,
No can start it in first 5 days, so we’ll give you some from here don’t worry
See you next week
amanda


----------



## hoping :)

I wrongly assumed that everywhere would have charged the same, and didn't think 900 was too bad, and then it doubled after the consultation needing icsi which wasn't inc in the price via email (but suppose they didn't know to quote that) I would have shopped around 1st! nevermind, just have to save harder now  or get a loan! xx


Stacey- wooooo hoooo  xx


----------



## karentia

well hoping u will know for your NEXT baby     that other places are cheaper


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hoping xxxx
I guess prices vary at different clinics plus it can get all confusing  

Xx


----------



## karentia

very confusing !! i emailed 12 clinics in the south east that offered egg share , i felt bombarded with prices etc lol i opted for crm cause they called me an when i asked exactly how much it was an the lady said it was just the **** fee my choice was made lol


----------



## hoping :)

my clinic called me today, as I sent them an email as she mentioned pcos at the consultation I came home and googled but couldn't match me to the symptoms, well I have PCO-not too sure what/how it effects me but she said its not something I need to see my GP about (but I will haha) I am going to find out more info on dr google later! xx


----------



## staceyemma

I would have thought you'd have had the symptoms hoping? xxx

Hope you're ok


----------



## hoping :)

me too! and all the bloods I have had done 1st at a gyne, then my last clinic, then at a hospital and now someone new see's my files and scan and spots it a mile off! 


I am glad she has noted it, as no one else has! 


But hopefully this can only be a good thing, as it is better to know what we are ealing with. 


She sid as don't have pcos, I won't have symptoms as it is not the sydrome I have, polycystic ovaries- I need to gogle to learn the differances! xx


----------



## karentia

hiya , my friend in germany has pco she had a operation for something to do with it , she was put on clomid an is now 20something weeks preg after trying for 5yrs !! i know she had alot of irregular periods


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- Oh wow! that is amazing  I tried clomid in hope that having more eggs the sperm could meet 1, but it didn't work (altho that was only 3 months when we thought we just had MF) It is strange cz my periods r like clock work- every few months I have a 2 day change either way, and I ov every month (according to my CBFM on day 14/15) defo want to find out as much as poss to see what I should be doing about it! xx


----------



## Feezy

hey guys any advice on increasing ur bmi, im currently 18.39 and need to be 20


----------



## karentia

hi hoping im afraid i dont know any more about pco  hope u find out some more info hun i would deffo see your dr to discuss everything ! 
hi feezy , i got no idea on how to increase it , ive only ever heard of people de-creasing bmi lol ive been lucky never had to worry about that , mayb eat loads of chocolate and mcdonalds lol


----------



## melloumaw

i used whey powder shakes
mel x


----------



## Feezy

im only a lil thing.... naturally tho...... i eat like a horse lol, where can i gt these shakes from mel?
xx


----------



## melloumaw

i got them at holland and barrett, there for body building etc so lots of calories and protein,but watch out for protein trumps as a result
mel x


----------



## hoping :)

Mel/feezy Lol to the protein trumps! I have seen those powders in asda (no idea on the prices) xx


Karen- I haven't found out a great deal info mainly about pcos  I read exersise n a low GI diet, goin to buy some royal jelly for my little eggs as I have read its good, and agnus cactus (altho its not suitable for tx) for whilst I am waiting!xx


----------



## karentia

i tried agnus castus in 2008, cant say it helped me but every1 is different   feezy  ive seen those powders in tesco too


----------



## hoping :)

karen- do u get pmt? I thought even if the agnus cactus doesn't help mget pg it mite at east help with that haha. xx


----------



## karentia

i think i do but would never admit that too my oh lol lol i took agnus castus for about a year cant remember exactly long time ago now


----------



## hoping :)

karen- lol! I have pmt symptoms from around d19 I get lower back ache, then the last week I bloat n crave chcoclate (and get moody haha) xx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- do u start the pll tmr?xx


----------



## staceyemma

I hope so!!!
Have my planning appointment tomorrow at 12.00  
Eek I'm so excited


----------



## melloumaw

im excited for you stacey
fill us in when you get back
mel x


----------



## hoping :)

woo hoo that's great, good luck n let us know what goes on  xx


----------



## staceyemma

Will do girls xxx thanks! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Feezy

good luck  

Protein trumps  

thanks girls u have all been great help, hopefully my journey will start soon, so far ive gained 4lb


----------



## hoping :)

feezy- well done  wn't be long hun  xx


----------



## PamH

Hi! I am egg sharing.
I had my counselling session on 5th January and due to start my nasals sprays in the next 3-4 weeks. 
At the counselling session they advised it takes an extra month to start so they can match you with a recipient due to the blood tests that need to be taken.

It's all very exciting!


----------



## hoping :)

pam- Ooooh so ur on ur way,  xx


Well re started my de-caf tea and wow the headache, forgot how bad they can be... but needs to be done! xx


----------



## karentia

hey all , good luck stacey  well done feezy  thats great !!!! ohh hoping de caf tea yukkkkkkkk lol  hiya pamh welcome !! well ive not heard nothing from the clinic so im guessing its still ok to do my prospat on the 16th , they said they would let me know if the recipients af was delayed an i know she was roughly a week behind me so would have thought i would have heard by now .


----------



## staceyemma

Well appointment was ok   signed all the consent forms, egg sharing agreement etc... I've started the pill today and depending on how fast the clinic gets moving I could start the first lot of injections (suprecur) on day 21 in 20 days. If not I'll start nxt day 21 hoping not- hope it's this day months day 21. I should get a phone call in nxt few days to find out wen to start injections and then my drugs will be delivered so still no exact dates yet... Typical ha ha  

Need to fill in the goodwill message and the info about me... Think
I will struggle with it.. Not sure what to say....


----------



## hoping :)

Fingers crossed for this month  I wouldn't know where t start with the message/letter... hopefully sme of the ladies on here may be able to give u some ideas! xx


----------



## Feezy

congrats its seems t be going smoothly, 
do you have to show id t be a egg sharer? 
just weighed mysel and ive lost 3lb already, was happy id pt it on bt gutted now 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karentia

hey all , stacey with my message i didnt think to hard wrote it in 5mins  , just put what i look like and my interests thats about it and a small bit about my family .  my goodwill message to the recipient  basically just said hope my eggs make your life complete. 
feezy dont be too down just keep going hun


----------



## hoping :)

Feezy- my letter said u have to show ur passport something to do with new laws **** brought in, oh what a shame u lost abit  must be flustrating if ur naturally slim! xx


I am planning a night out sat cz hopefully I won't be able to drink for a while  I prob only drink 2 times a year lol, but just feel like I should ha.


I have been told I will recievie a blood type card in the post and then they will have my results, did u ladies get one? and that it doesn't take long (a lady who has been to my clinic said this) I was expecting a 3 week wait for bloods, so anything sooner then that is great... I had kind of resigned myself to starting around June as we need more money,, but If we get a small loan we could go sooner :/ don't know what to do! Xx


----------



## Feezy

its really frustrating, but im sure ill gt there in the end, hows eveyone getting on?


----------



## karentia

hi everyone , less then 1 week before i officially start tx with my injection ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol forgot to say feezy we had to show both our passports xx


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- only a week yipeee  it will fly by! xx


My nightout is cancelled I have been having flu like symptoms and kidney pains, had to go out of hours and I am on antibiotics so just resting! xx


----------



## karentia

oh no hoping sods law that is hun !!!! hope u feel better very soon x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi All

Thought i'd say hi! im also waiting to start on egg share - hubby has already had a lovely big needle and the result is in the freezer in CRGW Cardiff   
still waiting on recipient but have appointment on Wednesday to go on the pill and get some dates to start injecting - have all my blood results back ( Aug 2011!) so hoping this time next week I will have a plan in place! 

Good luck to you all - im loving all the lovely support on this site   to you all

Hannah xx


----------



## hoping :)

karen-thanks hun, first day today with out paracetamol and I don't have a temp -yipeee! xx


Hannah- Hi  I think someone else  is being treated in cardiff too, and u'll be a week behind stacey  starting the pill on wed! good luck xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Hoping yes its me at Cardiff! Me and Hanna h are at the same clinic  

How are you? xxx

Hope everyone else is well.
On day six of the pill and having bad headaches  
horrible pills!


----------



## dingle123

Drink lots of water Stacey....don't know why but water always helps me with migraines xxx


----------



## hoping :)

stacey- thanks, I am hopefully on the mend, after 4 days! boo to ur headaches hun! 
I'd take some paracetamol with ur water (they have been my bestfriend last few days the amazing things! haha) So, how long ru on the pill? how does it work for u now?


I know this may sound stupid BUT I would have thought that they wouldn't put  Donors on more drugs (ie the pill) and that they would gt recipiant to match with ur natural cycle from her being on the pill if that makes any sense? seen as donors have to have stimms + trigger etc esp with that all starting on day1 of a donors cycle... xx


----------



## karentia

hey every1 , glad your on the mend now hoping  stacey i hope the headaches subside soon hun , ive also heard water helps but i have to confess i reach for the paracetamol 1st lol welcome hannah 
well 4 days till my prospat injection eeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- sorry if I have asked before but what is the injection u are going to do in 4 days?xx


----------



## karentia

its prospat , its my down regging  tx , basically prospat fools my body into a menopausal mode for a while so gives the clinic a blank canvas to start stimms in a few weeks   just hoping i dont get the side effects of headaches , hot flushes an moodiness !!!


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- arr, I had a different D/R drug last time. I got all the symptoms  much better when went on to stimms. So really not long then for u woo hoo!xx


Can't get rid of this stray "a" at the end of my comment on my phone grrr haha xx. 


a


----------



## staceyemma

Hi everyone!

Hoping... Not sure how long I'll be on the pill I've just been told I'll have more instructions before the end of the pack!!


----------



## karentia

thats annoyin stacey , i guess your clinic are like mine they dont say too much incase they cant commit to dates  
aaaaaaaaaaaa there ya go hoping just a few more aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa's lol


----------



## hoping :)

sacey- yeh I think karen is right, don't tell u too much inc it doesn't go to plan. Won't be long til u know ur next move  xx


Karen- aww thank u haha, my little random a has friends. haha xx


----------



## hoping :)

*stacey, gosh my phone has a mind of it's own at times  xx


----------



## karentia

lol my phone definatley has a mind of its own


----------



## HJones0809

Treatment planning appointment this morning!


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck my lovely! Go kick some *%! woo!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Morning ladies,

Hope you're all well? I'm just about ready to scream...........................

AAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH........................ that's better!

I'm waiting to be matched and although it's not been that long in the grand scheme of things, but I'm so frustrated. I'm impatient and I'm a control freak so the not knowing is killing me. The though of not knowing when my treatment is going to start is really making me grumpy.
I'm trying to stay positive and enjoy my life, but it always feels like I'm waiting for something/someone and I feel like my life has been on hold for years. I guess I'm just having a down day - sorry.

Time to make a cuppa (decaf ) and I think I'll go out and walk the dog
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awh Jo I know how frustrating it is I hope you ghet some news soon


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Jo your not alone hun x it's so hard just waiting isn't it. Big   xx 

Stacey - pmsl is all I can say!! I was filling out forms she didn't even
Give me chance to read! she could have been a woman off the street the amount of info she didn't give me!! 
Anyway all forms now signed and I've got to wait for the call off A - I'm ringing her tomorrow and going to keep on as I've got 31st March in my head (day 21) - she sent me in another packet of pills and said to tell me I'm matched but she has to sort out some dates... I can't go through the waiting game much longer.... Get nagging as well Stacey!xx


----------



## hoping :)

Jo- aww hun, it is hard  rant away... Xx


Hjones- woo hoo, that is another milestone  xx


Karen-how long til u can start jabbing? Xx


I got a letter from clinic, its just a copy of what they have sent to my GP... Think I have another week til I get blood results! Watching one born now on +1. 


I have another stray letter I can't get rid of  a j this time  I should stop being lazy and switch my laptop on instead of using my phone! Xx


j


----------



## staceyemma

Hannah thats sounds just like the lady I saw!!    
She too just chucked the paperwork at me felt very rushed too  
My day 21 is the 27th March not far off u! Amanda emailed last night saying she is just waiting for the recipient to have a period she said hopefully she'll be in touch next week.   not holding out much hope for this month tho! So confusing all of this isn't it? So when my recipient has a period what happens? do I stop pill? start Down Reg injections? Who knows!   I was given two packs of pills.
whatever happens Hannah I'll be here throughout!  

Hoping- loving these stray letters   Not long until your blood results!  

jo- Hope you're ok today xx

Karentia- Hello not long for you now!!!!


----------



## karentia

hi every1 hope u r all well  , im majorly stressed today grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr my old blind dog has a bad eye turns out his teeth are not too good so its causing infections , so was told it be £300 by our local vet , luckily though we get can get pdsa (free vet) so gotta go there this afternoon thats a 30mile round trip ! im due my prospat tomo for down regging but today ive got a very very small amount of orange spotting an a achey belly , im only cd20 an never get this!! bloody typical i reckon its cause im stressed so bad and i look like a pizza grrrrrr 
hope every1 else is having more luck lol


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- I may be wrong but they said they would put me on pill to match cycles if I was going on short pc, so u may go straight to stimms on day1. Have they said if u are doing long or short? xx


Karen- omg, hope ur dog is ok  yep I think it sounds llike stress  good luck for ur jab tmr-what time r u planning on jabbing? xx


----------



## karentia

hey , well took the dog to the 2nd vet an its not his teeth !! he has an ulcer on his eye if no better by next tues he may have to have his eye removed but he is already blind has been since he was a puppy so wouldnt bother him too much ! just glad i got a 2nd opinion ! well mil is coming to do my injection sometime in the morning , oh has never done a injection before so i figuered best if someone else did it lol im too much of a wimp to do this big needle myself lol


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- oh that is worth a 2nd opinion, silly vets! I got db to do my 1st few then I started doing them on my own... at 1st its not too bad, just after a while u feel like a pin cushion, good luck  xx


----------



## karentia

well 1st injection done ! bit stingy an for 1st hr red an swollen. keep feeling a bit lightheaded but think thats more the thought of after effects then anything lol now i just gotta wait for af


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- woo hoo 1st jab all done-well done  xx


----------



## karentia

can i confess my mil did it for me  , i will do the gonal f ones myself though lol


----------



## karentia

hi every1 how r u all ? ive got swollen feet an ankles think its a result of the injection plus ive gotta drink water which isnt helping  lol hope every1 had a nice weekend


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies just wondering if you can help. 
Im currently matched to a recipient, on the pill and waiting for a phone call this week to tell me what to do next.  

I stop my first pack of birth control pills next Tuesday so should have a period on the Wednesday....
My recipient is due her af on next Monday.
What will they tell us to do next? Would they make us do another month of pills? Seems a pain if we're so close in af's.

So confusing as me and recipeint are so close in af.. would they ask recipient to take pill a day or so  extra? then stop her pill to have an af when I do?

help! Expert advice is needed!

Hope everyone else is ok!!!


Many Thanks  

Hope this makes sense not sure how they match up your cycles exactly?


xx


----------



## karentia

hey im sorry hun i got no idea , i havent been prescribed the pill . i hope some1 can help x


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- aww the joys of d/r... xx


Stacey- oh I am not too sure hun, hope u get some answers xx


----------



## staceyemma

If I start DR on my next day 21 it'll be the 24th April so I'm aiming for that anything before then will be a bonus at least!  

how are you hoping? xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Had to take my pooch to the vets last night, he was having tremors  he had a jab and been for a check up again this morn and on some meds-used some of the egg share money-as I had no savings except that  but he is much better... phew! So that will add a month on to our wait  but needs must! 


And here I am prepairing to tell my boss of 1 of my jobs to p off... lol, getting on my nerves, we have 4 girls, 2 of which are here just part time and work no where else, and me who works full time but split over 3 part time jobs, and 1 girl who works here 4hours of a weekend (but does work in the week else where) and the manager (1 of the part time girls and 1 of the owners wife) is expecting me to cover at every opatunity, and wants me to work 3 out of the 5 bank hols (for no extra-infact 2 hours less pay than a usual week) when I asked two weeks ago for them off... grrrr, I work 7 days a bloody week n she has 3 days of a week. So I have left her a letter saying I can not work 3 bank hols, she isn't goin to like it-but I don't feel its my problem, so getting ready to say stick ur job tmr when she tries to guilt trip me! Sorry huge rant, just needed to get it off my chest! xx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- yes that's a good way to look at it hun,  I am ok thanks, just had a big rant  lol xx


----------



## hoping :)

Just called the clinic for my blood results (as its been 3 weeks) the receptionist took my number... hopefully I will get a call back today xx


----------



## staceyemma

Lets hopes so! xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Clinic called... 2 of my bloods aren't back yet could take another 2-3 weeks! and the ones that are back, haven't been signed off by a doctor-so none the wiser! xx


----------



## staceyemma

What a pain in the  
Waiting about is frustrating isn't it?  
xxx


----------



## karentia

rant away lol i wouldnt do that either , sounds like u work hard enough hoping . what a pain they aint got your results bk yet !!
staceyemma i hope u can start asap the waiting is awful xx


----------



## karentia

hoping hope your dog is all better now x


----------



## Feezy

hello guys, glad to see everyone is doing ok..............

well i now have no idea what i weigh lol, my wii fit tells me im 7stone bt my cousins scales (not digital) tell me im 7 and a half, not sure who to believe now lol.............

im going to an open day this saturday at LMC, im really looking forward to it

just need to get weigh sorted a passport and funds and hopefully ill be on my way

love and hugs to all


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- thanks, yes he has pain killers and antibiotics- he staying at my mums cz I had a long shift today, and she said he has perked up and is eating well. gotta have a check up next week then again in 3 months if all ok, and at the 3 month appt I have to take a sample of his wee! god knows how ll manage that, I am sure if I go near him with a bowl of some sort he will run off  xx


Feezy- Ooo good luck hun, believe the 2nd set if u need too  lol xx


----------



## hoping :)

Has anyone had their councilling?


I have an appt thru for April...


What did they say? is it essensial DB goes aswell? xx


----------



## karentia

hey feezy good luck at the open day  u weigh roughly the same as me 7 stone  , hoping i had to get a wee sample from my dobermann many many yrs ago ,following her round with a dish all day .. got some in the end though lol ive had councelling just 1 hr of chatting was really boring, spoke about my past fertility an partners work . They did just impress on us any child born from my egg will not be my child , but at the same time was telling us be prepared for the egg to find us in 18+yrs time !!! all very contradicting !!


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- yes I can imagine me following him with a bucket  It does sound contradicting the councilling  was it a big deal that ur partner was there? DB finds it hard to get all the appts off esp as we had a cycle last year too. xx


----------



## staceyemma

counselling isn't compulsary at mty clinic its starnge isn't it?
Not that I haven't thought 100% about egg share and know what I'm doing but you'd have thought they'd of wanted me to see a counsellor  

hope everyone is good   

xx


----------



## Dream come true

hi casn i join in your thread please.. 
im currently waiting to egg share, had my amh bloods and counselling. me and dh going for our bloods and injection training next week and also got to pick the pill up. start taking that on 14th april for 21 days and then hopefully start injections in may.   
goodluck to everyone else on our 2012 ivf journey.
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Clare welcome!!!!  

How exciting Im currently on the pill waiting for go ahead to start injections!
Have you waited long to get this far? xxxx


----------



## karentia

hey every1 , hey clare  ,  hoping at my clinic counselling is compuslary for both partners . well im trying my hardest to drink 2litres a water a day for down regging omg its hard work lol


----------



## hoping :)

Hi Claire- xx


Stacey- Mmm I did think all clinics did councilling.xx


Karen- it is hard trying to drink so much, but wait til r on stimms- u have to ink even more to prevent ohss-u will be peeing every 5mins! xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi all just wanted to say good luck to u all i have just come bk from an appointment and been excepted to egg share iam starting on buserilin tomoz to down reg they havent matched me yet but they said they have a big list so as im day 21 of my cycle they are down reg me now so im ready when they have me a match im guessing this is unusal way to do things lol had a bit of bad news today my husbands sperm count is very low so we have to have icsi was a shock as when we started our ivf journey 5 yrs ago his sperm count was healthy so at 25yrs old i think hes very upset dont know too much about how this will affect our chances bt any chance is worth a shot . im with liverpool womens hospital   hope everyone is doing well in there treatments


----------



## Tito

wow goingcrazy78 that's great news and your clinic don't mess about. Goodluck hopefully i will be matched soon and join you in the journey...loads of baby dust to you dear


----------



## goingcrazy78

Thanks Tito just waiting for a match then and it all should happen quickly   fingers crossed you will get a match soon and be on your way i guess the way my clinic is doing it although im not matched yet it feels like we are on our way with starting buserelin today   lots of lucj to you fingers crosed for a match asap and good new at the end of it all


----------



## Mrs McChimp.xxxx

Hello Ladies

I hope you also don't mind me joining in it is great to read how you are all getting on i have been on this site for nearly a year just all ways browsing never commenting. We have been thinking off egg sharing for the past 12 months so after some browsing and researching we went to the Leicester hosp fertility unit and they took my bloods and when they received the results they asked me to go back for a scan as they were not to sure if i have Polycystic Syndrome so the nurse said at my scan there was signs of it but the cysts were only small and that we would have to wait for the consultants meeting on the following Tues to see if we would be accepted i have to be honest i was doubting that we would but i received my call on the Tues lunchtime from the nurse who gave me a big YES .

I have 2 children already age 13 & 10 from a previous relationship after i had my son i was told by my consultant i should really think about not having anymore as i had 2 c sections and he said having another could cause me to have a uterine tear which at 23 yrs of age is quite scary so i made the decision to be sterilized (big mistake). So i met my current partner 2 yrs ago and he doesn't have any children so i went to see a consultant and asked him if i was to have another child would i still be at high risk of a uterine tear and he said no as it has been 10 yrs since i had my son he said that the consultant at the time should have just told me to wait a few yrs before having another . So i am not able to have IVF on the NHS so like you ladies we have gone down the egg sharing path.

Sorry for the essay but i thought i would give you some of my background. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hello mrs mcchimp  congratulations on being able to egg share, when is ur next appt? xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

mrs mcchimp , congrats on being excepted i hope u get a match soon you have a similar story to myself i have 2 children ages 14 and 11 yrs i was sterilized after my 2nd at 21 yrs old because my kidney had to be removed and they said id never be well enough a few yrs later i got divorced then met my new husband now who is younger with no children weve been together 7 yrs now and going through ivf for the last 5 yrs lol my sterilization reversal was unsucssefull so ivf was our only option now my husband allso has a very low sperm count so we are egg sharing but using icsi for ourselves , wishing u all the luck in the world x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies missed u all  

I finally have a date egg collection week commencing 14th May!!

My schedule will be in the post xxxxxxx


----------



## hoping :)

stacey- woo hoo! that is fab news hunny  so when do u go on to stimms? Do u have to stay on the pill longer? Xx


----------



## HJones0809

staceyemma said:


> Hey ladies missed u all
> 
> I finally have a date egg collection week commencing 14th May!!
> 
> My schedule will be in the post xxxxxxx
> 
> Soooooo over the moon for you hun!!xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Hannah and Hoping have to continue the pill without a break until 14th April xxx
It's sunny again here today girls woo woo!'n

Xxx love to u all xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- its lovely out isn't it? So ur count down begins yipeee  xx


I am doing the ironing  must be mad with it being so nice out... Xxt


----------



## Mrs McChimp.xxxx

Next appointment on Thursday 29th for blood tests swabs etc, do you ladies know will they take blood from my DH then to or will this be at a later date?

Thankyou for your lovely replies sending lots of love to all you egg sharing ladies.


----------



## karentia

hi every1 , wow i miss 2 days on here an bam loads of news lol i cant remember half of what i read now ,glad u a have everything ready now stacey  . well on friday AF arrived omg i was rough !! hot sweats , shakey,nausea , tired really felt awful , the prostap injection really has kicked in !! ive gotta go to the clinic on tuesday for my baseline scan so hopefully i will leave the clinic with my stimms !!!!


----------



## hoping :)

mrsmcchimp- I think they can do them along with urs, my clinic have said to ask db's gp to do his (or pay them to do his) not long now! xx


Karen- Oooh I do feel for u hun, mine would happen at the most inappropraite times, and I would wake up soaking. so do ur clinic give u the drugs as u go? my last clinic sent me ll my drugs/needles etc then told me as n when to take them... good luck for ur baseline  I am not 100% but I think I may have hd 2 baseline scans before stimms- or I am just getting confused with the stimm scan :/ xx


----------



## karentia

hey , yeah they seem to give drugs at each appointment at nurse plan i was given the prostap to bring home , according to my protocol sheet i was given its 1 scan providing everything is ok we go on to stimms . i think during stimms we have a few scans x


----------



## hoping :)

karen- yes that is prob right- it was only last year but it is a bit of a blur now  
Xx


Been sent councilling appt for 2nd april-but due to work I can't make it and I have ome time of begining of May thur n fri so have to ring back in a few weeks as their diary isn't running that far ahead  and after pooches illness I have to start saving over again. So looks like we will  have some pregnant egg sharers on here by the time I get started... at last I'll have an idea what to expect from you all  xx


----------



## kk2010

Hello all...hope u dont mind me joining all of u, my current situation is, we have been accepted for egg share and now waiting for my final blood results which should b this week then they will start the matching process, woohoooooo!!   nice to know were all in similar positions at the mo, goodluck to all of u and will b lovely to get chatting to all of u too. take care. k xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hi KK- congrats on being accepted for e gg share  u sound similar to me, altho I am not starting til prob june xx


----------



## kk2010

hi hoping, they did say at the clinic they were hoping to get me started in april!! but my period is due round the 4th april so i was pushing it abit, so think we may b starting in may...cant wait!! off the subject lol how do i get all my info on here like i have done, past pregnancies etc and a pic xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- I am waiting as need to save  so it will prob be june for me...


If u click on profile on the top menu, and edit forum profile... it has a list of pictures or u can add ur own, and it has a little box for u to write all ur info in  xx


----------



## kk2010

thanks hoping i'll have a little play around, june isnt too far away, it will fly by   xx


----------



## staceyemma

hi Ladies hope ur all ok my drugs are being delivered next tuesday!!!! ahh!!!!
My baseline scan is 1st May


----------



## hoping :)

kk- I see uve got a pic now  xx


Stacey- woo hoo... that is fantastic news! xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hi Ladies

Just wondering if I could join you?

My current situation is that Im waiting....  (arent we all) for my follow up appointment after my first and only NHS ISCI ended in MC 

The appointment is 20th April and at this point we should be able to get the ball rolling.... Im hoping that we can get the extra tests that I need for sharing done whilst I wait for my next two AF's.

Ive managed to read up quite abit about what is involved but I know that clinics vary with normal IVF etc so Im expecting that mine could be slightly different. Im at the OFU at the moment and I found that they were absolutely fantastic!! One of the nurses even called me last week to see how I was after the MC.

Anyway some of you seem to be ALOT further ahead than me and I wish you and your recipients loads of luck for everyone else waiting.... hope that it doesnt take much longer xxx


----------



## Myturn?

Hi, every1, ive got my 1st consultant appointment for egg share at jessops, really nervous bout it, its took sooooooooo long to get here, dont want anything to go wrong xx


----------



## kk2010

yeah i managed to get a pic on lol, still didnt work out how to put abit about me lol, but i have had 2 ectopics, both ending with my tubes removed so hence the ivf needed. xx


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- So sorry to read ur devastating news  I am glad ur clinic have been good to you. Yes u'll prob just need a couple more tests for egg share. And I am sure they will get the ball rolling for u soon xx

Myturn-Hello, when is ur appointment hun? I am sure nothing will go wrong, but it is daunting. Xx

Kk-its a small box nr the bottom of ur 'forum profile' not to sure if its called signiture...  oh I am sorry to read what u have been thru xx


----------



## sambatiki

Myturn - Good luck! When are you going? Look forward to hearing all about it xx 

KK - Im so sorry to hear xxx 

Hoping - Thanks xx Luckily as it wasnt long ago we had treatment with them I think its just another blood test (fingers crossed)


----------



## Myturn?

Im going next thursday, can anybody tell me what they usually do at 1st appointment, how long have u ladies been going through this far? I cant see a end in sight x


----------



## sambatiki

Myturn - I havent done Egg Share before so someone else might be able to help. But at my clinic when I did normal ICSI first appointment really was form signing etc. If you have already done these it will probably be blood tests, scan to check your womb and maybe a trial egg transfer? Sorry I couldnt have been more help.

Hoping - Im interested in the IMSI, how come you have decided to go with it? Does the price include the ICSI as well? 

Hope everyone else is OK.... nearly the weekend now     What is everyone up to?


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi everyone just thought id share where im at now started buserilin on the 23rd feeling tired n sickly most days at the min waiting for AF to arrive then a scan to check im down regulating im still waiting for a match but my clinic have got me on down regs so im ready to go as soon as they match me they said it wont take long they have a big list   so just waiting for that call in the mean time trying to enjoy some of this sun good luck to u all where ever you are in the process and lots of baby dust


----------



## sambatiki

Going - Thats fantastic news! Hope that the D-regging isnt too horrid.... I didnt suffer too badly just the night sweats, headaches and generally feeling abit emotional. I hope that they find you a match soon xxx Good luck! xxx


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone can i join you please? I have my first egg share appointment on 16th May at bourn in cambridge. I am very lucky to have 2 year old twins from our first icsi cycle funded on the nhs. 

KK-if you click on my ticker at the bottom u then can use that to make your own (you then have to copy and paste it in tp the box at the bottom of edit profile page. Also in this box you can write stuff about yourself. hope this helps.

Does anyone know when roughly i would be starting my treatment? On 16th may we have final blood tests (had hiv hep b and c etc) 1 hour councilling and 2 hour appointment with the doc to go thru it all

Hope to get to know u all soon xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi everyone,
Sorry it's been a while since I've been one here but I'm trying to keep up to date with everyone's news. 
I'm sitting here   because I'm sick of waiting. I'm fed up with being fobbed off with stupid excuses. I've now been told to stay on the pill (this will be the third pack) because they have had some 'department changes' and because they are still 'waiting for some recipients test results' (this seems to be the favourite excuse).
It appears I'm no closer to starting treatment than I was about a month ago and I'm so angry and frustrated. There is something very ironic about having fertility treatment and being put on the pill for 3 months! I hate the pill. It's making me moody, emotional and it's killing my sex drive which is making things difficult between me and hubby. These F**ing treatment specialists don't have a clue how they make us feel! It doesn't help when you're promised calls back and your emails are ignored.
I've had enough 

Rant over...

(sorry)


----------



## staceyemma

Jo  

Rant as much as you want hunny-how crap!!! 
Im sorry you're being mucked about I too was mucked about for ages and its not nice your life seems on hold until things get going...

I've finally got my dates 4 months later...its taken forever to get here

I know exactly what you're saying about the pill it affects me like that too hun  


xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Thanks - I'm just so angry. I've looked back through my emails and I received and email on the 27th February to say that they had everything they needed and that they were starting to match me. A month on and I'm no further at all still the same old favourite excuse about "one recipient having a monitored cycle and one other recipient is waiting for final results". I can't honestly believe that I'm that hard to match up with someone. I'm so bloody average! 5'10", normal BMI, dark blonde hair, blue eyes - surely a match doesn't get much easier than that!


----------



## staceyemma

I can see why you are angry hun

What clinic are you at? xxxx


----------



## Joanna1981

I'm at the Lister in London. I stupidly thought that a private hospital may be more organised than my last IVF round on the NHS.
Wrong again


----------



## staceyemma

they're supposed to be favb aren't they? bluddy useless by the sounds of it.
'Departmental changes' aren't good enough excuses 

you are doing a lovley kind thing egg sharing and it's frustrating when they leave you feeling like crap and not valued.

What bluddy test results are they waiting for can they not find you another recipient its not alll about the recipient you know 

YOU COUNT TOO!!!
Really feel for u hun


----------



## Joanna1981

That's exactly how I feel. I get the impression that there are loads of egg sharers with them and not that many recipients - which I can't really believe! I just don't understand it - they keep telling me that there are no recipients ready at the moment...really?
Sounds like rubbish to me!

I just feel so annoyed. I think I'll write another email (it will probably get ignored like the others) tomorrow. I just want to know that I really am being considered. Because it dosn't feel it.


----------



## staceyemma

Jo you deserve to be treated better we are all told there are 'thousands' of recipients waiting. There would be someone ready if one lady is waiting for test results then she isn't ready surely?

It does make me angry cos you need to be as relaxed and stress free for ivf treatment and they treat you like rubbish... xx

I too was palmed off with excuses for ages Jo keep emailing and emailing xx


----------



## sambatiki

Jo - I would be soooo angry too hun!    I was considering the Lister and was prepared to do all the travelling but kind of glad Im sticking at the OFU. I really hope that they sort something soon... and Im sure when I spoke to them last they were freezing eggs?? Might be worth asking... could you consider pulling out of there and going somewhere else? LWH? Where are you from? 

Willow - Hi    Look forward to following your progress xxx 

Stacey - Hi


----------



## hoping :)

Myturn- at my 1st appt they did a scan of my womb and ovaries, went over how egg share works discussed which protocol I'd be on and did my blood tests, and told db to get his done at his drs and that db would need to give a sperm sample before we get going, I am still waiting on my bloods 4 weeks later they said it can take upto 6 with cystic fibrosis and kayrotype... Xx

Sam IMSI is free at my clinic as they are trialling it- other than that I didn't look into compairing clinics as soon as they said they did it I was in! I should have looked around cz my clinic is charging around 2K for us to egg share where others are cheaper :/ hense the needing to save! Xx

Wow so many of us now- woo hoo, goin to have to catch up page by page xx


----------



## hoping :)

Crazy- wow that's fab news  hope they find u a match soon xx

Willow-Hello, I think we may (hopefully) start around the same time, I'd imagine u would start around June  xx

Joanne- oh hun, rant away, what a nightmare for u. Why start u on the pill knowing they wouldn't be able to start u soon. Grrr! Fingers crossed they sort their act out xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Sam!!! Welcome by the way!!!!  

Hi everyone else!!!! xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks everyone fingers crossed they find me a match soon dont fancy being on down regs too long i dont mind a month or 2 but think id rather stop and wsit if ots gonna ne any longet x 
jo xxxx big hugs ur situation sounds really unfair i hope tjongs work out soon x
all the best to everyone elsr i hope u r all keeping well


----------



## Myturn?

Thanx for your reply, ive had scans and blood tests at gyno and my fella has done 2 samples, so hopeful not too much to get done, does my boyfriend need blood tests aswell then? Thought it wud have just been me, im really hoping we dont need icsi aswell, the cost just seams to mount n mount x


----------



## hoping :)

Myturn- yes ur fella will need some too, but u can go an ask his GP-think its hep b,c and HIV... Why don't u give the clinic a call just to double check what bloods he will need, my clinic quoted £140 or to go the dr's and ask for a copy of results. How were his samples? They may still ask for 1 just for their own lab to check out. Think u will also need a few more blood tests, things gynes don't usually check for- ie genetic problems and ur blood type.xx


----------



## Myturn?

His 1st sample was borderline, and we will find out the 2nd results next thursday, im hoping and praying they are better than the 1st ones, i really hope we dont have to have icsi aswell, are you going through treatment at the min? X


----------



## Myturn?

Can i just ask what protocol means aswell? X


----------



## Tito

Hi Joanna 1981

just to say have you tried calling and talking to them am at the Lister too and to be honest they have been good with me.I was matched within days of being cleared unfortunately because of circumstances beyond my control could not go on late Febuary.Last week i called them as i am now ready to go and i had a call today to say they have found me a match so just started pill again as i had stopped. With the Lister i think you need to keep on them they are just so busy they don't forget you intentionally but you need to keep on to them i called them every single day i know it annoyed them but i knew they didn't forget me that way. Good luck dear.


----------



## karentia

omg !!!! this thread has gone manic lol ive only left it 2 days i cant keep up , hey every1 big waves  
well i went to the clinic an had my baseline scan on tuesday , everything was good so i was sent home with my stimms !! ive gotta do my 1st one this eve eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !! ive gotta mix um up im on Merional , a low dose apparently . ive got another scan on monday , another on thursday an my egg collection has been provisionally booked for the 11th april !!!!!!!!


----------



## sambatiki

Wow this thread is moving quickly!! 

Karentia - FANTASTIC news!! Good luck with your injectables! 

Myturn - There are 2 types of protocol - Short protocol is when you dont d-reg, long protocol is when you do d-reg. Hope that explains it OK. Sometimes they will wait until the day to decide whether you need ICSI.... as they wont know what DP's SA will be like and also how many eggs you have to play with. Not 100% sure if this applies to your clinic or with egg share but that is what happened with my cycle xx 

Hoping - Which clinic are you at? 

Going - I really hope that you dont have to cancel xxx 

Stacey - Thanks xxx


----------



## sambatiki

Tito - Sorry I missed you!! Hello! xxx


----------



## Myturn?

Sorry if im been a bit blonde, but whats d reg? What clinics are you ladies at? X


----------



## sambatiki

Myturn - Down regulating is when you take injections or sniff to shut your body down... you will get a withdrawl bleed I think after a week or so when your normal AF would be. After which you would normally get a scan to see if your lining is thin enough and your ovaries have shut off.... normally if they are happy at this point you will get the go ahead to start stimming. Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Myturn?

Is this to match you with your recpient? I never thought there was so much to learn, i thought everythin would be straight forward x


----------



## karentia

hi again every1 .myturn? the down regging is to stop your body's normal hormone cycle hun so that the clinic can more or less take over , u would usually do this in ivf regardless of egg sharing 
well 1st stimm injection done !! so nerve racking lol never thought id be able to inject myself but its all done now  the mixing up the injecton was hard work lol 
Iam at crm in london x


----------



## Myturn?

Thanx hun, i cant get my head around all this! My head is bursting with all the info x


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- woo hoo, good lucK with stimms hopefully u will start to feel the benefits (no hot flushes) soon  and then watch out for ur ovaries twinging-ooo! Don't for get to up ur fluid intake now by another litre, and eat loads of protien, and keep ur tumi warm to help ur follies grow-but only until EC and not after cz embies don't like heat  xx

Sam- I am at care manchester, where are u? Xx

Myturn- aww it is a lot to take in, some clinics prefer short protocol some long, if u are likely to over or under respond to the drugs they opt for short so u don't produce too many or too few eggs. Is ur fella on vitamins? Wellmans do a conception one to help sperm, read loads of good reports! My db is on them. They will prob decide before ur treatment if u need ICSI as you will most likely need to pay for it. If they do choose icsi don't be too disheartened, its better that than go for ivf and non fertilise. They will explain everything and we are here and happy to help, so ask away... I will hopefully be starting my tx (treatment) in June xx

Karen- well done on ur 1st stimms  xx


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- wow uve been matched and ready to go? Yipeee! Xx


----------



## karentia

hoping how much water do i need to drink ? im doing 2litres now , never drank so much before constantly in the loo lol lol


----------



## hoping :)

karen- 3 litres now hun  u can drink cordial with ur water if that helps, I was constantly on the loo-by the time of ET when I had to have a full bladder I kept having to empty and refill as it went straight thru me! xx


----------



## HJones0809

Wow how busy is this thread now!!

Hello all!!  

Jo i feel your pain hun - im sick of " we will be in touch soon" "wont be long" "that should be ok" just a straight answer would be good wouldn't it   If I were you I'd ring again and ask to speak to a senior member of staff and like the others have said keep on at them - they need to be reminded that you are a VIP as you are offering another couple the chance of a family    
I often worry that my recipient thinks its me dragging my heels as no dates have been sorted  

Anyway sending hugs to you all
Hannah xx


----------



## sambatiki

Morning Ladies! 

Hannah - Hi! 

Hoping - Yes LOADS of water, protein and a hot water bottle on your tummy... but not after transfer though xxx 

Myturn - Yes there is loads to take in but your clinic will take you through it all. There are loads of blogs on the internet, although they are normal IVF. I have got a video of me doing my injections if you want me to share. I have also got a breakdown of what happens if you want me to PM you that too xxx

AFM - Im at Oxford. Probably wont be on again now until Friday... not sure if anyone has any appointments coming up but if you have.... GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Myturn?

That would b fab thank you, the more info ive got the better, x


----------



## karentia

hey every1 , wow 3litres hoping im only just managing 2 !! im only 5ft so it fills me up to the chin lol


----------



## hoping :)

Morning all...


Hannah- Hi hun, hope ur ok! xx


Sam- does oxford offer IMSI hun? xx


Karen- aww it is hard to drink so much. xx


I started taking agnus cactus this cycle- helps with pmt and apart from eatting loads like when af is due I had hardly any symptoms-altho u can't take it when having treatment cz it helps with ur hormones, I have also started taking royal jelly for my eggs along with a conception vit every other day-as they contain 100% iron and that doesn't agree with me. what is everyone else taking?xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi all , just wandering if anyone can help with a couple of questions .... first u all know im down reging at the min but i dont have a match yet my clinic just want me to stay on the bueserlin so im ready when they match me my question is im due my AF any day now and i have to ring the clinic on day 1 and they said they may scan me just to check im doing ok however if they dont have a match for me yet im presuming that i will just stay on down regs untill my next AF as im thinking i would have to start stimms shortly after AF then trigger n collection so if i have no match yet what are the chances that they would match me and id start stimms this time ? and if i have my AF this time then dont start stimms does that mean i can start stimms at anytime or would i need another AF ? sorry if im confsing anyone i think i may have just woffled and confused myself lol allso my husband had a sperm test with shows we will need icsi however 4yr ago his sperm test was normal although we have had 2 failed cycles since that test but my question on that is my DH didnt tell anyone through embarressment that early hours in the morning before his test he woke and had leaked so to put it he said he was covered and so when only 4 hrs later he did the test there was hardly any sperm in his pot only 1.0ml and the test results came bak as concentration 11million and morphology 8 % ph 8.1 so moderate oligoasthenozoospermia with reduced seminal volume does anyone know if the fact that he had a wet dream only 4 hrs before would have dramatically changed his test as we are wandering if a re test would be worth it as if he is ok it would save us a lot of money as at the min things are tight , thanks in advance sorry if ive woffled xx


----------



## HJones0809

Going Crazy - I would say that his wet dream would not be the  reason for low result hun - we are going to have icsi as my hubby had a vasectomy and he had a straight forward Pesa (privately)  and we have enough sperm in the freezer for three cycles (fingers crossed) as for your down reg I cant advise you on that as I'm still on the pill, I have been matched but im waiting to her to have a period.... had an email today to say she is going to the clinic tomorrow as her period has not arrived - just goes to show it isn't just us donors that stress and worry as she is probably worried about keeping me waiting - damn mother nature!!    I wouldn't think they would want you to have a period as down reg means they switch off your natural cycle so they have control - maybe they will do stim and freeze any eggs for future donor xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hjones thank you for your reply, was a bit of a shock when we got the news we would need icsi but after reading a bit of info im lead to believe it can improves chances of success even if there isnt a male factor so its fingers crossed least if they dont find me a matxh for a while i may not see an AF for a bit then always nice not to see mother nature lol, i wish you all the best on ur cycle fingers crossed ur lady will be ready to go ahead soon it must be really difficult for the other ladies to after all they wait alot longer for shares to come forward so when they r matched they must be stressed that it all runs smooth.  lots of luck


----------



## hoping :)

Crazy-no idea what they plan to do, I would give them a quick call and ask how are they planning on working it... I think they forget we haven't all been there and done this-we do need this important info-so we know what we are doing, it also helps to have an end in sight. So don't feel like ur mithering, cz u are being temp put thru the menopause u have a right to know when ur body is goin to feel normal again. Secondly-they do ask for 2-5 days abstenace-before sperm sample so the have a small build up to count. Again, why don't u ask for a repeat test -at the end of the day it is ur cycle and if u don't need icsi why should u pay for it? It doubles our egg share costs  I'd write a load of questions and call ur clinic and ask for the donation dept and ask where u stand with everything. Hopefully u can then start the weekend with a clear mind  xx


----------



## kk2010

nice to c more ladies joining, is there anyone on here having treatment through nurture in nottingham? i have my counselling appointment on april 10th then they will start to match me, cant wait to get going


----------



## willow07_123

Hi thanks for the welcome.

Just to say not all clincs charge extra for icsi as my clinic doesnt

xx


----------



## kk2010

Hi all, I have just received a letter from my clinic just to review my consultation, in the letter it says my amh level is 25. Is that too high? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

That sounds perfect mine is 22.5


----------



## kk2010

Thanks Stacey, im so pleased with all my results, just hope n pray they match me straight away. Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Fingers crossed!  

xxx


----------



## karentia

mine is 22.8 , yours sounds good to me


----------



## sambatiki

Evening everyone! 

Not sure what AMH mine was they just said it was fine for cycling and obviously they use this as a factor for doseage for drugs xxx 

Has anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## hoping :)

Hi all...

Sam- I have no plans this weekend, been to work and got to go again tmr-but only for an hour-so that's not too bad! What ru upto? Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Im so upset....

Had an email last night saying recipient wont have period for a while so will rematch me.  I emailed back and said cant they freeze my donated eggs so the lady can use them when she is ready as I can't imagine how disappointed the lady must feel.

Ive just had this email back

Hi Hannah,
We have lots of recipients and donors, so we can easily match both of you up with oters.
I’ll sort out a new date for you and let you know in a few days. We’ll aim for eggcollection in june when you are back from holiday


my holiday is 18th May for one week.

My husband had pesa at a cost of £1000 that we struggled to get together for 14th Feb - why now after being on the pill for a Month do I have to accept this..... what do I say in reply to her? Im home on my own and crying my heart out ive had an absolute guts full of disappointment.  so sorry for the me post x


----------



## karentia

hi hjones i would be upset too hun , u wait all this time an now u been let down   i thought they delt with getting recipients af to arrive if it hadnt ? huge hugs hun xxxxxx
well day 4 of stimms, ive felt crappy all flipping day , sorta feel like ive got the flu achey ears /jaw ,tired , tight chest etc an to top that i started spotting yesterday an then started bleeding like a light af bright red blood an crampy  i called the clinic but being saturday they were closed , after a few hrs of worrying i txt the emergency number . A nurse called me an asked a few questions like was i bloated etc anyways if the bleeding gets worse im to call her bk or if i get very bloated . i just wanna scream !!!!!!!!!!!!! OH came in from work an went bk out with his workmates for a drink , sod me stuck here feeling ill !! i then find out from his mum he had asked her to look after our toddler so i could go , she said no so he went anyway can u tell these injections are making me emotional !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- sorry they have messed u around. Unfortunatly they do prefer fresh cycles (more sucess) where possiblle. Hopefully for some strange reason this is fate for u and ur new recepiant. I would be p*ssed off too tho. Xx

Karen- aww hun, the emotions with the drugs are awful, sending u a big hug. Men don't think like us-don't think he will have ment to upset u. Xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - Hope work isnt too bad today xx 
HJones - Im so sorry about your situation it must be sooo frustrating for you   Could you call them on Monday and see what if there is anything you can do? 
Karentia - How are you feeling today? 
Afm... had a nice night in with DH and watched crappy TV. We havent done that in ages so was lovely. Today DH is working until 2pm and then we're off for a 4 mile run... which is well needed after I have put back on the 3lbs I have lost... gutted. My own fault really as I havent been good, Thursday was my great nanna's funeral so drank a fair bit and the weekend we havent stuck to the diet either    Hey-ho onwards and upwards xxx 
Enjoy the rest of the weekend xxx


----------



## karentia

hey every1 sorry ive not been on been so low in myself , went to the clinic yesterday (mon) to have a scan and bloods done. scan was all ok i have lots of tiny follicles growing so they dropped my dose of merional , as the nurse put it ' they didnt want um all springing up at once'' lol ive had a tightchest since starting the injections been to gp twice an mentioned it to clinic , anyway today my dr sent me for a ecg on heart all ok just a bit quick which is normal for me , dr also prescribed diazepam to calm me down/relax me a bit , clinic said its ok to take so hopefully i start feeling more normal soon lol gotta go bk to the clinic thurs for another scan . hope every1 is ok x


----------



## kk2010

hi all, well we had our counselling yesterday, 2 hours we were there asking millions of questions. so now just waiting for the phonecall that i have been matched, hopefully shouldnt take long  
hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats great news hope it isn't long for you now  
xxx


----------



## Myturn?

What questions do they ask at the counciling? We have got our 1st consultation at acu clinic 2morow, really nervous and the weathers not helping, snowing like mad wer i am, just hoping it all melts away 2night, and we can get there easy 2morow! Do they do blood tests at 1st consultation? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

hi Myturn each clinic is differnt but I'm pretty sure you have the blood tests done at the first consultation as they can sometimes take a while to get back the results.

Lets hope you can make it to the clinic!!

I didn't have to have counselling which is weird? Not that I think I need it 
Im 100% sure what I am doing in regards to egg share.

xxx


----------



## Myturn?

I dont think i need it either, had more than enough time to understand what we are doing, which clinic are you at? We cant start till august, as we have a holiday booked at end of july, kind of wish we hadnt booked rhe holiday so we cud start sooner, but maybe a week laying in the sun will help me relax and feel better for wen we start x


----------



## kk2010

hi myturn, i did alot of the blood tests through my own gp, and the main ones like amh, cystic fibrosis and kariotype through the clinic, i had hiv, hep b and c through my gp to speed up the process, at my first consultation i had bloods done and urine sample for chlamydia and gonhearia ( excuse spellin lol ) , then the counselling was more of a chat really, everythin that popped into my head i asked, my fella asked if the eggs get tested before they divide them lol which i never thought of before but the answer was no. we found it very helpful, no need to be nervouse at all, i also filled in my characteristic form and we couldnt decide what colour my eyes are lol, so we decided abit of everythin, mainly green with yellow and blue, weird lol. i did ask one question that she wasnt too sure on so i am waitin for the clinic to call me back, the question was, what if recipient cancels and i have started treatment do i continue etc just waiting for a definate answer but the counsellor thinks you do still carry on. they even might b able to start me this month if they find me a match, they have a 2 year waiting list for egg donors so fingers crossed they find me a match asap. hope this helps xx
and thanks staceyemma me too xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Myturn you'll be all revitalised and refreshed ready for treatment


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- aww hun how awful for u... It is prob anxitity with the situation. Hope u start to feel better soon! Good news about having loads of follies! Xx

Myturn-yes a hol will leave u nice and refershed for ur tx. Xx

Kk- ooo hope they call u soon! Xx

Well I am on my 5th week still waiting for my blood results! Have to call them half way thru april for counciling appt in May. Xx


----------



## karentia

hey every1 , im off to the clinic again tomo for my next scan see how the follies are progressing , i hate stimming its official !!!!! i cant belive u are still waiting hoping !!!


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all!

Sorry for the lack of personal but I couldn't wait to tell you I finally have a date for EC! - 18th June 
such a shock as I wasn't expecting the clinic to contact me til later in the Month as my holiday is 18th May but soo happy I finally have something to look forward to - also means I can relax and enjoy a week in the sun and maybe i'll stop the comfort eating now 

sending hugs to you all   

Hannah xx


----------



## melloumaw

congrats hj a date to look forwards to
mel x


----------



## hoping :)

karen- good luck for ur next scan, can't wait to hear what is going on-its exciting! woo xx


Hannah- yipee, that is just fab news! xx


----------



## Myturn?

Hi ladies, been for my 1st consultation 2day, and the consultant at jessops was so lovley and just made us feel at ease, feel so much better now we have got the ball rolling, got appointment for nurse next month then counciling in june, n hopefully will b able to start after my holiday in july, yipeeeeee, 1st time ive felt possitive for a while x


----------



## karentia

hey every1 so glad u got your egg collection date hannah , glad your 1st consultation went well myturn?   ive just got home from the clinic . i have loads of big follicles more then i could keep up with while she was measuring !! dr sent me for a blood test an called for a urgent courier to collect it ! gotta go bk Saturday for another scan which we wasnt expecting because the clinic is closed sayurdays !! OH has struggled to get the day off work . I just received a call from the clinic i gotta keep my injection dose the same until Saturday but then it will probably drop again , im already on a low dose of 150 ! stomach feels really heavy today when i sit down like a brick in there lol hopefully egg collection is on tues or wed they have sent me home with my injection to take the day before egg collection an my pessarys , i think thats it lol


----------



## sambatiki

Karentia - YAYYY for collection next week!! I found doing the trigger shot really emotional   Best of luck for some lovely big fat mature eggs xxx 
Myturn - Glad it all went well for you! 
Hannah - Thats great news! xxx 
Hoping - Hope you get them back next week xx 
AFM..... OPK's arrived today so tested and got a faint line... not OV yet but atleast closer. Im hoping that I'll be able to get the extra bloods done whilst Im waiting for my next 2 AF's as Im not allowed to cycle again before then iygim. Only 2 weeks to go now until our next appointment! YAYY!!! I am really hoping that things can move fairly quickly for me as I have already cycled with them before. Off to Belfast tomorrow and I cant wait.... we have been through so much with ICSI, BFP, MC & my Nan dying on the same day it will be nice to get away from here for a while. 
Hope everyone has a very happy easter xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Myturn- glad u are feeling + today  u have rhe ball rolling now! Xx

Karen-aww ur responding very well... Hopefully those follies contain loads of lovely eggs for u and ur match xx


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- have a lovely time in Belfast, yeh I agree with u cycling with the same clinic it will be more straight forward for u next time. Xx


----------



## karentia

hi every1 , well went to the clinic today for our final scan , we have 24follies , 16 ready now !! they have lowered my merional from 150 to 75 for the next 2 days , egg collection is on wed morning gotta be at the clinic at 830 which is a task getting through central london  . im bloated an stressed lol .


----------



## hoping :)

Karen-Ooo how exciting! Yipeee  well done u! Can't wait to hear all about it! What u upto this weekend? Have u took time off work for 2ww?xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hope everyone is well, and hope everyone has got the bank hol off work! I had to work yesterday and today but I now have 2 days off together-it doesn't happen often-I am excited-sad! 

A quick "Happy Easter" to u all xx


----------



## donnaw

Hope u don't mind me joining?  Got my 1st appt for amh testing on 2nd May and I have pcos last amh was 69, so excited to be on egg sharing journey can't wait- finally see some hope ahead xx


----------



## sambatiki

Karentia - Congrats thats a GREAT number!!! 
AFM.... having a fab time in Belfast, its a really lovely city. Temps have gone sky high but I think thats because Ive been having a few drinks. No sign of OV on stick yet  So we're keeping up with the every other day bedding until Im 100% sure its happened.

Hope everyone is having a lovely easter xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hi Donna-of course ur welcome to join us! Its great to start ur appts, and be getting closer  xx

Sam- yeh hun keep with the opk's, have a lovely time xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - Thanks xxx 

Todays is slightly darker but we're no way near yet..... hopefully we'll get there soon xxx


----------



## gemmalouisebrown

hi every1 i just need a bit of advice so i can put my mind at a bit of ease,
how long does the whole egg share process take, iv had my first consultation and internal scan to see how many follicles i have,and my blood taken to see if im able to egg share, both results came back positive and got signed off by doc. my next appointment is 1st week in may so i can have my bloods taken for hiv, hep ect ect, and my partner to have a semen anaalysis, i would like to know how long the whole process of ivf will take, like when will they take my eggs then put them back. any advice will be much appreciated, thankyou


----------



## Myturn?

Hi gemma, im wondering the same, ive had all my scans done at gyne, n we had our 1st consultation at acu last week got our nurse appointment 1st week in may then councling in june, but not sure wen they will start to match me, if its after the nurse appointment or after the councling, i couldnt think of any questions to ask while i was at the unit but since then ive got loads, might give them a ring n see what they say, which clinic are you at? X


----------



## hoping :)

Hi Gemma, I'd say around 6-8 weeks once u have all ur bloods done... They can usually match u pretty quickly, and u have counciling and match cycles. Altho that's my clinics estimate-but I am goin on short pc. (Which takes at most 10 days) or long pc takes 4-6weeks. Xx

Myturn- I email my clinic with any questions (the donation team) but if u have questions defo call or email hun, its awful guessing and wondering... Xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hi Gemma 

I found this from my journal in another forum its not really tailored to egg share but tbh I would have thought that once youre matched and you start it will be pretty much the same, obviously all clinics are slightly different but here is a breakdown for you and I hope it helps xxx Its also based on an NHS cycle xxx 

Days 1-2 Phone in with period date on day 1 or 2 of cycle. 

Days 1-7 A nurse will only call you back to discuss the treatment cycle if they need further information from you. A drug prescription and schedule for the treatment cycle is posted out. Advice about obtaining the drugs will be included. If you have not received a phone call from the drug company within 10 days - Please contact the unit. The presciption is valid for 28 days. The schedule clearly states the starting date for the drug which will induce down regulation (nasal spray or subcutaneous injections). <--- I have chosen to sniff!!  The date for the down regulation blood test is clearly indicated on the schedule. 

Day 21 Start sniffing the nasal spray (Burserelin).
These drugs block the link between the pituitary gland in the brain and the ovaries, preventing premature ovualation and allowing accurate control of the treatment cycle. This is the period of 'down regulation'. As the women reaches down regualtion, she should experience a withdrawal bleed and may experience some of the side effects of of the menopause such as headaches, hot flushes and not feeling as cheerful as usual ( so nicely put). 

2-3 weeks later Blood test at the unit  to check down-regulation has been achieved and the oestrogen level is at baseline. Once this has been achieved, then the ovarian stimulating hormone injections can start. The injection technique is taught at this appointment.

Next 9 Days Daily hormone injections of gonadotrophins (Gonal F or Puregon or Menopur) <--- I was on Menpur 150 

10th Day onwards Ultrasound scans and blood tests  usually every 2-3 days from this day until the follicles have reached the correct size. Advice is then given about the late night injection of hCG. This hormone is important as it helps to mature the eggs. We will then advise you of the exact day and time to give it. This is usually between day 10 and 14 of stimulation but it can sometimes be later than this. After you have had your hCG injection you do not need to take anymore of the nasal spray. 

2 days after hCG Oocyte retrieval (Egg Collection) is performed at the unit and the eggs and sperm are looked after in the laboratory. 

The day after egg retrieval Patients are telephoned with the news of how many eggs have fertilized and given a time to come in for embryo transfer - This will either be 2, 3 or 5 days later.

2,3 or 5 days after egg retrieval Unit staff perform the embryo transfer  You need a full bladder for this  Pregnancy test should be done no earlier than 16 days after egg collection  Most couples prefer to do this at home and then ring in with the result.  Pregnancy test result The result must be communicated to the unit. Administation staff will speak with you to learn the result and one of the nurses will contact you discuss the result - usually the same day.

Hope this helps xxxx
Hope everyone is well and not too stuffed full with chocolate xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi All 

Yesterday I finished a brilliant fiction book about egg sharing - The Two Week Wait by Sarah Rayner - highly recommend it xx


----------



## staceyemma

Can't wait to get my copy on my birthday next week!!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Stacey -  I just pmsl at other thread that you were completely unmentioned in huge list of well wishes hahaha!! def a clicky thread  what a lovely message ** sent you though... just goes to show your having an effect on some else life already hun  

you'll have that book read in no time!! im on the hunt for our next book now!  

Hope you've had a good few days off work - I cant stop eating crap!!! - oh i meant to ask you have you ever had a scan at the clinic? I never have... I did have results from somewhere else tho so im assuming that's why they haven't bothered! 

only five more sleeps for you!!! im soo excited for you!!!xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah Farmboy seems so sweet  

I won't be posting there again   I'm happy with my gang here anywayz  
5 sleeps eeek!!!!
xx how are you? xxx


----------



## HJones0809

im not going to bother posting on there either  

Im good thanks - just trying to work out dates!! hopefully I should have them through this week  

Gym in the morning I really do need to shift myself! feeling alot less anxious now - going to get some royal jelly tomorrow   

xxxx


----------



## sambatiki

Stacey - Oooh what happened? There was a thread I was on ages ago when I was cycling and they were really cliquey... really pleased its not like that here. Are you d-regging sniffing or injecting?

Hjones - If you figure out how to stop eating naughty stuff could you come and tell me too because Im also struggling.

Is everyone back to work tomorrow? 
P.S which thread is this?? LOL


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh royal jelly shopping lol
Glad you're feeling less anxious xx  

Hey sambatiki I'm down regging with injections starting this saturday coming!
So excited   how are you? Xx

I'm back to work tomorrow Boooo!


----------



## sambatiki

Stacey - Yikes on D-regging injections, will that be twice a day or once? Im OK thanks... I just want this bloody cycle to hurry up and finish but its looking like its going to be atleast 42 days long or so    So annoying when all I want is for it hurry up so I can move on. 
Pants on working tomorrow.... I have one more day off and then back Wednesday. Most people are off as we're on shutdown but Im working so I can save my holiday for when I need it most.


----------



## karentia

hi every1 hope u all had  a nice easter   , everything happened really quick for my egg share process , 1st appointment was on the 11th jan its only the 10april an im going for egg collection tomo !! every clinic varys so much !! 
well took ovitrelle last night at 8pm all ready for tomo ! EGG COLLECTION EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK !! 
We gotta be at clinic at 830am so a lovely 430am rise for me gotta leave at 530am to get through london rush hr grrrrrrr


----------



## staceyemma

Samba- sorry to hear that   lets hope it hurries up for you then you can start to think about moving on...

Sorry that you had a miscarriage hun  

Karentia- how exciting can't believe how early you have to leave! xx


----------



## hoping :)

Karen-good luck tmr loads of pma ur way-woooo hooo xx

Stacey- sod the other thread, not very kind when we are all in the same boat xx

Hjones-ooo I haven't heard of that book! A fellow ff has wrote a book-its an ebook called the baby trail its on amazon she changed her name think to louise (terry?) Not 100% sure of the surname lol. I haven't read it as I Haven't got a kindle! But after a lot of heartache she is on the adoption route now xx

Sam-when ru back hun? Xx

I am back in work after 2 blissful days off with db-it has been nice to see each other without being tired-we both work loads! Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi hoping  

Glad you had 2 lovely days off! xxx


----------



## sambatiki

Morning Ladies! 

Karentia - How did you find the Ovritrelle? I found it really emtional... sounds sad I know but Im so jealous that youre cycling. VERY best of luck for lots of SUPER quality and quantity eggs for you tomorrow. Will be refreshing like a mad thing to find out how you got on xxx 

Stacey - Thanks xxx 

Hoping - Im back tomorrow.. Im off for cake and a catch up with a lady I met on another forum. Holidays never last long enough but its not long until we get another long weekend! 

AFM.... still no sign of the flipping egg!! CD29 and nothing its driving me bonkers! please please please come soon eggy! LOL 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope your eggy comes soon samba  

Mmm off for cake I see I could eat some cake right now.....


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- aww, bloomin heck, that's a long cycle for u! Enjoy ur cake xx

Stacey- I could eat some cake too... Mmm xx


----------



## karentia

ovitrelle was sorta odd like the end of all the injections lol feeling bloody sick today though


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- enjoy ur jab free day xx


----------



## staceyemma

I can't wait for my first jab it will be a special moment


----------



## kk2010

im boredddddddd.....waiting to b matched, feel like everything has stopped! even tho its only been a week since i was told they will b matching me lol. goodluck everyone going for EC or jabbing. im just trying to keep intouch as i know i'll need u when i do start the treatment. xxx


----------



## staceyemma

kk2010 the wait will feel liek forever it did for me hun  
Keep in regular contact with your clinic and ask for updates hee hee   thats what I did


----------



## sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Todays OPK was slightly darker, so I am getting there....    come on eggy!! 
KK - I hope the next week flies by for both of us... where are you cycling? 
Karentia - Are you feeling any better? Wonder if its nerves? 
Stacey - There is a strange feeling about jabbing.... feels good   
Cake was really lovely... but just waiting for DH to get his bum into gear for a run xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Hey ladies can I join u?

Kk2010- when did they say you would be matched? I had all my blood tests back just over 1 week ago and they said I would be matched within a couple of months! I asked if it could be sooner but they doubt it. 

How long did it take you to be matched Stacey? And what excuses can I make to keep emailing? I don't want to be a pain.

xx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- aww I always imagined they would call within days as they are always saying they are crying out for donnors (I know a week isn't forever but it feels like it when ur waiting  ) fingers crossed for a call soon! Xx

Staey- u will be jabbing away sooñ..xx

Sam- woo hoo, nearly there  xx

Ruby- hello  fab news uve had ur bloods back! Have u had councilling? Xx

Afm: its 6 weeks since my bloods so I called them again, and all my bloods are back and ok, BUT my amh is low  but that with my scan which shows I have lots of follies and may over respond-evens its self out-phew... So, I have to callk back next week for a councilling appt and db might aswell get his bloods done whilst we are there cz he hasn't been his gp's-tut tut! That's us so far... Xx

.


----------



## Ruby998

Hi hoping, yeah I had the counseling session about a month ago but I think every clinc does it a different way round. It's all a very long waiting game. I can't wait to start jabbing and I hate needles.

Xx


----------



## sambatiki

Ruby - HI!!! Hope youre matched really quickly xxx 

Hoping - YAYYY for getting your bloods back! That must have been a relief for you xxx Hope you get your counselling appointment quickly too... all very exciting that its all starting to move.


----------



## staceyemma

Ruby I felt like a pain emailing but honestly don't.
Just send omethign siple just asking if theres any update or progress been made on matching you and leave it at that. Otherwise I coulda allsorts typed forever!  
I emailed at least twice a week! don't feel you are bothering them you are important  

Hoping thats great news you have bloods back, sure amh will be fine they'll just put you on a higher dose of drugs?  

Hi Sambatiki any update any sign

xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Ruby-what clinic are u at? Xx

Stacey- my scan showed I was likey to over respond  so I am not too sure if they will just put me on a medium dose and hope for the best-not sure which test is more reliable-but the more info they have the better they can treat me. How ever much they don't tally! Typical me huh! Xx

Sam- I am actually really anxious and this doesn't help my hormones (I've had raised prolactin-which can be stress related) I am taking agnus cactus to hopefully even it out, must stop before treatment tho! Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- hope ur fast a bo boze ready for tmr  although ur probably to excited to sleep! Xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - I'll be suprised if they dont put you back on the same stims as your last cycle as you responded nicely with it... were you on 150 menopur?

Stacey - Todays was slightly darker.... but we're still not there yet... ARRRGHHHHH! But its a night off


----------



## hoping :)

Sam-I think so, I am not too sure what I was on-but that does sound familiar... Xx


----------



## kk2010

Sambatiki..im cycling with nurture fertility in Nottingham. Goodluck to us both xx 
Ruby.. They told me I'd b matched straight away as they have a 2 year waiting list for ladies needing eggs. 
I've also told them I have a holiday booked in august and I would like all treatment to b over by then and they have told me that's not a problem. Gonna give em a nudge at the end of this week I reckon. Xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi ladies,  wow most of you are on the move now congratulations and goodluck   well i havent been on recently as ive felt a bit crap as u all know i started down regs on the 23rd march had my af on the 1st of april only to be told to stop all my meds as the clinic started me to soon,  they started me before we had counsling they said we could do the counsling at anytime aslong as it was b4 egg collection but the head coordinator said that is a big no understandably id say, and i did queery all that when the nurse told me to start down reging i havent done the charictaristic form yet either,  anyway feel bk to square one waiting still waiting for a call to arrange the counselling think im gonna call them give them a nudge just wanna gey bk on the horse so to speak,  congrats to all of you that have started and to those still waiting fingers crossed you start soon best of luck ladies mel


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- yes hun, do remind them... So they don't forget, don't feel bad about mithering them even tho we all do. Xx

Goingcrazy- oh that's awful, what a pain! Xx


----------



## staceyemma

I agree hoping that is awful for going crazy acan't even imagine starting then stopping!

How is everyone today?

It's sunny here now but I think the rain is coming in later....

where is everyone located is everyone UK?

xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks ladies yep its pretty crap to start then stop feel quite messed around had awful hot sweats and mood swings on the down regs this time aswell but hopefully we will get to start again soon with a match we go away at the end of july for a week so i just want to get a move on now.  thinking i maybe should give them a call and find out whats happening dont like to mitter them but getting inpatiant now lol xx


----------



## hoping :)

Goingcrazy- don't feel like ur mithering them, I know we all think we mither but u have a right to know-this is something major in ur life! And after them messing u around like that I wouldn't feel cheeky at all! Xx

Stacey- I am in Manchester, where ru?xx


----------



## Ruby998

I'm at mfs Manchester. I sent them an email this morning but not heard back yet : (

Stacey- are u at mfs or care?

xx


----------



## hoping :)

Ruby- I am in manchester I have gone with Care. Can I be nosey, how much does mfs charge? I emailed them at the same time as care asking about imsi and no one ever got back to me  maybe cz they don't offer imsi xx


----------



## Ruby998

Can't remember exactly think it works out at about £900 then £350 on top if we freeze any embryos. They don't charge any extra for icsi, they never mentioned imsi but then again he said we wouldn't need icsi. Is that similar to care?

xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all hope your all well xx

Going crazy i really feel for you   surely it would have been better for them to get you in for counseling rather than put you through all that for nothing! 

Ruby - email email email - you are just as important as everyone else and if all else fails get your other half to ring and chase it up!! my hubby got things moving along for us better than I did - probably because I was driving him mad with my hormones since ive been on the pill! they told me I had to wait to be rematched because my recipient hadnt had AF and after a scan found it wouldnt be happening soon so they would be in touch at a later date. I was distraught and hubby also had enough so he rang them! when he explained how keen we were to get started (Pesa was in Feb) it turned out she thought we were on holiday May and June which wasn't the case so things are finally moving for us now - EC been provisionally booked in for wk commecing June 18th .....

Don't wait for the clinic's to contact you - you need to email or ring them   

I am at CRGW in Cardiff (same clinic as Stacey - which has been a god sent cos we can compare notes and have someone else to vent to!!) Im so excited for you starting on Saturday Stacey! I'll be raising a glass (ok bottle!) to you lol xx

sending you all   .... its nearly the weekend!


----------



## Myturn?

Hi, just a quick question, do you need to down reg or can they start you with out it? I feel really confused since my 1st consultation, and its 4 week 2day until i get to speak to specialist nurse, they havent told me when i will be matched, what other tests i need to be sure i can egg share, i dont know anythin about the egg share, i want to ring and ask but as i havent seen the nurse yet i feel they will just tell me it will all be discussed at the appointment, maybe im been impatient but it seams like a month is such a long time to wait x


----------



## sambatiki

Evening Ladies!

Going - I hope that you manage to get somewhere xxx 
Stacey - I am at the Oxford Fertility Unit. 
Myturn - For most people you will D-reg unless youre older or have a lower ovarian reserve, so I very much doubt that they do a Short Protocol with Egg Share.... however I could be wrong. You need the following bloods and screening :-
Cervical smear
Chlamydia urine
Hepatitis B, B Core and C
HIV and HTLV 1 and 2
Prolactin
Rubella
T4
TSH
FSH*
LH*
Oestradiol*
*taken between days 1-4 of the cycle
*Egg-sharing tests required*
CMV IgG/IgM
Blood group and Rhesus factor
Cystic Fibrosis
Chromosomal Analysis
TPHA (Syphilis)
(Sickle Cell Thalassaemia)
Tay Sach (if req)
HTLV ½
HJones - Hiya!! 
Ruby - Thats really cheap! Ours is going to cost around £2K! But we're really happy with our clinic. I had a nurse call me 2 weeks after she told me the horrid news about the MC just to check that I was OK. Its little things like that, that make the difference. 
Hoping - Hiya! 
AFM.... Still no ovulation and its really starting to get me down now  Ive got EWCM but I had some earlier on in the cycle and that didnt amount to anything either.


----------



## staceyemma

Hiya girls   Hope you're all ok

Ruby Im at CRGW in Cardiff  

Hope you're ok samba  
Thanks Hannah   make sure you sink a glass or two for me!!!!!   getting nervous now...
I already have my letter from the clinic to carry needles on the plane for when I go to Majorca...they were quick lets hope they keep up the good work.


----------



## sambatiki

Stacey - Do your D-regs have to be kept cold? Im cold just feeling pretty down about things now...


----------



## Myturn?

Wow thats alot of tests! I have had alot done at gyno in the past, and my clinic is attached to the gyno clinic, so wether they will use some of the tests ive had done there? I had hiv, hep, and amh bloods done last week, think im going to ring up and try and get a earlier appointment, dont want to wait 4 weeks to find all the questions out x


----------



## sambatiki

Myturn - Most of those bloods can be done all together iygwim... and I think that they can use previous test results within a certain amount of time. Hope you manage to get an earlier appointment xx


----------



## Myturn?

Thanx hun, ive just emailed the clinic with a right list of questions hope they give me sum answers x


----------



## sambatiki

Myturn - ooooh what did you ask?


----------



## Myturn?

I asked wen i wud get matched, if it was after the nurse appointment, or if we had to wait till all rhe tests and councling has been done, asked how long it usually takes. And if everything will be sorted in june after councling or if we will have longer to wait, ive wrote a list of questions down to take, coz wen we went last week i forgot EVERYTHING and dint ask owt lol id have thought waiting and been patient would have started gettin easier but it never does  does it? Makes it worse coz we shud have already started a few month ago but i fell pregnant and was ectopic, so thats set us back quite a while x


----------



## staceyemma

Samba-  don't get down hunny I know how crap it is waiting for things to happen but we're all here to support you   sounds like you have picked a fab clinic which is a good thing  

my down reg drugs are int he fridge but if you read the leaflet it doesnt say they have to be in the fridge  

The drugs delivery driver told my hubby to put it in the fridge  

Myturn- Good for you emailing the clinic I always used to email my clinic I think its natural we all want to know what happens next etc..waiting is the hardest part I did a lot of waiting about and I know how frustrating it is  

Hoping- I live in Hereford about an hour south of Birmingham, how are you today any more news?

Hi to Hannah and Ruby too hope you're ok


----------



## Myturn?

When are you starting stacey? It seams to be the baby season at the min for me, about 6 people i know have either had babys or anounced they are pregant which makes the waiting even worse, its took me 3 years to get to this point and havent even started arghhhhhhhh! I supose everythin happens for a reason tho, does anybody know if it costs more to blast your eggs at jessops? X


----------



## staceyemma

I start my injections this Saturday!!!  

Feeling nervous now but excited!

Everwhere I go everyone is preganant  in fact I'm sat int he office with a heavily pregnant lady every day! I hope you get to start soon, waiting around is AWFUL I know.  

Sorry don't know about costs at Jessops sorry xx my clinic doesn't charge so don't imagine you woudl have to pay- best to check tho. xx


----------



## Myturn?

How exciting! Must feel surreal after waiting for so long that its finally happening! How long has it took you from 1st consultation to now? X


----------



## staceyemma

1st consultation was 9th Decemeber... my clinic is very slow tho  

If it wasn't for their high success rates I'd of looked elsewhere! xx


----------



## Myturn?

Thats not too bad tho is it, i was goin to ring my clinic to see if i can get a earlier appointment but dont know if its worth it coz i cant start till august anyway but i just want to make sure everything will be sorted by then x


----------



## karentia

hi every1 , i havent had a chance to read all the posts from the last 2 days but egg collection all done , 22 eggs collected so 11 each . clinic just called an we have 8 fertilized !! feel like i been kicked in the stomach lol


----------



## Myturn?

Thats great news! How did u find the egg collection? Did it hurt? X


----------



## staceyemma

Fantastic news Karentia!!! xxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Wow, a lot to cacth up on...

Ruby it works out around £2,000 at care but they charge 900 for icsi xx

Myturn- also depends on ur clinic about which tx they put u on, chester only use short pc for everyone-so no down reg, but most clinics as sam said use long unless ur likely to over or under respond as they don't want too many eggs or too few. Can u ask ur clinic to send u some info on egg share for u? I'd give them a call as it is a lot to take in when u don't know xx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- no my drugs didn't have to go in the fridge but she said they did need to go in a cool room-so I turned the radiator off in my spare bedroom n kept them in there. Aww hunny its awful having everyone pg, at one point I had 4 ppl (friends and family) announce their pg's in 7 days as I was waiting-these little boys r all turning 2 within the next month  you will be joining the pg club very soon xx

Karen-omg wow, what a fab number  keep drinking fluids and rest hun... The 2nd and 3rd day after ec was worse painwise for me... Just don't try to do too much. Congrats on having 8 embies, do u know what day transfer u are going for?xx


----------



## hoping :)

Myturn- the egg collection does vary, but mine hurt... I was off my head at the appt and for a while after but as that wore off I was sore, and worse the next day-I will defo be taking time off work when we next have ec xx


----------



## Myturn?

My plan is to get signed off, i work in a secondary school and am scared to death of one of the kids banging into me, it prob wunt make any difference to the result really but it wud make me feel better x


----------



## willow07_123

Hi hope everyone is well. 

My first appointment seems to be dragging (not until may 16th)

Just got my blood test results back from the docs. Bit worried as day 2 of cycle fell over weekend so i had it done on day 3 (well kind of day 4 as period start at 5pm and my clinic says count day 1 as the next day if it starts after 5pm. Does anyone know what the level should be below etc? Got the bit of paper in front of me but so many figures on it i'm not sure what i am looking for. Thanks


----------



## hoping :)

Myturn- yes get signed off hun, got to do what's right for u! Just double check ur gp is supportive-mine was, she was lovely. But some gp's don't sign u off (or say u do heavy lifting at work lol) xx

Willow- my clinic didn't do day 3 bloods so can't say what my levels were, they just took loads of blood and don't think amh needs to be done on a certain day of ur cycle xx


----------



## Myturn?

Yeah my gp is really nice, she was the 1 who refered me bout 3 years ago wen all the other gps just kept tellin me to wait another 2 years and i knew there was something not right as you do wen u know ur own body x


----------



## hoping :)

My turn- oh that's good, I can't believe some gp's aren't as understanding, its not fair xx


----------



## Myturn?

Yeah my gp is really nice, she was the 1 who refered me bout 3 years ago wen all the other gps just kept tellin me to wait another 2 years and i knew there was something not right as you do wen u know ur own body x


----------



## Myturn?

My clinic just emailed back just stating everythin i already know! Dint answer a single question, just bascially told me id have to wait to see the nurse, i can kind of understand coz they dont know my circumstances, so cant comment or make promises till ive been and spoke to the nurse. Still frustrating waiting tho!! X


----------



## melloumaw

hi ladies been at a health and safety course today 9-3.30
myturn jessops dont charge extra if you get to blast as far as im aware
lots of positivity about today be back later
gotta collect girls from my mums then food shopping and cleaning and tea to make im glad i only work 2 and 1/2 hours a day normally lol


----------



## Tito

Hi ladies i've been quiet for ages work has been mad with the lads all off to Afghanistan now  its getting a bit quiet and really a good time for me to start treatment in this mad place. Finally ES is starting to get more real to me now.

I started my nasal spray this morning and took the last pill today. I am booked for a scan on the 24th of April and hopefully will start the Menpur injection then. Its been such a long time and finally its coming up. So just wanted to say for all those that have been waiting ages to be matched don't give up my journey started in June last year but here i am now   just keep praying


----------



## Myturn?

Hi tito, great that ur starting  y did it take so long to get matched? X


----------



## sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 
Gosh this thread has moved quickly today! Forgive me if I miss someone. 
Tito - YAYYYY for starting!!! Honestly it really starts to go quickly! Im really sure that you'll have d-regged on time I havent seen many people that havent. Im very excited for you xxx 
Myturn - Im sorry you didnt get what you wanted   Best thing to do is to keep a piece of paper somewhere to keep adding questions that you want to ask.... as when the time comes its easy to forget something. I was completely knocked out for my collection and I was a little bit sore afterwards but with some painkillers its bareable. 
Willow - YAYY thats great news! Which results have you got? 
Stacey - Thanks   Only 2 more sleeps left!!! 
Hoping - £2 sounds about the same as we will be paying for our egg share... depends on what drugs we have Menopur or Gonal F. 
Karentia - 8 Fertilized is FANTASTIC!! Fingers crossed you get to Blasto... I had 4 out of 5 fertilise and had a 2 embie 3 day transfer and got pregnant so hopefully you'll get Blastos and some snow babies xxx Good luck!! 
AFM.... FINALLY a nearly +opk!!! So relieved it was really getting me down... dtd last night and I think we will again tonight so we're covered... means I'll be 7dpo by appointment so hopefully we'll be able to arrange the additional tests after AF arrives. Bring on the 2ww!! I cant wait LOL!


----------



## hoping :)

Mellow- aww u had a long day, hope ur not pooed later xx

Myturn- grrr hun, it is annoying they are not much use with giving u any advice/info. I'd maybe say that when u see a consultant, they usually act on bad feedback, but don't complain as such to a nurse (as its usually them doing the mistakes) I did this at my last clinic the cons apoligised and addressed the matter. Xx

Tito- woooo hooo that's great news, can't wait to hear all about ur tx xx

Karen- how u doing? Xx

Sam- ooo they didn't say diff drugs could change our price, one set amount for drugs... (565) which I think is odd as if I was d/r surely I'd need more drugs? But its the same for long and short. Yipeeee for ur +opk  xx


----------



## Myturn?

They have got a feed back box in the waiting room so i might b tempted to put something in, ah well only 3 weeks and 6 days till i find out some answers lol im back to work monday after the easter hols so at least i can occupie my mind a bit by slaggin by boss off instead of thinkin about all this  x


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - Nahhh we have to pay for our drugs outright.... but I think that its a bit unfair tbh... but hey-ho! Yes Gonal F is more expensive than Menopur... Menopur 75's are £17.50 and Gonal F 75's £25.50. Is the £565 for a standard prescription though? If you needed more stimms would it still stay the same? 

Myturn - The waiting is hell isnt it xxx


----------



## Myturn?

It really is horrible, im the most impatient person ever n this is killin me! Ive tried everythin to take ny mind off things, dieting, wedding planning, n nothin works, its in my mind all time, ill end up in a mental home soon lol its nice to know im not alone tho, as selfish as that sounds xx


----------



## hoping :)

Sam-they didn't say if we needed any more drugs it would be x amount, and we don't get a choice of the drugs :/ but I can ask when we get nearer-so thanks for that  xx

Myturn-  aww I too was the most impatient person... I have learnt to become abit more patient altho, I have started suffering from anxiety  when I think about it all. Xx


----------



## sambatiki

Morning Everyone! 

HAPPY Friday 13th!!! Hope it brings us some luck today xx 

Hoping - Defo worth checking only because I ended up stimming for a few days extra iygwim. Fingers crossed you wont have to anyway. 

Myturn - I know what you mean    Waiting SUCKS!! 

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## Tito

My turn the long wait was due to the fact that my mum had cancer in the past and all the risks I might have then the end it turned out chances of me getting cancer are 1 in a million but that was cleared then just the chasing up of the clinic business but hey am here now and thats what countsGot it wrong just checked my paperwork again and start menpur on the 19th and not 24 th like I posted earlier


----------



## Myturn?

Oh im sorry, thought it was just the clinic y it took so long. At least ur all sorted now, n will hopefully get a bfp soon enough xx


----------



## sambatiki

Tito - Is all OK with your mum now?


----------



## Tito

Sambatiki she has been well for the past five years after her op and has had no problems since thanks for asking


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- aww that's good news. Xx

Karen-hows it going? What day transfer are u having?xx


----------



## karentia

hey sorry for not being on but im in hospital , ive got ohss  was admitted yesterday 2days after egg collection   been on drips, they been measuring my waist ,weighing me an measuring how much wee ive done lol transfer suppose to be mon afternoon but if im no better , blasts may have to be frozen until im better


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Karen I hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## hoping :)

Karen oh my hunny! Hope ur okay, I know it would be a pain to not go to transfer on mon, but ohss gets worse with pregnancy (I know an ff who was in hosptial for 5 weeks after transfer) so please put ur health 1st. Have everything crossed that ur better xx


Ps fab news on going to blast  xx


----------



## staceyemma

Well I've done my first down reg injection  
Was quite nervous was going to get Hubby to do it but when he came near me with the needle I was like noo!!   ha ha 
I did it myself and it didn't hurt at all  
Have a little red Mark and it feels a little stingy and itchy but apart from that it was super duper easy xxx

It all feels real now!!!! Ahhh


----------



## Tito

Hey Karen sorry to hear you r in hospital but drink loads and loads i had ohss last time n its not a nice thing so my advice drink and rest loads n u will be well in no time get well soon


----------



## karentia

thanks every1 , i got discharged last night got home about 930pm , going to clinic today for transfer appointment but will discuss everything with them im so in 2 minds , i dont wanna get worse but i dont want my blasts to be worse off


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- glad u got to go home, good luck with what ever u decide to do   hun xx

Stacey- how ru jabs going? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

hi hoping  

Injections are going fine thanks first one was nerve wracking hee hee but after I was shocked how little I felt it!
How are you? xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- that's good hun, the anitipation of the 1st jab is definatly worse than the jab-altho by the end u do feel like a pin cushion lol! Xx

AFM: Well, I have called care today to book my counciling for May (when I wanted it) so, 11th May at 10am-woo! Also booked db in for his bloods and SA on the same day, so hopefully it won't effect his work too much rather than nipping back n to! Think the results take 2weeks (I'll have to call n check) so we may be good to go in mid june if we have the money together (fingers crossed-DB is the big 40 soon, so my money is a bit tight  ) xx

I've been told by 2 pychics that we don't need IVF (altho are tests and ttc shows we do) I am contemplating seeing a new pychic n see what they say- I know not everyone believed, but I think- If it gives u hope and some pma then there is no harm. Either way I will still be doing egg share lol, just be nice to see if they can see anything we can't  xx


----------



## staceyemma

I would love to go and see a pyschic.  
Thats great news about your councilling   Hope the results you get back are good too


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- thanks, it will be good to see if db's results have changed any since he last had them done, think it was 09 or 2010 when he last had them done, and every test was lower than the last... We had 25 mil but low %'s, then 17mil and 12, 7 and 5 mil all with low % morph n normal I am inclined to go with the last few as they were done at a fertility clinic not the local hospital so I assume they have better equiptment/knowledge for testing! Xx


----------



## karentia

hi every1 hope your all well  , i love psychics deffo go lol well we went ahead with transfer even with the ohss , the dr at clinic scanned me an even though i have some free fluid in my stomach an my ovarys were enlarged they would still go ahead !! so they transfered a day 5 blast !!!!


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- congrats on being pupo, what do u have planned for ur 2ww? Have they given u a test date? Xx


----------



## karentia

nothing planned except keeping a close eye on this ohss so taking it easy they just said to test 10-12 days after transfer


----------



## sambatiki

Hi everyone!

Sorry I have been AWOL. 

Karen - CONGRATS on being PUPO.... I got my BFP on a FRER at 8dp2dt..... just saying.....    Totally nothing to do with me being a complete and utter POAS addict xxx Best of luck hun and I hope youre keeping your feet up and drinking plenty xxx 
Hoping - Good luck with the SA hope that things have improved. YAYYY for your counselling date!!! 
Tito, Stacey and HJones - Hope youre all doing OK xxx 
AFM.... FINALLY ov'd 3 days ago and Im quite pleased to say that we're very well covered    I have also had a quick calculate about when I might cycle next based on my next AF's. Im very lucky that the OFU publish all their dates... so hopefully if we get all the tests back OK and we get through the counselling OK... this is what we'll be looking at if AF's start to play ball again properly. 
Period Due - 01 Jul 2012 - 07 Jul 2012 
Down Regging on CD 21 - 21 Jul 2012 - 28 Jul 2012 
Down Regging Tests - 14 Aug 2012
Start Stimms - 15 Aug 2012 
Day 9 Stim Scan - 24 Aug 2012 
Egg Collection - Week Commencing 27 Aug 2012 

ITS AGES AWAY!!!!      Hey-ho need to plan lots of fun things in the meantime xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- its nice when u can work things out, my last cycle had loads of set backs and I was forever on the work calender on the comp working out next cycles and start dates! I got abit obsessed lol! I am aiming for June but with db's birthday to also save for july is more likely!  Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls  

On day 5 of down regging at the mo it's going ok so far.
Have a few hot flushes, very tired and stroppy every now and again!   drinking plenty of water helps.
Sam look how quick its gone since xmas its not that far away   hope ur ok I know how frustrating it is waiting  

Congrats on being PUPO Karen sending loads of babydust your way!!! 

Hi hoping hows things progressing for you?   

hi Hannah- hope ur ok hun  

Hello Tito and Myturn  

xxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- oooh the hot flushes  lovely! Lol... I'm just waiting til 11th may, so not a lot to report! Watching peter andre at the mo! X


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - Ooooh what channel is he on?? 

Stacey - I waited a year for the ICSI first time round so this is nothing.... but it is hard waiting. Im really concentrating on my weight loss and getting my fitness back. Are you getting the night sweats yet??


----------



## staceyemma

Samba- Getting a few night sweats   not too bad at the moment tho do symptoms get worst the longer you are Down regging?

Hoping- Peter Andre hey? He seems like a genuinely nice bloke watched his programme a few times  

xxx


----------



## sambatiki

Stacey - They kind of get to a point and it doesnt get any worse but it happens every night and stays the same iygwim. But when you start stimming you feel FAB!! Apart from the bloating xxx 

Hope everyone is OK... starting to put together my list of questions for tomorrow!! SCARY! xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- sorry for the late reply he was on itv2! Ha xx

Do any of u watch towie?xx


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- how u doing hun?xx


----------



## karentia

hey sorry not been on , well im 5dp5dt an having loads of period cramps low down !! i had this with my dd (she was natural) but i know u can also get it with the cyclogest pessarys so i have to wait an see !! im hoping the ohss is buggeing off feeling a little less bloated an a bit more hungry . iam already eager to poas !!! im also a poas addict ,  dont have any in the house yet lol


----------



## hoping :)

Karen- goodove not buying any... Fingers crossed them crapms is ur embie snuggling in to its new home  xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hi Everyone
We had our appointment on friday..... 
Basically in a nut shell.... all being well we get to egg share...  same drugs, higher dose! I had the most lovely Dr Nicolas, he was sensitive about the MC. He was saying that in terms of IVF they were obviously pleased that I got pregnant and that he understands that it we would be hard for us to see it that way. 

I asked him about RCMC and he said that really he wanted to try again as it was most likely horrid luck. 

ANYWAY.... I have to call on Monday to arrange the extra genetics blood tests, counselling and we're good to go as thought on AF after this one  All being well, the matching wont take long at all as there are so many women on the waiting list  

I did very well to hold it together, no tears talking about what happened but when we were talking about the why we wanted to do the egg share.... yes for us the money is the main motivator... but I also think about ladies who are not able to have babies on their own.... I have a chance at having a baby.... and I cannot imagine how that must feel to someone who's got no hope at all  It makes me    just writing it now. I think about how the last 4 years TTC has affected me and how I feel if someone said to me that it was over.... I can actually make a difference. 

So I guess I need to get another ticker sorted!! 
Karentia - OMG how won earth have you not tested yet?    Seriously though.... at 8dp 3dt I got my BFP.... just saying seeing as tomorrw you'll be at a similar stage...... Best of luck when you do decide to test xxx 
Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- arrh well done at getting thru that appt... Congrats on starting the egg share journey,   I completely agree with ur reasons to do the egg share- I feel the same. When are ur blood tests? Xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - Im phoning up on Monday to arrange those... but the Doc seems to think it should fall in line nicely with my 3rd Bleed anyway at the beginning of July. xxx When are you looking at cycling?


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- we have councilling 11th May and db's bloods/SA so I think they will (hopefully) be back for begining of June- if it wasn't db's 40th we could be ready to go then-but I will need june's payday so more than likely around the same time as u, late june/early july, so that hopefully gives them time to match us... Xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - YAYYYY I have a cycle buddy! We're quite lucky because we are staying with the same cinic and have only just cycled we are up to date with the normal IVF tests. Its just the extra ones, counselling and matching.... hope we get our appointment with the Egg Share nurse etc very soon. Its so exciting isnt it!!!


----------



## karentia

hey , glad everything went well sam    


well i poas yesterday 6dp5dt an it was a bfp faint but there with a 1st response , i poas again today an still bfp with a slightly stronger line


----------



## sambatiki

Karentia - YAYYYYYY CONGRATS!!!!           Sending you loads of sticky vibes your way xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Karen-OMG wooooooo hoooooo that's fantastic news hunny! So happy for u! Well done. Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- yes I can see us being close together... It is exciting, yes I agree we changed clinics so its been abit of hoo har to get started again, and I opted to wait a year after our last tx so all bloods etc needed to be updated! But I can see urs being abit more organised being with the same clinic. Hope ur blood appt is soon! Xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - Ive decided to take a half day today so Im ringing the clinic later on..... so EXCITED!!! xxx You know its going to take ages to get there but once we start cycling it will FLY by!! xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- what pc are u going on? I did long last time, but short this time-so it is only about 7-8 days of jabs! I'm quite happy its something different (and quicker) than last time xx

Stacey- how ru getting on with ur jabs? When is ur scan?xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - SP is fab!! Rang the clinic and the lady I need to speak to was off today!! Arrrghhhh! Anyway she's calling me back tomorrow xxx 

Hope everyone is OK xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- arrrgghhh how annoying! Have a set time in ur mind (say 1pm) and if she hasn't called u call her again... Its not nice waiting. Xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hi everyone! 

Hope everyone is well xxx 

Hoping - Called again today and the lady is off sick!!! arrghhhhhh!! Anyway said that if I hadnt heard anything I would call back again on Monday.... patience is not something I possess! LOL xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Sam- me either-then I get scared I am mithering (well my last cycle I did) but if I hadn't I would have still been waiting! So glad I changed clinics. That's typical she is off sick... I'd give them til Thur then call fri morn so ur not waiting all weekend (lol I am now being impatieant for u) xx


----------



## hoping :)

*spelling is awful as I type to quick for my phone to catch up haha xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - Im not to worried about her calling back right now..... have a look at my ticker......


----------



## hoping :)

Aww I can't see them on my phone cz u have a few they are blured... But if ur not in a rush I'll stop being impatetiant on ur behalf  xx


----------



## sambatiki

Hoping - I got my BFP today xxx


----------



## dingle123

Congrats Sam - wow!


----------



## Myturn?

Awww congrats x


----------



## Joanna1981

Congratulations Sam
xxx


----------



## hoping :)

OH MY GOD...! Congratulations Sam, that is FAB news! Well done u! That opk waiting really paid off woooo hooo... Wow, 2 BFP's already on this thread. Yipeeeee xx


----------



## Tito

Sam congrats on your BFP


----------



## dingle123

hoping :) said:


> OH MY GOD...! Congratulations Sam, that is FAB news! Well done u! That opk waiting really paid off woooo hooo... Wow, 2 BFP's already on this thread. Yipeeeee xx


And here's to many more woohoo!


----------



## hoping :)

Dingle-we need a like button on ff  cz i like ur post! Xx


----------



## Tito

hey ladies just wanted to share some news got my next scan tommorrow and i can't believe it but it looks like EC is scheduled for Wednesday or Thursday things are really flying now wish me luck.


----------



## Myturn?

Good luck tito x


----------



## dingle123

hoping :) said:


> Dingle-we need a like button on ff  cz i like ur post! Xx





hoping :) said:


> Dingle-we need a like button on ff  cz i like ur post! Xx


Heeheee!


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- Ooo how did ur scan go? Xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Hoping all went well have another scan  on Monday but now its certain EC definately on Wednesday so been busy Spring cleaning then am resting from then and not lifting a finger leaving it all to DH don't want to take any chances


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- that sounds like a good plan! Wooop EC is wed-that will fly by. How many folles have they seen? Xx


----------



## Tito

So far i have about 15 on right and about 8 on left but they were a few others that could or could not be bigger am on low dose menpur 75 as last time had OHSS so i hope not have much more just need good quality thats whatbam praying for


----------



## hoping :)

Tito... Oh yes they need to keep an eye on u, but that's a great number of follies-hope they get loads (not too many) little eggs for u and ur match xx

Karen- how ru? Are u now on the 3ww? Is ur scan booked? Xx

Stacey-hope ur progressing well xx

Sam-ru still on cloud 9? Xx

To all the other ladies, where are we all upto?

I am counting down to 11th of May for counciling and db's bloods n sa.
Think I am going to call care tmr to double check that all is ok for us to go ahead with my scan n bloods reading the oppasite (spelling!) Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello everyone been away for a week on hols in Majorca.
Hope everyone is doing ok will read back over the pages when I get a chance.
Down regging has been ok no problems really, have baseline scan tomorrow at 9.00am so I hope that goes ok and my body has done what it's supposed to!!

xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi everyone sorry not been on for a little while been trying to get my head around news that my sis in law is pregnant and if any of you know me from previous posts you will understand its not good news for those that dont basically shes got one baby who is now 7 months old this baby has spent most of her time living with myself whilst her mum goes off and does whatever been major issues that have resulted in us raising this baby and providing for her now she is back with her mum but still comes to us half of  the week as her mum doesnt cope and now the annoncement of baby number 2 by a different guy is on the way life is so unfair at times  but on a lighter note ive finally had my counseling and they said they are going to get me matched and we should be good to start on my june period yay  cant wait now , glad everyone else is getting along with treatment fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## hoping :)

Goingcrazy- aww hun, life is so unfair at times sending u a big  great news u have had ur councilling and starting is in sight  xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks hoping cant wait now to get moving im a little worried that on a previous cycle i only produced 7 eggs and i need atleast 8 this time but clinic dont seem to worried so just hope for the best as i have said if we dont get enough i will donate them all to the other couple aparantly my clinic dont usually do this they either cancel treatment or i carry on at full cost keping my eggs but i have said no id like the other lady to have them if that situation occurs so they have to check they can allow that so just playing the waiting game now , hope you are getting on well x


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- ooo perfect timing for a holiday, hope u had a lovely time.xx

Just called care my bloods and scan mean I can egg share-just had to double check before we went thru councilling-so I am happy today! Xx


goingcrazy-at least u have the previous cycle as experiance-so they can give u more drugs or monitor u closely to try and get more eggs. my clinic do offer what ur hoping to do if u get less than 8. that is such a lovely thing for u to do. xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

CONGRATULATIONS hoping fingers crossed you will get matched soon sending u lots of luck


----------



## staceyemma

thats great news Hoping!!!  
hooray   xxx


----------



## karentia

im so sorry ive not been on im in hospital with ohss again been here 6days now !!!!!!!!! but the good news is im pregnant !! 4weeks +5days.  but im being tested for  lung clot !! anyways hope u r all ok


----------



## Joanna1981

Wow lots of Congratulations in order! That's brilliant to see, it gives us all hope.

I hope everyone is ok? Stay positive and happy ladies. I have another scan tomorrow morning to see how the stimming is going. I'm hoping everything is going well and as planned. I feel mega bloated and tired so I guess things are happening!


Good luck everyone

xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Thanks goingcrazy and stacey  xx

Karen- oh no hunny, hope ur tests go ok and ur back at home n well very soon xx

Joanna- good luck for ur scan, let us know how u get on  xx


----------



## Tito

Gosh this ivf thing is really a roller coaster just when i was so excited that i will be having the trigger shot at 7 pm tonight i got the dread phone call to tell me that my hormone levels are to high so not to take the shot as need to go back tommorrow for another scan meaning EC now delayed probably Thursday now, fingers crossed.I really cant understand my body am on the lowest dose


----------



## goingcrazy78

tito goodluck today hun things never seem to run smooth do they but chin up and fingers crissed  joanna good luck hun fingers crossed everythings going to plan   karentia wow hun big massive congratulations on the bfp i hope you get better soon and get home


----------



## Tito

Congrats Karentia on BFP and hope you get better soon sorry was so depressed yesterday didn't see your post


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- hope everything goes ok today xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks hoping just travelling back from clinic now was told its very unlikely my hormone levels will be down today as they were really high yesterday.So just hoping and waiting for that phone call when they get the results this afternoon instructing me to hit the shot tonight or go in for another blood test tommorrow morning. Am much calmer today as i really appreciate what they are doing my last clinic didnt do this hence me ending up in hospital last time i really would not like it to happen again as it was the worst thing ever having OHSS


----------



## hoping :)

Tito fingers crossed for ur results, I know it is better to be cautious but u can't help feeling a little cheated when ur waiting abit longer. But ur health is the most important, and they sound like they know what they are doing  xx


----------



## Tito

Results are in and bad news my hormone levels are even higher than yesterday so need to go back in tommorrow Gosh i really cant afford the travel costs to from London why cant things just go smoothly..


----------



## hoping :)

Tito oh no  it prob would have been cheaper to get a hotel. Good luck for tmr xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Oh tito - sorry you are having a bad time. Keep smiling and stay positive
x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies xx
Sorry Tito seems you're having a tough time right now  

Hi hoping, Going crazy, karentia,Jo and samba xx

My baseline scan went very well yesterday just waiting for phonecall to see if recipient is ready then I can start stimms tonight xx I hope she is ready  

Xxx so nervous xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- how did it go? Xx

Stacey- ooo, that's great news. Do u know yet? Xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

tito hope your feeling better today and my fingers are crossed for so good news for you x
stacyemma hi hun glad ur well hope your reciepiant is ready   x
hi to everyone else i hope you are all doing well x


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just wanted to say today was a better day hormone levels have gone down tremendously and if this continues tomorrow we are looking at ec saturday so my fingers are crossed as am so blotted had a scan as well and the larger follicles are now almost 30mm


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- that's great news about ur hormone levels, and no wonder u feel bloated 30mm. Fingers crossed for Sat xx

Hi goingcrazy xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies. 
Well did my first menopur injection last night it was soooo fiddly and awkward. 
We manged to break the glass vial of solution correctly (hooray) then drew up the solution ok.
We squeezed it into the menopur powder then drew up the liquid again and then repeated into the next menopur powder….
The syringe was so full of air each time… then hubby swapped the drawing needle for the injector needle and cut his finger he bent the needle right over …so obviously we had to use a new injector needle...
I managed to inject it in but had some air in the syringe.

What a nightmare lol!
Later in the evening hubby had a practise with spare syringes etc.and figured out if you turn the syringe pointing upwards before injection and then slowly push the syringe up the air comes out I was in such a panic to get it injected I was frightened of the liquid coming out so just injected it in I had visions of it squirting everywhere! 
Feeling much more positive about tonight though   xxxx

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

tito great news fingers crossed for your egg collection 
stacyemma lol   was feeling a little rubbish today but reading your post gave me such a little chuckle i could just imagine you lol glad u are feeling confident about the next injections now i still hate doing them fiddly horrible things hehe good luck hun 
hi to everybody else hope ur getting along ok we are still waiting for a match but they did say we would be matched and start in june so heres hoping all goes to plan


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- glad it all ended up going ok  they are fiddley! Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Ps stacey- if u do what u did n turn the srynge up, and also flick the top end of it the bubbles come to the top  xx


----------



## staceyemma

That’s great news Tito hooray!  
Going crazy- I think it was just cos we were nervous, my hubby is better with fiddly things so I'll let him sort it tonight…. 
Hi Hoping how are you?  

xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

staceyemma - im sure u will be fine tonight ive done alot of injections over the years and still get nervous now with each one and somehow i manage to bend a few needles a wk just getting the lids off worst part is when i dont realise ive bent them and go ahead and inject then wander why it stings lol can honestly say although i cant wait to start treatment iam not looking forward to the needles , best of luck hun   
hoping hope you are well today


----------



## staceyemma

Its tricky to get the lid off isn't it! Poor hubby cut his finger!
Hope you get a match soon   xxx any idea how long you need to DR for? xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Tito - great news and i may be joining you! This morning I was told my EC would probably be Saturday too! I'm currently waiting to hear back from the hospital re the bloods they took this morning! I may see you there on Saturday!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Jo!!!!  

thanks hoping   xxx I really didnt have a clue to syringe was full of air and I was frightened the liquid was going to come out!

x


----------



## goingcrazy78

staceyemma , im not sure on the dr i think im on long protocall so i think its about 2 weeks if memory serves me right i did ten days last month of down rg to start treatment but there had been a mistake and they had started me b4 id had my councling so we had to stop ive had the counsling now and they rang and said that i would be matched and would start treatment on my june period but i have to ring them with day 1 this month just incase theyve matched me as we may start this month it will be my day one tomoz so im aliitle excited that when i ring they may say oohh yes we are ready lol wishful thinking i know lol


----------



## goingcrazy78

goodluck joanna fingers crossed all goes well for you


----------



## Joanna1981

Change of plan - hospital just called and they want me to go for a few more days! Phew...that's a relief. I'm back for a scan on Saturday with a view to ec monday or tuesday. That seems a bit more like it to me!


----------



## hoping :)

Jo- oooh good luck for ur scan, things are really getting moving for u-woo! Xx

Stacey- yep its fiddley, the flicking thing works well tho then just squeeze the air out  I'm good thanks for asking. Xx

Goingcrazy/tito- hello  xx

1 week tmr til councilling eeeekkkk xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hubby did the menopur injection like a pro tonight no bubbles at all xx 
Hubby has it sorted   xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Hi ladies 
thought id join here as im waiting to be matched then should start june around 15th i think


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- good on ur hubby  xx

Galprincess- ooo so u won't be waiting long, what clinic are u at? Xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies some positive news today finally my horomone levels are down today so wooohooo just shot the trigger shot and its EC on Sunday so wish me luck ladies


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- that's great news! Woo hoo. Good luck for tmr  xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies not so good today EC went well however i only had 6 eggs so not enough to share as needed 8 i cant understand as i had about 30 follicles on scan so decided to donate all guttered but guess it wasnt my time does anyone know how long i need to wait before i can try again


----------



## goingcrazy78

tito , sorry to hear that    what an amazing thing you have done for that couple you are an amazing lady and i hope you get your turn soon    im not 100% but i think you just have to have one period after the bleed you will get shortly , does your clinic offer you another attempt at no cost now ?, i know the clinic iam with dont but most others do , hope your feeling ok and try to keep your chin up x


----------



## Tito

Goingcrazy thank u and yes the clinic gives me that option so my next cycle will be free and i get to keep all the eggs


----------



## goingcrazy78

tito,  hope you are feeling alright and staying positive for your next attempt  fingers crossed yiu dont have to wait too long and i wish you all the luck in the world hun stay strong


----------



## Tito

Thanks going crazy


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- oh hun, that's really lovely of u to donate them all  usually with ivf they like 3 bleeds, but for some reason I think with egg share its only one as going crazy said. Hope ur feeling ok, I was in a lot of pain after my ec xx


----------



## staceyemma

Tito we're all here for you. When my time comes in about 8 days if I was in that situation I would do the same xxx 

You're a lovely lady and I just know you'll have lots of eggs next cycle xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Tito -  
xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks everyone am doing well still bloated but okey got sometime off work till Monday plus i managed to get follow up appointment for this Friday.


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- oh that's fab its so quick- best get planning ur next cycle  xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hi everyone,


We had our councilling session today, which was abit emotional at times! db's bloods and SA done also, now just waiting for his blood results and sa results whilst we fill in our paper work... then we can get matched... eeeeekkkkk xx


----------



## staceyemma

That's great new hoping bet you're excited now  
I'm in for egg collection Monday


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey-wow that has come round quick (to me anyway) good luck... Eeekkkk. How many follies do u have? Xx

Could any1 help with any advice for the pen portrait and good will messages? I get too emotional thinking about it... Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- how did EC go hun? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Ec was ok had 10 eggs so five each.
Only one has fertilised they hope to do transfer tomorrow I have to phone in the morning to see if I still need To go in.
Had the worst night ever. 2 eggs were mature, 2 were immature and 1 was possibly mature-this didn't catch up tho 

I know I am lucky out of the 2 eggs to have one fertilise but I have no faith at all.  

Been crying a lot and can't believe it's all gone wrong. Everything has gone so perfect up until now.

Got to pray and hope that my one little eggie makes it  

X


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey-  I know how disappointing it can be when things don't go to plan, my last cycle was textbook until my embies were slow developers  but all you need is that magic 1 to stay strong, sending u loads of   let us know how u get on hun, I'll be thinking of u xx


----------



## staceyemma

The recipients eggs were all mature


----------



## dingle123

How did you find out about th recipients eggs, Stacey? Did you ask or do they just tell you? How do you feel about the info....

I have everything crossed for transfer....keep positive...lots of love xxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- aww did they tell u that or did u ask? Xx

Karen- if ur still reading how ru getting along? Have u had ur scan? Xx

Dingle- do u have a date to start? Xx


----------



## dingle123

No start date as yet - emailed this morning to find out if they have received the GP letter...smear results are fine.... need that damn letter before we can start sniffing! Xx


----------



## dingle123

Hoping....how long for the blood test results that you are waiting for? Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Dingle- ooo are u sniffing to down reg? I called yday n our bloods are back n his sa, but they won't tell me the results cz we haven't signed anything to say I can call for his results :/ infact I may call now n ask if they can post the results. 

So its just then the paperwork/goodwill message then they will match us! Xx


----------



## hoping :)

stacey-how did it go hun?x


----------



## hoping :)

I sent my forms off on wed after completed the goodwill message, I am glad I waited alittle bit to send them it gave me the time to detach myself from my eggs.

I got a call Fri asking my hair/eye colour for matching, so hopefully we will be getting matched this week-eeeekkkk.

All I have to do now is call on D1 of my period (thnk its around 25th may ish) the one month I haven't noted my dates-typical! 

And we will prob start on my June period... If all goes well xx

Hope everyone is ok, I'd love to hear how everyone else is getting on xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello hoping on the crazy 2ww for me!!!!    

Great news for u xxxxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- when is ur test date?  how u getting along? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Test date is 31st MAy so ages yet!  
Got the odd pain here and there and feelign like af is coming I hope not  

who knows its all crazy!!!!  

Praying on my 3 cell 2 day embie   c'mon baby!!! mummy loves u!!!!!! xx


----------



## Tito

hello ladies sorry took some time out to just relax after everything that happened. DH wanted us to not think of tx for a while and just think of ourselves which was really nice as the whole thing can make u forget everthing else in the world.

It really helped as i think i needed it anyway gosh time has gone by really quickly AF came Friday so am off to the clinic today to pick up the pill which i start today. Will take this for 12 days then my scan is booked for 1 June and gosh am on my way to start its really gone quickly and this time its all going to be for me.Am so excited already


----------



## staceyemma

That has gone quick Tito how exciting!

xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- ru off work hun? I was for my 1st 2ww and I drove myself crazy googling! Altho I fully intend to be off this time too! 31st isn't too far away, everything crossed for u xx

Tito- Ur so right, I've wished away weeks of my life just focusing on tx I have friends with 3yr olds from around the time we started ttc it can be draining, glad uve both had some enjoyable 'couple' time. Not long now woo!xx


----------



## staceyemma

Was off work last week but back at work this week, I know what you mean about the googling thing!!!!  Gogole is evil!!!!


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- at least u have work to keep u from googling for a while! Xx

Had the call we have been matched.... Eeeeeekkkkk xxx


----------



## staceyemma

hooray thats fab news Hoping!!!! woo hoo bet u r soooo excited!!!!  
Imagine how happy ur recipient feels too xxx


----------



## dingle123

hoping :) said:


> Stacey- at least u have work to keep u from googling for a while! Xx
> 
> Had the call we have been matched.... Eeeeeekkkkk xxx


Hooray for being matched!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all! 

Fab news on being matched!!  and Tito glad things are happening again for you hun x 
Stacey  hope your ok! 

I need help!! Decided to write my goodwill letter thingy but don't know where to start! Do I do two? One to recipient and one to the egg (u know what I mean!) and where the heck do I start?! 

Currently led on sun lounger in 26 degree heat - perfect! Last nights first injection went well although i didn't realize how scary it is putting a needle into yourself!x


----------



## hoping :)

Thank u both! Xx

Hjones- I did it on the one form, I wrote to recipient: Congrats etc. And a small paragraph.

I then wrote below what is ment for the egg-lol...  

Hope that helps, I was emotional after counciling so left it a while whilst I detached/dealt with my emotions, then wrote it when I felt stronger! I was fine when I got round to doing it. Good luck with ur jabs, are u DR? Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks hoping that helps a lot x  
Started D/R yesterday - so far so good! Have baseline scan on 6th June  
I haven't had to have counciling as not compulsory at our clinic - it was just said it was available if needed x


----------



## hoping :)

Hjones- good luck with ur jabs, 6th June will soon be here. I wouldn't have opted for councilling, but we had no choice. Although it was ok it made me face the reality, upset me a while, and she did suggest that in our situation it would be suitable to find out if recipients cycLe was sucessfull (as we haven't "announced" our tx) then we know if/ what we have to potentially tell our child etc. Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Me again... Had a call to say we are going on long pc rather than short, bit gutted as short seems so much quicker, but apparently the head-who ever- thinks long is ok now :/ but with long we get to start sooner. D21 - AF should be due this week, so I'll be jabbing away in 3 n half weeks! Xx


----------



## Tito

Stacey congrats on being mated Hjones & Hoping goodluck on the jabs things are starting to happen now ladies had my first pill last night and i have a scan on 1st June


----------



## hoping :)

Tito-  for 1st of June-thats not far away! Xx

Well AF is here, just called the clinic and left a message, need to arrange payment n delivery of drugs n we will start on D21-3 weeks away eeekkk xx


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- not long hun, how u doing? Xx

Stacey- how are u getting on?xx

Hi everyone- there is an ivf petition in the "infertility in the news" section inc anyone wants to sign it- to do with nhs funding xx


----------



## staceyemma

My cycle failed Hoping  
started bleeding on Sunday OTD was tomorrow and af is gettign worse and BFN so definitely over very upset as you canimagine but now just gathering up the strength to move on and decided whats next... TTC naturally for a while I think... xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey  I am sorry hunny. Just take it easy, its a kick in the teeth when this happens, I found planning my next cycle helped take my mind off what had happened-although it was over a year ago I'm now strong enough to try again. Have a little holiday with ur dh if poss, u both deserve it xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hoping  
Im too frightened to egg share agin which is a shame...   xx

Good luck to you xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- its completely normal to feel scared about egg sharing again, if its not right for u next time then go with ur gut feeling hun. Xx


----------



## Tito

ooh Stacey   so sorry love. This tx thing is a really stressful time God be with you 

Hoping thank u am doing well


----------



## missy86

hi im in the middle of my treatment..im now having 2 injections a day..ive had side effects from buserelin such as hot flushes and minor headache's.i went for a scan yesterday and im now on the stimulating injection so side effects should go in a few day (i hope) ive got a provisional date for egg collection 14th june..and i hate waiting! lol 

  good luck to u all 

                  love missy xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Missy- woo, to starting stimms, ur right ur symptoms should disappear! Ooo the 14th isn't far away  xx


----------



## missy86

thank u for ur reply hoping...
wishing u all the luck in the world with ur treatment  
  im so glad i found this site, i dnt really talk to anyone about my treatment and its nice to talk to others that r going through the same thing as me.
ive had a few down days and bad moments where i convinced myself this treatment wont work  
but my partner lifts me back and i get back on track lol..
im donating and very scared if my treatment dont work and the lady i give my eggs to works im not sure how it will effect me,
but one thng i do no i will be very upset. 
a few girls i work with r also pregnant so thats not goin to help one bit..anyway enough about it NOT working i have to stay possitive   
good luck to all u ladies 

  love missy xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Missy- I completly agree its a hard situation if it works for ur receipiant but not u, it will obviously be upsetting. But its a wonderful thing to do, and there is no reason why it shouldn't work for the both of u  positive thinking  

It is a god send to have somewhere to chat where we can understand the ups and downs, so chat away 

I've done all the pg friends  they are now all little babies/toddlers, but I hear all the horrors of birth, mother in laws from hell, and dads not pulling their wait, babies with reflux, colic, temper tantrums, not sleeping in their cots etc. It sounds like hard work! But I can't wait to be able to join in. 

We will be there soon tho! Xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies hope you r enjoying your Bank holiday just wanted to update u on my appointment yesterday. Gosh things are moving quick had my scan and thought it was just one of those things before i knew it i was collecting all my meds took my last pill today and started sniffing today. Start Menpur injection next saturday then i have my scan on the 13th.

Am on cloud nine at the minute as i really didnt realise things would be this quick  

So am now just getting myself ready and praying for the best.


----------



## missy86

TITO...
hi, it does go really quick once u get started..i thought is was going to take such a long time but I'm now on stimms which is the one u take after the menopause one Ur start taking next wk..Ive got a date for egg collection 14th June and so excited   
hope everything goes well for u.. 
sending all the luck in the world  


  love Missy xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Missy n goodluck to u too


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- that's fab news hun  xx


----------



## HJones0809

That's great news Tito!x


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies - how is everyone? Hope your bank holiday weekend has been fabulous!!!

I can now happily report we are officially starting next month *shriek of excitement* - can't believe we had our consultation back in February!!!

We are going to the Canary Islands for a week mid July and are going to start straight after that. Very, very excited xxx


----------



## HJones0809

That's greet news!!   feels like forever waiting doesn't it!! A holiday before will help you relax! What island you going to?

Hoping i cant start stimm tomorrow to check down reg has worked - I've got my first scan tomorrow - first time I've got to flash my toot to them! Can't say I'm doing cartwheels about it   I think your dignity gets left at the clinic door tho isn't it!  

Han xx


----------



## Tito

Dingle wooohooo congrats n enjoy the holiday great plannong


----------



## dingle123

Quick question...when should I cut out the vino/coffee etc for good?


----------



## dingle123

Hjones0809 said:


> That's greet news!!  feels like forever waiting doesn't it!! A holiday before will help you relax! What island you going to?
> 
> Hoping i cant start stimm tomorrow to check down reg has worked - I've got my first scan tomorrow - first time I've got to flash my toot to them! Can't say I'm doing cartwheels about it  I think your dignity gets left at the clinic door tho isn't it!
> 
> Han xx


GL for the scan Hannah


----------



## hoping :)

dingle-caffine yes, if poss. The vino i'd just have the odd glass here and there (same for caffine really) I have decaf tea, and have cut out coffee. OMG wooo hooo, good luck-we had our consultation in Feb too... hopefully starting to dr around 14th june eeekkkk. Oh thats fab u have a hol planned just what u need a lovely relax before starting! xx

Hjones- Oooo what a milestone-good luck hun, let us know how it goes. Yes not that pleasent an experiance but needs must ha, wait for the transfer several people and ur partner whilst ur legs are in stirups, shower cap on, and a nurse fiddling with a tube down there-the joys  lol. xx

tito- how u doing? xx

I am going to call clinic tmr, see if thy have our cheque n what date will it have cleared by... and to see if they can give me a recap of the drugs over the phone. I remember how to inject but just a recap of what, how much and how to mix but by the time the cheque clears and drugs have been delivered I don't think i'll be able to get to the clinic around work. Will have to see what they say-fingers crossed. xx


----------



## missy86

hello ladies...
i had a scan yesterday and I'm happy to say it was my last one    got lots of follicle's over 18mm, last night i had my last injection(trigger injection) 
i go in for EC at 9.30 in the morning SO excited    cant believe its gone so quick, I'm praying it works fingers and toes crossed..
good luck to all u ladies.
  lots of love Missy xxx


----------



## dingle123

missy86 said:


> hello ladies...
> i had a scan yesterday and I'm happy to say it was my last one  got lots of follicle's over 18mm, last night i had my last injection(trigger injection)
> i go in for EC at 9.30 in the morning SO excited  cant believe its gone so quick, I'm praying it works fingers and toes crossed..
> good luck to all u ladies.
> lots of love Missy xxx


Woohoo! GL for ec Missy - fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Missy- Good luck  let us know how u get on  xx


----------



## Tito

Fingers crossed for u Missy


----------



## hoping :)

Missy- how did u get on? Xx

Tito- how u doing? Xx

Dingle- any news on starting? Xx

My drugs are due this afternoon-eeekkk xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just an update had my scan today and bloods linning looking good and tho i cant feel anything yet they r follicles starting the bigger ones were 10 mm.Bad news is because of my reaction last time i have to be back for bloods n scans everyday so back tomorrow,friday n saturday my boss didnt look to please when i informed him this afternoon especially on a day like today when he needed me in the office.

Guess i just have to be selfish and think of me i hate the journey to London but i would rather be safe....


----------



## odineen

Hello all

It's been a while since I've been on here! Trying to read back and catch up on everyone's journeys!

Tito hope your follicles are growing nicely for you and they make you lots of lovely eggs!

At the moment I'm just waiting to be matched haven't been told my protocol yet do just a waiting game for me!

Hope your all keeping well xxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- its a shame they can't use a clinic/hospital closer to u, but Yes u need to be selfish and put ur self 1st hunny! Ur the important one here, work-sod it, we work to live not live to work xx

Odineen- Hello  how long have u been waiting to be matched hun? Xx


----------



## missy86

hi i had my ec yesterday!
i got a call this morning saying only 2 out of 9 fertalized   was expecting more so feel like ive had the wind knocked out of me atm, i no i have to stay positive but finding it hard to do so..
im all booked in for et tomorrow 12.15 having both put back, im a bit sore from ec still and worried that et is goin to be painful!! 
wishing u all the luck in the world and thinking of u all love missy x


----------



## dingle123

Hang in there Missy xx


----------



## hoping :)

Missy- it is abit gutting when the fertilisation hasn't gone aswell as expected BUT u have two fab embies there, and that's all u need hun. Rest up for now, and good luck for tmr  let us know when ur PUPO xx


----------



## odineen

Hi all

Missy they will be 2 sticky ones good luck with et xx

I've been waiting 2weeks now. At ninewells Dundee they seem to do everything by letter. Said they have wrote out to someone who I'd be a good match for. Think I'll call them Monday!

Orla


----------



## hoping :)

Orla- in this day and age they go for the slowest possible route?  typical! Yes defo call them on Monday. They did mine via phone, was 3 days to find a match and for her to accept xx


----------



## Tito

Missy fingers crossed for those two love goodluckxxxx


----------



## odineen

The last 2 times they had it sorted in a day wich I thought was uber fast! But we'll see! 

Orla


----------



## missy86

hi just a Lil update ..
i had my et today 2 top grade 4 cell embryos not sure if that make a difference but made me feel a Lil beta!
well its now a waiting game but Ive got my birthday tomorrow and my Lil girls on the 24th so plenty to keep me occupied.
sending love to u all xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Orla- yep that was quick xx

Missy- congrats on being PUPO  xx

Well I've just done my 1st DR shot this cycle-went ok xx


----------



## hoping :)

Oh Ladies  think this is the end of my egg share journey... Me and DB have had a row and split up, for now I am going to keep jabbing, give us a few days see if anything gets better-but he said he will collect his things on Monday, if he does I'll have to call the clinic and cancel this cycle, gutted for myself and my recipient. The row was over Marraige, been together 5.5 years why wouldn't I be wanting an engagement ring! Xx


----------



## donnaw

Omg! Hope ur ok x wish I could give u a hug hoping xx   xx


----------



## hoping :)

Donna- thank u hun, bit of a wreak today  have my two best friends round this afternoon xx


----------



## HJones0809

Aww hoping I hope your ok love x emotions run high through all this keep doing your injections it'll keep you focused and your DB may just need a bit of a space I'm sure he'll come back    xxxx


----------



## Tito

Hoping i agree with Hannah DB might just need a bit of space    for u that you get back together am one of those pipo that believe in prayer and i know things will be okey for u and your DB be strong and keep jabbing its just a passing phase.And nothing wrong about wanting to get married especially when u r planning for a baby together men r just from another planet love.Thinking of u....


----------



## hoping :)

Thank u both  he came back at 6pm lastnite, he said our r/ship (he is working long hours self employed) is not fantastic, which I agreed to, bcz he works too long/too hard, and doesn't make any effort to have quality time and after so long r/ships need that to keep them working. He agreed to change n make that time. So we will see, he feels stressed with work n took it out on me  xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hoping I'm so pleased that I was right  my hubby is also self employed and I know the stress it causes  I also know how you feel about marriage I waited 3 years and then nagged to get married as it was important to me, he eventually asked me to marry him in 2006 but refused to have the wedding until 2009! it would have been this year if he had his way!!   men can be so awkward sometimes and they certainly don't like being pushed into something! My lovely mother in law has taught me to plant a seed in his head if I want something and he'll come round - nagging just stresses us out and they close their ears!! 
We have date night now at least once a month where we get out and do something together - usually a train ride to Cardiff to sit and watch the bands in the pub and have a catch up then home  I've been known to take my own vodka if we are really poor! lol 
Try not to say too much to friends - they hang on all the bad things!!
Enjoy your making up   take care and stop stressing xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah thanks for sharing hun, we do sound in similar situations, yes I think ur right the more I nag, the further from the idea he goes, I just feel the need to remind (probably nag) that I do want to be engaged and get married, ******** is a kick in the teeth seeing people who been together 5mins getting engaged/pregnant starts to upset me. I am planning a little break with my friend for aug, think I need to do more on my own so I am not relying on him to do things to make me happy. Cz everyday life and ruts start to grate on u don't they? Really appreciate ur advice, need to make us time like u do xx


----------



## HJones0809

It's blood y hard isn't it if someone told me ten yrs ago I wouldn't be married for 6 years and the Ivf wouldn't even start for 9yrs I would have been gone   you'll get there Hun one day and your right get your independence a bit and he may get his head out of his back side and realize what a wonderful lady you are and he won't want to risk losing you  him coming home last night has showed you that - they are stubborn creatures!!!  
Han xx


----------



## Tito

Ohh Hoping am so glad u n dear DB r back n yep Hannah is right love.

Hannah just got the call to say my body is at it again am not going for EC Wednesday probably Thursday as my levels have gone really high between saturday n today so no drugs tonight except the sniffing n back for more tests tomorrow to top it up my boss is stressing me on when this will be over as its busy at work. Like i care i gave him a piece of my mind n told him if anything goes wrong it will be his fault u should  have seen his face n how quick he explained himself.hehe this is for me n am going to be selfish honestly i just need to think of my health he could fire me n replace me tomorrow so this is more important


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Tito!! At least they are keeping a close eye on you - Ive not had bloods taken at all!
Thank you for your lovely message you've really put me at ease x 
I've got to take only 2 vials of menopur and my normal Suprecur at 6.15 (my normal
time) and then the ovitrelle at midnight  hubby is in work tonight so will be doing it alone... I'm
going to find it strange not having to take any tomorrow ..it still hasn't sunk in that I'm only a day away from EC! I have to be at the clinic for 11
Try not to hit your boss   if he p you off too much get your dr to sign you off xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah-  ur so right, hindsight is a wonderful thing and for our men's sake its a good job we didn't know from the start lol! Yes I'm hoping seeing me doing things will make him see that I am not sat round waiting for him! Thanks again, u talk a lot of sense. Eeekk how exciting I have ur trigger jab-good luck hun xx

Tito- Oh hun, I feel for u. Yes ur right, ur number 1-sod work, put ur self 1st, I agree with hannah ask for a dr's note so u don't have to keep explaining, last time my dr signed me off for 3 weeks! Xx


----------



## HJones0809

I'm loving the sound of 3wkd off   I rang in sick today as sat up til 4 sobbing and thought why put myself through work when it won't take my mind off things it'll just give me another reason to countdown the hours   I don't think it went down to well but hey ho!! 
What did your dr sign you off with? I don't want them knowing why I'm really off  xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah wow hooo enjoy the trigger shot hehe.i have actually made dr appointment tomorrow after my bloodsvat lister n hoping i get a good sick chit to just drop off after gosh 3 weeks i will be smiling if i get that but it makes perfect sense


----------



## hoping :)

My dr was going to sign me off with a bad back-lol, bless her. But I'd told work gyne problems-but not what, so that's what she wrote. I do heavy lifting sometimes at my job-I have to carry a wheelchair out of a car, shopping, etc. So maybe mention u have heavy lifting  

Really don't blame anyone not going to work at such an important time. 

Hannah- is ur trigger all done? Xx

Tito- yep my dr was lovely about it all, hope ur gp is too xx


----------



## HJones0809

Morning x 
I rang yesterday and said I wouldn't be in all week I just said if the boss asks say my stomach is playing up again (I suffer with ibs and an over production of acid in my lower part of stomach that spills into my bowel and makes my bowel contract - pain isn't the word!) so I've got that to fall back on - I just hope my boss doesn't ring and pray over the phone last time I was on sick for few weeks I'll feel so guilty!! 

Yep trigger shot done at midnight hubby was in work so had to do it myself  it didn't hurt but I couldn't see the liquid in it so hope I got it all!! 

Be glad when tomorrow is over with I don't like the unknown!! Just hope I can share!
Hannah xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- I'd blag ur gp to write that-if u have a nice GP  I am going my dr's tmr for an unrelated problem but going to mention the tx n see if in a few weeks they could do the same again this tx. Bit annoying not having any set dates at the moment depends how well I respond n where my recipient is upto! Xx


----------



## missy86

hello ladies..Ive been looking over the last posts hope Ur all OK x
i had my ET Friday and embryos were day 2 so they been in my womb for 4 day and boy time is dragging.
Ive brought some pregnancy test (silly idea) i now want to do one   just wish i could see Wat was going on inside me this is the longest wait of my life Lil...Ive got until 27th June before i do a test and its driving me crazy i no u have to stay positive but its so hard evrytime i relaxe and think "hey this might actually work" i then have to bring my self back down by thinking theres a chance it wont, my head is so confused I'm not sure what I'm meant to think..sorry for going on just needed to off load it   

  good luck ladies xx xx


----------



## dingle123

Awe Missy...I am sure what you are feeling is perfectly normal   I too, would be stock piling the tests....and would be tempted. In fact...ladies who wait the full 2ww deserve a bloody medal IMO.

Roll on the 27th - everything tightly crossed for your embies xxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Missy- its completly normal what ur feeling, although that doesn't make it any easier. I know loads of ladies who have tested after 5 days right upto day 14, but personally if I seen a bfn before my test date I'd think it was over when it might not be, just try to find some nice relaxing things to do, have lunch with friends or a gentle walk. I sent myself crazy in my last 2ww on google- if poss avoid that. Thinking of u xx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh missy   try and keep busy like the other say - I know it's easier said than done! I'm one of those people who waits til hubby's asleep in Xmas eve knife open my pressys and then re stick with fresh Sellotape over the slice mark - I can't wait I don't like the unknown!!  
Try and keep sane hun xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies good news is my EC is definately Thursday just watching my watch getting ready to hit the trigger shot.but the best news is i managed to get 3 weeks off work today gp signed me off and my sick chit just says unfit for work for 21 days bedded down at home took it to my Boss who haha had nothing to say now just relaxing with my water bottle while DH pampers me he doesnt want me to lift a finger as he believes it didnt work last time because i kept busy am not complaining at all after all his a good cook n days like these dont always come round


----------



## hoping :)

Tito - Wooo hoo  that is fantastic news loads of pma for EC... And so glad uve got a lovely GP. Work can't argue with a dr's note  xx


----------



## HJones0809

Just poping in to say goodnight! Big day tomorrow! I can't get excited as dreading I'm not going to have enough to share and I can't say I'm looking forward to flashing my toot in the faces of a bunch of strangers!   
Keep everything crossed for me girls!!

Hannah xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah-  good luck hunny, how were ur scans? Did they say u had a number of follies? Will be thinking of u  let us know how it goes! Rest up after EC don't try to do too much u maybe tender. Xx


----------



## HJones0809

I've already been told to keep it in my mind as to what to do if not enough. Both me and my recipient need icsi so need good mature eggs - no pressure!! Can't do anything now other than wait and see what tomorrow will bring 

Thanks for all your good luck messages xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- hope all is well hun xx


----------



## Tito

Hanna all is well i will be having icis aswell so God bless us all will be well


----------



## HJones0809

Hi girls 

Quick update as still off my face  

8 collected so I've donated four of them  

Fingers crossed they get jiggy in the lab now! 

Thanks for all your kind words

Hannah xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- Well done u, loads of  for ur call tmr. Rest up and drink lots of fluids xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies its been a really long day got up at 5am this morning had to be at clinic for 730 then the clinic was running late only got in for EC about 1100 then had acupuncture on my way home so just got home twenty minutes ago.

Anyway to cut the long story short after having only 6 eggies last time i couldnt beliveve my ears when i was told i had 20 today. 20  can u believe that!!!i think i asked again twice just to make sure i was awake n not dreaming.

My worry now is that might be too high n the quality might be rubbish    things will be okey.

Sorry for the copy n paste but am so nackered just needed to share quickly


----------



## HJones0809

I had the call- I've got two!! Putting them both in tomorrow  xx 

Tito as I've said on other thread   you get your own good news in the morning xxx


----------



## Tito

Oh Hannah thats great news goodluck tommorow


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- Wooo Hooo, well done   lots of  for tmr! Will u have them both transfered? Xx

Tito- OH MY! Well done u! Rest up hun, and please drink drink drink til it is keeping u on the toilet peeing! With so many follies surely u'll be at risk of ohss. Xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks hoing am constantly on the loo wish i had a potty lol  am drinking loads n had acupunture after EC to try n help not get ohss not sure if works but it is meant to   i will be fine i have never had a fresh cycle n something at the back of my mind keeps telling me if i had one things would be great fingers crossedxxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- it WILL be great hun, good luck for ur call tmr  can't wait to hear how ur little eggs get on  xx


----------



## HJones0809

Yes hoping I'm having both put back as suggested by the clinic he said having two in will increase my chance of a pregnancy but obviously will be playing devils advocate as could result in twins ... Right now one will be lovely I'm not greedy  

How you feeling Tito? I'm on the peppermint tea paracetamol and hot water bottle - I've slept most of the day I feel like my stomach has been beaten up! 

Roll on 10.30am when fingers crossed I'll have my embies on board!! - I never thought I'd get to say that  xx


----------



## Tito

Goodluck Hannah


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks Tito - it hasn't sunk in yet that today is the day they are being put back - how you feeling? i feel rotten, it wasnt a nice collection for me but they did what they needed to do to get me this far  I just feel like my insides have been beaten up!

Good luck for your call! i'll be popping back in to see how you did, im sure youve done amazing things with 20!  

Hi to everyone sorry for lack of personals but im off to have my two bits of gold returned to me!xxx


----------



## Tito

Thank u ladies n got the call this morning out of the twenty sixteen were mature and today 13 have fertilized  am so happy with that so i have been provisionally booked in for ET on Sunday but if i have 3 or more then will go for blasto on Tuesday am so    for blasto but thankful whatever way things go


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- Wooo hoo that is FAB news, well done  xx

Hannah- ouch! Sorry ur feeling poop, I remember I was very sore last time, its not nice  hopefully u are PUPO by the time u read this  . What do u have planned for the 2 ww? Xx


----------



## HJones0809

That's wonderful Tito!!! See your good turn has resulted in a fabulous chance for you  

Well I am PUPO!!! Two perfect embies but back in (Itsy and bitsy) both had four cells and no fragmentation which they told me was excellent. It was lovely that both hubby and my mum came in to watch the transfer - mum was a blubbering mess!  

I've got nothing but rest and me time planned for the next two weeks I've just got to let nature take its course now - what will be will be x 
More great news is that my recipient had 3 fertilize  

Couldn't be happier right now xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- Wow, that's fab hun. They sound perfect! Congratulations! And fab news for ur recipient! Aww bless ur Mum  xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah thats brilliant for both u n receipient


----------



## Tito

Ladies got that call this morning am over the moon as we r going to BLASTO  am so excited today of the 16 that fertilized 13 were still doing great the embryologists exacts words were "am having trouble which embies to pick as all 13 r looking beautiful grade 1 n 2" 

Oh could this be my time   so now my ET is booked for 12 pm on tuesday i feel so blessed will chat later as no matter how bloated i feel am off to Church to thank my Lord  sorry for copy n paste


----------



## HJones0809

Awww Tito I'm over the moon for you!! That's wonderful news! Rest up hun before Tuesday this WILL be your time xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- Oh my, what great news... EeeKkk! Ur embies sound fab! Wooo hoo! Xx


----------



## missy86

over the moon for u tito   everything sounds great!

well ladies i done 3 pregnancy tests today i no i souldnt of but all 3 had a faint positive line..it cant be wrong can it ??


----------



## hoping :)

Missy- OMG! Woo hoo, what date is ur test date? Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- Good luck today, hope all goes well  let us know how u get on! Xx

Hannah- how u doing hunny?xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Hoping  

I'm doing ok - desperate to test but know its too early! 
I've got a constant funny metal taste in my mouth but chances are its prob the meds!
Hows things with you?xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- Ooo fingers crossed that's a good sign! What is ur test date? I'm ok thank u, still DR-have a scan n blood test on Fri-hopefully move on to stimms! Did u get delayed when jabbing? Just wondering about dates etc but no way can be sure xx


----------



## HJones0809

Otd is 7th July  

They said that EC would be 20th June but it was moved to the wed - I went sick from work from the Monday and chilled out and I'm not back in work til after 2ww my lovely gp has signed me off xx 
Enjoy the rollercoaster that comes with the stimms and scans don't let it worry you too much as come EC things can change  I felt better on the stimms than the down reg  xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah keep of that pg test love not quiet yet

Just wanted to say ladies everything went well had 2 beautiful blasto put on board so i am now officially PUPO wish me luck OTD is next Thursday 5/7/12 i couldnt believeit when they told me that as i thought it would be the following Tuesday.Hey not complaining tho


----------



## Ruby998

Tito- fab news hun! How did u manage to get 2 transferred? My clinic said I can only have 1 : (

xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- glad ur off work . 7th isn't too far away, loads of  ur way! Yes I found stimms made me more "normal" last time. I've had hot flushes loads but thankfully no night sweats so don't feel as rotton this time round. Xx

Tito- woo hoo, congrats on being pupo   that's fab ur date is sooner than u thought. What u got planned? Xx


----------



## Tito

Ruby i was actually encouraged to have 1 DH and i had planned on 2 but when we got there we were told my embies were both grade 1 and had no fragmentation in fact they had not seen such good embies in awhile they told me possibility of both of them splitting to identical twins was possible resulting to 4 babies n disadvantages they scared DH abit as at that point he changed his mind to one being transfered but i stuck to my guts as suppose the one did not stick i did not want to be put in a situation where i regret so at the end it was down to me  Girl power hee 

Hoping thanks am just going to be lazy i am planing on changing my career next year so looking to do a second degree in Midwifery just starting the UCAS application so the 2ww will give me time to start the 4000 word essay you write for application hopefully


----------



## Ruby998

So can they not refuse to let u have 2? Well done for sticking to your guns! Twins would be great I think, I would rather have twins then the possibility of a BFN. You should feel very positive, I'm excited for you next Thursday!! xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Ruby n goodluck to u too.I learnt from my first cycle is they will always advise on 1 i had 1 first time n always wondered if i had 2 would it have worked the law says if u r below 40 in UK u can have 2


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks Tito, I will argue my case. Dh will crumble like yours though ha ha xx


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- that sounds like a good distraction for ur 2ww  well done for sticking to ur guns. I was advised 2 due to poor quality but only had 1 now like u I regret that  xx


----------



## Tito

Hoping be positive love that 1 could sooo sticky love


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- Sorry, I ment my 1st treatment, this time I want 2   xx


----------



## Tito

Oops   stick to your guns love


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Girlies!!

Ruby my clinic advised me to have one put back as like Tito both were Grade 1 with no fragmentation but were happy to return both after we read about risks of mulitple births etc and signed a form. xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hi all, just thought I'd let u know I am DR and can start stimms tonight  xx

Hannah- how ru? Xx

Tito- how ru? Xx


----------



## Tito

Hoping thats fantastic news love.

Afm not too bad had a lousy day yesterday but am fine this morning just worying now that i dont seem to have any symtoms like other pipo no sore (.)(.) or anything like that


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- aww the 2ww is enough to drive us all crazy... Loads of  ur way, u have 2 fab blasts onboard   are u keeping urself busy? Xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Ruby not really it doesnt help that am home all day as DH is at work i have been googling,sleeping and just stressing myself am so bored  i tried to take a walk today but just got to the door dont know if its a good thing but each time i stand its like my tummy is being pulled down so ended up staying


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- arrh I remember the feeling, u need some good books to take ur mind away from tx for a while, or lunch with friends. Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi both  

Hoping that's great news about starting stimms! Hope it didn't hurt too much x 

Ah Tito! If only you lived closer we could go crazy together  
I went to the cinema today to see Rock of ages it was great!! I've been trying to symptom check but hasnt got me anywhere! I hate secrets and surprises and this driving me mad!  
I've watched so much tv and read some books, I was thinking of going back to work Monday but if anything happened dare I say AF arrives I'd rather be at home so another long week ahead!!x


----------



## Tito

I know Ruby problem is everyone seems so busy at the minute n i havent told anyone about the tx this time so its kind of hard to make unexpected plans good thing is the weekends here n DH has promised to take me out.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Hi girls!
I am on the begging-just started yesterday.
I have such long way ahead of me and I'd love to read your stories and learn from you.
Maybe even ask questions?... 
Right know we have to wait for my test results and do DH. Have you done DH test through GP?


----------



## dingle123

hoping :) said:


> Hi all, just thought I'd let u know I am DR and can start stimms tonight  xx
> 
> Hannah- how ru? Xx
> 
> Tito- how ru? Xx


Hoping - congrats on starting tonight - how do you feel? Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- arrh I see how that's hard for u. I just pretended I'd booked holidays  hope u have a lovely weekend, stock up on dvd's, magazines and books ready for next week xx

Tryimgsecondtime- my DB had his tests at the clinic, but dr's should do basic bloods if that's what he needs. Ask away xx


----------



## hoping :)

Dingle- thank u. It feels good to be able to start the next stage, I've been busy this eve with my beauty business, its the races tmr  so just about to do my jab-this eve is the whole reason my dr has had to be so late lol. Where u upto hun? Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

missy86 said:


> faint positive line..it cant be wrong can it ??


in fact is early but in my opinion it's mean that you are pregnant! congratulations!  
the best is to do beta HSG !


----------



## tryingsecondtime

hoping :) said:


> Tryimgsecondtime- my DB had his tests at the clinic, but dr's should do basic bloods if that's what he needs. Ask away xx


thank you xxx he needs to do chromosomes, HIV, Hepatitis B and C
and time is an important matter
do you remember how long it took to get results back?


----------



## dingle123

hoping :) said:


> Dingle- thank u. It feels good to be able to start the next stage, I've been busy this eve with my beauty business, its the races tmr  so just about to do my jab-this eve is the whole reason my dr has had to be so late lol. Where u upto hun? Xx


How many times will you jab per day? *clueless* - haha - a beauty business will be a good distraction for you on the 2ww!!!

I am waiting patiently for AF and start on the pill on day 2.

Hoping...really 'hope' this is your time! Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Trying- db's bloods at the clinic were same day, my chromosone/kayrotype  (spelling  ) was 6 weeks thru the clinic xx

Dingle- as of tonight I am jabbing twice a day (one after the other) the stimms is abit more fiddly as u have to mix them. aww thank u lovely, I 'hope' so too  Ooo do u know when AF is due?  not long now hun eeeekkk are u excited? xx


----------



## HJones0809

tryingsecondtime said:


> hoping :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tryimgsecondtime- my DB had his tests at the clinic, but dr's should do basic bloods if that's what he needs. Ask away xx
> 
> 
> 
> thank you xxx he needs to do chromosomes, HIV, Hepatitis B and C
> and time is an important matter
> do you remember how long it took to get results back?
Click to expand...

Hiya x our GP did these bloods for my hubby and they only take a few days to come back - they did the repeat ones for him as well as he had pesa (surgical sperm retrieval ) he had to have bloods done 12 wks apart from each other - I hope that makes sense!!x
Hannah x


----------



## HJones0809

That really didn't make sense!! He had the bloods done at the drs - all fine. Our clinic like them repeated after 12 weeks - again all fine! 
It saved us a lot of time and money by seeing our lovely GP x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*Hjones*
that's fab news!
with no doubts - I'll ask GP!
keep fingers crossed


----------



## Tito

Ladies morning i have a confession to make dh left very early this morning to queque for wimbledon i got so bored and decied i would do just one sneaky test with my cb stick.Problem is its only 4dp5dt and my OTD is not until Thursday but the test says Pregnant 1-2 weeks could this be really happening i really don't want to be getting so excited at this point but am   it is never had a BFP in my life n gosh could this be real...help why did i do it no am driving myself mad....


----------



## Ruby998

Tito- fab news hun!!! Congratulations! xxxxxx


----------



## Tito

Ruby could the trigger shot still be in my system its been 11 days i took it


----------



## Ruby998

No idea Tito- tam is best to ask, she knows everything! Ha. But I would bet no its a BFP cos it's a real BFP!!! xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Ruby998 said:


> No idea Tito- tam is best to ask, she knows everything! Ha. But I would bet no its a BFP cos it's a real BFP!!! xxxx


Pmsl!!

Tito I replied on the other thread bout the 10 day thing - question now is do u tell hubby or say nothing!! I daren't test (my trigger was mon 18th June) cos I promised hubby I wouldn't and I would t be able not to tell him!
Aww Tito I'm soooo happy for you xxxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*Tito*
I left you info on 'lister'

xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- OMG woo hoo, I think the trigger should be out of ur system after 10 days (I'm sure its only there 3-4days) if I was u I'd keep testing on a daily basis-but I think it is for real  xx


----------



## Tito

Oh ladies thank u am so hoping its real.Am not going to tell DH he sometimes says things just upset me without thinking n these days it might be me simple things his been saying make me tearful n he has now learnt to be mute n keep his opinions to himself,poor him. But that upsets me more so this one is our little secret ladies..

Hoping am going to be a bit stronger n try n wait till Tuesday just ordered a early first response hpt on ebay which better arrive on monday just to see if another test makes a difference


----------



## HJones0809

I've just bought a first response.... Question is would it be too soon - EC was wed 20th and ET 22nd .... Otd is next sat (16 days!!)x


----------



## Tito

Hannah take advise fromme dont i now regret as not sure if trigger shot is still in my system i was in a much better place before i tested so stay away


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- from what I've read on here people testing after 10 days usually get a result, but that just depends on when ur embie/s implanted if its a late implanter then it could give a false - then again I've cycled with people who have tested from d5 and got a faint + just do what u feel is right-if it was a natural cycle u'd test 14 days from ovulation so really that is 14 days from EC. Good luck xx


----------



## cocobella

Hi,
I hope nobody minds if I jump on this thread. I have just been accepted to egg share at the Lister and am wating for a match. They only started matching me on Friday but of course already the waiting feels like forever. Hopefully won't take too long   just really want to get started now which is a feeling I know you are all familiar with! 
Have been reading on here for a few weeks and great to read about so many success stories. Also good to know there are people who are going through the same feelings, worries etc.


----------



## HJones0809

Hi cocobella! Lovely to meet you  

Great news that your waiting to egg share fingers crossed it won't be long before you get started! Feel free to ask us any questions the girls on here are all fab!!

Hannah x


----------



## Tito

Cocobella welcome to our lovely family


----------



## cocobella

Thanks for the welcomes. I am sure I will have lots of questions as the weeks go on....


----------



## hoping :)

Cocobella- Hello  fingers crossed u won't be waiting much longer to be matched! What clinic are u going to? Xx

I always think when we are/have been matched what it must feel like for our recipients-how long have they been waiting for a call? Is it put of the blue? We kind of know what's happening, they could have been on the list for a while xx


----------



## cocobella

Hi Hoping  
I am at the Lister. They have been great so far and everything has happened quite quickly, just keen to get on. Not sure it will feel totally real until I know I have got a match.
I know exactly what you mean about the recipients, was thinking the same thing. I guess they just have to wait for a call. They might get updates on possible matches in advance, or maybe not.  
I always wonder how they decide if they want to share with a donor or not based on the few details they do get to decide from. Obviously thinking about that stage of it a lot at this stage....
Hope your treatment is going well so far.x


----------



## hoping :)

Cocobella- Glad everything is moving quickly for u  ooo I didn't even know they would get told things about us  but I suppose they probably do! Its my 2nd tx so I am not as excited as last time, just plodding along really, but its flying by to be honest. I am keeping busy! Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Cocobella are you donating or receiving donor eggs??xx


----------



## cocobella

Hi Hjones,
I am donating. Really excited but worried about being matched now. Know it is silly as they said there will be no problem but just seems to be one worry after another and haven't even started treatment yet!  Hope you are coping ok waiting for your test date.x


----------



## HJones0809

Try not to worry about the matching if your a 6ft 4 red head you may have to wait a bit longer than a standard mid brown hair 5ft 2 gal!!  

It's easier said than done but try not to worry - says me who hounded the clinic with emails lol!! My first match didn't work out as recipient didn't have a period it just meant I
had to stay on the pill a bit longer, once I started in the injections the time flew! This 2ww is crazy!!  Next Saturday can't come soon enough


----------



## cocobella

You are right. I am not that much out of the ordinary so shouldn't be too hard to find a match.
Thanks. It definitely helps to have people on here who have been through/are going through it all. I bet the 2ww must be. Hope your week goes really quick!


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- How ru? Have u re-tested? Xx

Hannah- any plans to keep u occupied this week? Xx

Cocobella- hope u hear from ur clinic this week xx


----------



## Tito

Hoping no i havent but will do tomorrow my back has been killing me today couldnt sleep last night the only good thing so far is AF hasnt arrived as it should have been here fx crossed it doesnt come how r u


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- lots of  for tmr I've got a good feeling after that test  I'm ok thank u, on day 4 stimms, so 4th jab is tonight. I have my scan on Friday and again on Monday so will know more then. Xx


----------



## cocobella

Good luck for tomorrow Tito 
No news here, although they did say it might be a week or two so have to be patient


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me joining the chat? I've been TTC for 5 years. Have had lots of tests done and the cause of no success is unknown. Am egg sharing at CRGW, with egg collection planned for the last week of August.


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies and welcome hereishoping


----------



## donnaw

Oh ladies I'm feeling so impatient my recipient still hasn't had her period and I feel at a total stand still!

We were making such progress now I feel completely stuck- its been a month since we were matched, surely she should have a period by now?

Sorry for the rant just feeling v fed up and I know u all have fab advice every time I need it  

Is anyone else in the same boat that can throw me some timescales or at least make me believe I'm not being a cow and wanting everything like yesterday LOL x

I've emailed clinc and they have said nothing to worry about just a waiting game but I'm driving myself mad xx

Pls help     xx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Donna the same thing happened to me I ended up being matched with someone else so had an extra few weeks on the dreaded pill! Have you asked if they can freeze your donation?! Hope your not kept waiting much longer x


----------



## hoping :)

Hereshoping- Hello, and welcome  what protocal are u on? Have u started jabbing yet? Xx

Donna- arrrh hun, are u on the pill or is it all waiting for her period? I wonder if she isn't regular or has long cycles? Fingers crossed ur not waiting too long now xx

Hannah- how u doing? Xx

Cocobella- lots of  u hear soon xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah-  hopefully Sat will come quickly for u. I've started reading 50 shades of grey, but trying to save it and book number 2 for the 2 ww  xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- Lol, I've got a busy few days so think it will be friday before I can get stuck into the book  u got any plans this week? Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- that sounds abit like my last 2ww but I didn't have anybooks! As much as I think I can't be bothered with work being off when everyone is working isn't fun either. I am on day 5 of stimms (5th jab tonight) I have a scan Friday to see how I am doing, and a scan hopefully on monday poss EC around next wed xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,
I'm new to this and a few people asked me questions so I hope I'm answering them all here. I can't remember all your names yet so I'll jsut reply altogether!!!
When my bloods came back all ok at CRGW I went in for the planning appt and was shown how to give myself the injections and given the suprecur along with 6 months supply of the pill. I was unhappy at having to wait this long and sent an email to the clinic saying i wanted to undergo my own cycle and not egg share as I didn't want to wait 6 months. They had found me a recipient but she was waiting for her period (I bet she was so desperate  for it to come that it didn't for ages). I started taking the pill and was told i'd be on it for two months and am starting the first lot of injections July 28th  with egg collection planned for bank hol week in August. How did you all get on with the injections? I think i might have to have my hubby to do them for me!! Also how did you all feel after each stage? Work know i'm going through it but there's been no agreement for any time off.....will i feel ill? if so how long does it last? Sorry for all the questions but it's a minefield when you start.
Good luck to all who are waiting for that positive result


----------



## Tito

Howz everyone doing today i teted again today n still a strong BFP   Its stays the same on Thursday am off to acupunture so will ctch up later....


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Hjones

Thank you so much for getting back to me. It's great to hear other peoples experiences who have gone through what you're about to go through. I'll keep everything crossed for you. I think work will be ok with me leaving for the scans etc but think i'm going to book some lave around EC and ET. How did you feel after these? I've suffered from painful periods all my life so am hoping EC will be no worse than this but perhaps i'm being optimistic. Do either of them hurt? Fingers crossed it'll all be worth it in the end.


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- a lot less stressed/excited as I was SO keen to get started last time (my 1st tx) this time, I have been abit too scared to get excited, so just plodding along taking each day as it comes, I have also kept really busy so think that has helped the days pass! I know that feeling, I wanted a window in to my tumi to see what's going on  lots of  ur way, let's hope these next few days pass uneventfully. So was ur EC 2 weeks ago tmr? Xx

Hereshoping- DR usually lasts for approx 2 weeks, side effects can be like the menopause-hot flushes, nightsweats, headaches-just drink plenty of fluids, and cut the caffine (that its self brings headaches the 1st few days) so prob best to try that before u start to DR. I found my 1st jabs fine, the needles are quite slim, I can honestly say I didn't feel the 1st few. I alternated sides of my tum to jab, but after a while it can become abit sensitive everywhere. But its fine. Stimms are abit more fiddly and as u still carry on with the DR jab aswell it can be abit hard doing both. But with stimms I've still had a few hot flushes, and now slight twinges in my ovaries, but in all honesty its not that bad. Stimms usually last for 9-10 days (approx depending on how ur responding) with 2 scans in that time, then ur last jab is 36 hours before EC. EC on my 1st tx- I was "awake" but don't recall a thing, to me I was asleep lol! I was really tender after-for a few days-so I am taking time off work from then, I am doing my beauty business that evening and the 2 after  but I need to see my customers before I get to ET cz I fully intend on being off for about a week and a half, not because u have to, just because I don't want to look back n think I wish I'd stayed off. Its just unfortunate that no dates are set in stone, so it can be hard with work etc. After EC u must keep drinking loads to help ward off any possible ohss. Xx

Tito- Wow, that's great hunny, have a nice relax at accu xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hereshoping- EC doesn't hurt everyone, but it did hurt me. It is worse than period pains, I intend to sleep til my evening appointments, but u can take paracetamol. ET didn't hurt, was just abit uncomfortable, trying to sit with a full bladder with ur legs in stirups, with people in the room lol... Xx


----------



## HJones0809

My EC wasn't the greatest experience of my life but I got through it (I think nerves and embarrassment and the uncertainty about if your going to have enough eggs to share doesn't help either) I felt battered for about a week afterwards ... I think ill always remember my EC! Like hoping said tho we are all different!!
ET was beautiful  Eva cassidy fields of gold was playing (funny how I rem that!) and when they were transferred I had to lay there for a bit that's the first time I cried I was so happy we got that far it was even more special that my husband and my mum were allowed to come in and watch the transfer  

Hoping my EC was fri 22nd - CRGW give you a 16 day wait! How kind of them  xx


----------



## HJones0809

Sorry hoping totally typed that wrong! Yes my EC was two weeks ago tomorrow! ET twos ago this Friday  x


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- I remember my ET song- only it wasn't a happy1, it was adeles "someone like u" but my embies were slow developers and I was expecting (after abit of research) an 8 cell embie, but instead we had 4 cell and 5 cell with fragmentation so I was already in tears, that song pushed me over the edge- DB was in with me aswell. Oh how charming to give u 16 days to test date  2 weeks drags, let alone another 2 days! Xx


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks all for getting back to me with your experiences. EC is planned for bank hol week in August - I guess they plan the exact date closer to the time depending on how things are going. I am intending to book that week and the week after off work so hopefully i'll feel ok to go back after that. By the time this all comes around for me hopefully you'll all be relaxed and just enjoying being pregnant. I can't wait to be there


----------



## HJones0809

Good Morning!!! Good Morning!! (sang in cheery voice!) it may be raining but I have a huge smile on my face!!

Ive been a naughty girl and tested!!!!

  

I did two tests just to be sure


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah Woo Hoo that is great news congratulations!  xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah wow hooo u naughty girl you know  (Tam) is away today on ec hmmmm really happy for u love am pretty sure its accurate love


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Hannah
I knew it is gonna be BFP for you!


----------



## hereishoping

HJones - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!    That's fantastic news!!! Try to relax and enjoy it now.........you're going to be a mummy!!!!


----------



## cocobella

That is great news Hjones! How exciting!
Tito, great news for you too  
Things seem to be moving very quickly here. Got a call yesterday to say I had been matched then went to pick up sprays this morning. Started sniffing already. They said I could start on day 1 of AF which luckily happened to be today. Kind of thought I would have a few weeks on the pill first but glad to be getting on with it. Has anyone got any advice for what I should be doing. I do a lot of swimming and thinking I might need to go easy on that for a while, especially once the injections start? Should I be eating/avoiding certain things? Am already eating healthily with the odd treat thrown in. No alcohol and caffeine for the last month and been taking folic acid. Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## hoping :)

Cocobella- what protocol are u on? I take pregnacare conception vit every other day, and folic acid the other... Just drink loads of fluids through out treatment, with DR u need it to prevent headaches, and with stimms/EC u need it to help ward off ohss-although u will constantly be peeing  since I've started stimms I've started eating 5 brazil nuts a day xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey hoping how are you? Just checkin in on you xxxx


----------



## cocobella

Thanks hoping  
I am on long protocol although looking at the dates it doesn't seem very long


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey-  aww Thank u, I am just stimming at the moment, 1st stimm scan on friday, 2nd on Monday hopeful EC next week. How ru hun? Are u going again? Xx

Cocobella- no its not too long, approx 14 days DR, 8-10 day stimms, 1 drug free day then EC, Short pc u start straight on stimms so I'd imagine that would fly by! Xx
.


----------



## Tito

Ladies ladies its official    i did the offical test this morning cb hpt says pregnant 2-3 weeks but why am i now worried hoping everything is well and not an ectopic pregnancy..  i guess they is always something to be worried about.


----------



## cocobella

Yay, great news! 
I know what you mean about worrying, but try not to and enjoy it.


----------



## Tito

Thanks Cocabella


----------



## hoping :)

Tito- that's great hunny. Well done! Made up for u xx


----------



## HJones0809

Tito congratulations!! So happy for you xx 

Be back on soon for personals  xx


----------



## hoping :)

Update: 1st scan went well 15 follies of a good size and some smaller ones, rescan tmr... Then will know EC date  left me in a pickle with work as nurse said I'd have a scan fri, and again mon and then I'd prob ec 11th now its going to be sooner so unfortunatly I am going to haVe to work after EC  fingers crossed they keep me "growing" til wed or earliest tues  xx


----------



## cocobella

That is great news about the follies  A pain you have to work after egg collection. Is it easy to take sick days where you work? Just out of interest what have you said to them at work. I am a teacher and thought the timing might work out so that it would all be in the summer holidys. Has all been much quicker which is great but now struggling with what to say about scan appointments. The next one will be ok to see if the sniffing has worked as I have got a date for it, but when the injections start it is a bit more see how it goes and scans when needed I have gathered. Only got 2 weeks left at schol but worked out there could be 3 more scans to go before then. Eeek. Don't want to tell them my business but really can't think of anything to say!


----------



## hoping :)

Cocobella- gyne issues is what I've told work, unfortunatly my employers are female so ask questions  if it was a man u wouldn't get quizzed they'd be too embarassed! Usually phoning in sick is ok just we have so few people in work over the next 3 weeks its really leaving them in the poop. My 2 weeks I've got off "sick" were a nightmare for my boss but I've got them even tho its bad timing. Fingers crossed for tmrs scan that they keep me stimming a day or two longer. Not even sure I can drive to/from work after ec as I'll have been sedated for ec arrrrhhh! Ooo so do u have a scan booked? I've managed to get 8am scans so doesn't interfer with work, but that depends on how far away ur clinic is... Xx


----------



## cocobella

Yes, female emplyers here too. Also a place where everyone likes to know what is going on with everyone else so hard to avoid questions! You are right about what it would be like if it was men we were dealing with  
The person I need to tell has just gone home so put it all in an email and just said I need to go for one appointment next week and then two more after that but will find out exactly when next week. Hopfully won't have too many questions but if they do ask am going to use your reason and hope that is enough! Think the main problem is not knowing exactly when they will be as it depends on how you respond. Oh well, can't worry about it too much! As it is the end of term I don't think anyone is goiong to be too upset at me taking a few hours off here and there. That is great your clinic do 8am. Earliest appointment I can get is 9am and have to travel into central London from SW London so takes a while. WIll spend longer on the tube than there I think.
yes, got first scan next wednesday to see if the DR has worked. Keep thinking it won't as I started it on CD1 but they assured me it works just the same as if you start on CD 21....
Fingers crossed for you. I thought it was home to rest after EC especially on the actual day. You might be feeling a bit rubbish and sure the last thing you will feel like is work. Pretty sure driving is. Poor you, hopefully it will all work out ok but can you change your days off if it comes to it?


----------



## hoping :)

Cocobella- yep I know that feeling, where they don't feel like they are prying  arrh yes if u have to travel makes things a lot harder and yes ur right the travel can be longer than ur appointment. And the way I see it gyne issues/gyne procedure isn't all fibs-it is in that region  Ooo that's good ur scan is on wed, yeh all clinics have different preferances and it may fit u in with ur recipient better starting on D1 which will hopefully mean u won't be delayed at any point  xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all,

I maybe jumping the gun here but want to be prepared if we get accepted for egg sharing, how often do you have to go to clinic during whole treatment? (once we have been accepted and matched) We have our first consultation at Lister in couple of weeks but we live about 5 hours away, so was thinking if we needed to visit clinic often during then we would stay near for the whole time, about 10 days? I'm not to sure even if this would be long enough, don't really understand all terminology ive been reading about drugs and scans, getting myself more confused! 

Any advice greatful. X


----------



## hoping :)

Hi Sarah, once uve had ur tests, 1st consultation, counciling and done all the paperwork u'll be matched.

If u haven't had treatment before u will need a drug demo once ur drugs have been delivered. After that ur good to go when ur clinic advises.

I DR (down regulated) for 14 days then I had a scan, I was given the ok for the next step-stimms, 8 days later I had another scan (today) I have to go back again tomorrow for a rescan-then think my next trip will be for EC and then 3 days later for ET. This is long protocol.

Short protocal is usually start straight on stimms for around 8-10 days (they may need to scan u earlier ie day 5) then EC and ET.

Hope thet gives u abit of an idea on time scales. Unfortunatly u just don't know for sure as it all depends on how u respond. Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Sarah

I had my first app last week and they did tests and scan at the same day.
Whatever is missing you can do it at home (through GP) and fax them results.
Then you need to wait for all results (4-6 weeks).
I am not sure what supposed to happen later on. I think that once my results are in the Consultant hands he will book another appointment to discus the matter. Next step is a PILL scan probably on first or second day of your cycle and after matching you will have to come every second or third day.
Anyway-ask your consultant and he will explain you everything in detail. As more as you gonna ask as more you will know.
Good luck!


----------



## hoping :)

EC is booked for tuesday- we will get a call today with the time! Xx


----------



## cocobella

How exciting! Not long to go now.  The days seem to be going very slowly here! Know I shouldn't be wishing time away but all this does kind of put everything else on hold.x


----------



## HJones0809

Hoping that's great!! rest up this weekend x


----------



## dingle123

hoping :) said:


> EC is booked for tuesday- we will get a call today with the time! Xx


Oooh exciting! GL for Tuesday Hoping! Xx


----------



## Tito

Nearly there hoping


----------



## hoping :)

Thank u all  8.30 am I have to be there tues for ec about 9.30! Xx

Hjones/tito- how long was ur ec? I don't remember my last one being at the clinic too long- I am there around 4-4.30 hours nurse said today xx


----------



## HJones0809

I was only at the clinic about 2 hrs but EC was bout 40 mins  xx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah- thanks, yes I'd have thought that sounds about right! Xx


----------



## kk2010

Hi hoping. Im also in for ec Tuesday am. Will b good to c how we both got on and how many eggs we get for our recipients. How u feeling? Xx


----------



## hoping :)

KK- Ooo ru? Good luck  ur last jabs today aswell then! Let me know how u get on... I am just prepairing my house so I won't have anything to do on tues lol! Xx


----------



## kk2010

Haha me too. Sorting work out as Im self employed. Yeah trigger at 9pm. Can't wait for no injections tomorrow. Are we lookin at any side effects of the trigger? Upto now I've been ok throughout...touch wood! Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- I don't remember any side effects from the trigger but that's when we need to really up our fluid in take. Was u on long or short pc? I was on long and I had hot flushes and I now have sore ovaries, how did u follie scans go? Xx


----------



## kk2010

Im on long pc. This is my 1st go at ivf. My scans went fine. My lining at my last scan was 11.2 on day 10 of stims. I have stayed on same dose of stims throughout too. I too had hot flushes which weren't too bad but they've gone now. How were ur scans? Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- my scans went well, I had 15 big ish follies and some smaller ones on day 8, and I think around 18 on day 10 scan. Ranging from 19mm-to 10mm-so some of those may be the right size for ec some might be abit too small-who knows


----------



## kk2010

Yeah i have few small ones too. I don't know numbers tho. Just looking forward to it all being over and c what eggs they manage to retrieve.Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- good luck for ur last jab  hope all goes well and u enjoy ur drug free day... Mine is 9.30pm and a pen (1st time using an injector pen) so that will be new to me! Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Cocobella- hope u get the ok tomorrow from work for ur scan on wed, and they don't ask too many questions. I'd maybe say u have a gyne appt to discuss some issues, then if u need time off again-say they have asked u to come back for a scan. (Not all lies ) xx


----------



## kk2010

Hoping I've been using pens all thru stimming. Much better! Goodluck with yours too. Will b strange tomorrow won't it. Xx


----------



## cocobella

Thanks hoping, that is exactly what I am going to say. Makes more sense than the rubbish I was going to give them   Hope you got your house in order and are feeling ready! Must be exciting. x


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- yes I will feel like I've forgot something all night haha. Glad to soon have no nasty bruises and drawing blood trying to find abit of skin that doesn't hurt! Not long now  xx

Cocobella- yes I've found gyne has gone down ok with work my last 2ww I was "sick" as I had "cysts" removed  naughty really shouldn't say I have something I don't but just really don't think its any of there business and if I have a sick note I don't feel they should ask-but of course they do! Good luck with it all xx


----------



## kk2010

Hi hoping. How did trigger go? All ok here. Feel abit rough this mornin tho. Have a lovely drug free day Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- glad urs went well, mine did too... Yes we should enjoy no more needles now  what time do u have to be at the clinic tmr? Xx


----------



## kk2010

8.30am for 9am theatre. Im at nottingham hospital. What about u? Xx


----------



## hoping :)

I have to be there for 8.30 aswell but 9.30 for EC I am at Care in manchester. Good luck  xx


----------



## kk2010

U 2. Let me know how u get on xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi everyone long time no speak wow this thread is still moving fast ive not been on for a while as i was taken poorly and went into acute renal faliure due to dehydration after contracting gastro off my baby niece GOOD NEWS now im fighting fit again and ready for treatment YAY   i now have a match and start buserlin on the 21st cant wait im going to be on gonal f 300 this time never used it before , last time i was on puregon 300 not sure if theres any difference or if theres a reason i know on the puregon i produced lots of folicals but only 7 mature eggs , anyone have any idea if there is a difference between the two


----------



## hoping :)

Goingcrazy-Oh my! U haven't half been thru it  glad ur better and ready to go  I have never been on either drugs so I can't tell u, I've been on menopor (I think that's how its spelt ) both times. Wow 21st isn't far away! Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck hoping and KK for tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## Tito

Hoping n KK goodluck ladies


----------



## goingcrazy78

thanks hoping yes its been a little rough lol goodluck tomoz and hi to everyone else  tito hi hun andmassive congratulations   best of luck to everyone else sending lots of positive thoughts to u all   excitement is kicking in now for the 21st yay.  can i ask have any of u taken green tea supplements and eaten avacado ive heard they help with fertilty and embreyo development so was thinking of giving it a try


----------



## Louisefs

Hello can I jump on?..................... I have had one IVF and have a little girl born April 2011. We want another but IVF is so expensive!!  I am thinking egg share at CARE or NURTURE in Nottingham? Does anyone have any advise Has anyone had an egg share that has worked??  
Good luck to everyone having treatment at the moment xxx
Thanks Louise xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hannah and tito- Thank u both xx

Kk good luck  xx

Goingcrazy- thanks, no not tried them, I thought green tea wasn't recommened for tx? I could be wrong cz I don't know why it isn't recommended xx


----------



## hoping :)

Louise- I am at care manchester they have been great so far, but from what I've read they aren't the cheapest option. I thought all egg share costs were the same-but they aren't. Good luck xx


----------



## Louisefs

Thank you Hoping hope your treatment goes well ! Hang in their they are worth the wait xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hoping , evidence suggests green tea increases sperm quality and quantity in males and increases healthy embreyos and good blood flow etc in females but if drank it does contain a small amount of caffine and if in large amounts can stop the absorbation of folic acid but that apparantly is avoided if you take it in tablet form think ill give my clinic a ring and ask them im sure they will appriate my daft questions lol   but if it helps ill give it a shot cant drink it mind you its pretty yuckie lol x

louisefs this is my first egg share i think sucsess rates are the same as a fresh ivf cycle each clinic differs on price and criteria im with liverpool not the cheapest and if i dont produce enough eggs i have an option to keep them and pay full treatment or donate them all some clinics offer another treatment free if u dont produce enough eggs liverpool do not offer that so if that happens i will donate all and its game over for us but if it helps someone else achieve there dreams it will be worth it   have a good look around at different clinic and weigh up all the pros n cons good luck x


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- how has ur EC gone? Xx

I am back, I got 9 eggs, 4 for me, 5 for recipient. Db's sample wasn't good enough to do IMSI  which I am gutted about! Now to just wait for the call tmr! I am going to bed now, so sorry for the lack of personals xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping- wishing you all the best of luck with your eggs sweetheart thinkin of u xxxx  

Rest up xxx


----------



## kk2010

Hi hoping. Hope ur doin ok. Well i didn't get good news really as i didn't produce enough eggs to eggshare....feel so bad for the recipient. But i got 7 eggs. Same as u hoping Im too waiting for the phonecall tomorrow and fingers crossed i need 3 or more to have fertilized to go to blasto. Its my clinics policy that if i only get 7 eggs then i keep them all and trust that happen to me! Other than that Im feeling ok other than gutted i didn't get loads of eggs as predicted. Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- my clinic has the same procedure. Lots of  for the call tmr! Let us know how u get on  its a shame u didn't get more for ur recipient but good news u have some fab eggs xx

l


----------



## tryingsecondtime

kk2010

I'm sorry that you have only 7 eggs.
If you cannot egg share means that you will keep all for yourself and will have to pay as for normal ivf?
I think different clinic might have different rules


----------



## kk2010

Hi, we still continue treatment free of charge which is brill. Im just sorry i let my recipient down x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

that's good for you.
some clinic charge egg sharer in that situation normal price (if the egg sharer wish to keep all egg)


----------



## SarahScrafton

kk2010 said:


> Hi, we still continue treatment free of charge which is brill. Im just sorry i let my recipient down x


Hi , what clinic are you with?


----------



## kk2010

Hiya. Well out of 7 eggs 4 fertilised and the other 3 were immature. So were going to hopefully get to blasto stage. Transfer should b Sunday if they get to blasto. If not then fingers crossed for a transfer Friday. How did urs get on hoping? Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- aww that is great news  I haven't had the call yet... Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Not good news  4 of my eggs, 3 were immature. 2 fertilised abnormally, and 1 hasn't continued developing-they will check that egg again at 5pm tonight and call me at 5.15. Gutted


----------



## staceyemma

hoping    I know how u feel right now. I had 5 eggs 3 were immature and out of the two mature only one fertilised.... abnormally I was told too as it didnt have two pronuclei?, things weren't lookign good, I cried and my heart broke like never before.... its horrible   I knew it was over but amazingly my little one pulled through and I had the transfer it ended in BFN but that little egg still shocked me.


I know how horrible it is darlign I am here for you   So bluddy cruel xxx

thinking of u xxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- I know as soon as I got the call I thought how similar our cycles were  are u staying with the same clinic? Xx


----------



## kk2010

Oh no hoping. Gutted for u. Thinking of u. Lets hope they come along today xx


----------



## staceyemma

Maybe... not sure yet even thinking of goin abroad for treatment xx
I wont egg share again next time scared me too much first time around! ~even if it is free next time!

Im praying for u xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk-thanks xx

Stacey- Ooo where are u considering? I've just rang another local clinic for a quote. But with these results I don't think I will egg share again-to go thru the cycle to be left with a very small chance is gutting! I don't know if to ask if my donated eggs are mature cz think it will upset me  if theirs are all mature xx


----------



## staceyemma

I agree with u hoping dalring... I had a small chance my recipient had all 5 eggs mature...I asked them.... I have however found out since that the cycle failed for her. They may as well of given me a few more mature!!!! xx

Its a lot to go through with a small chance isn't it, I thought yes yes you only 'need one' but what if 'my one' was in her five....
x


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- yep I agree with u xx. What clinics have u looked at abroad?  Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Aww hoping   so blood y cruel xxx you take care hun I'm gutted for you xx


----------



## staceyemma

Dogus clinic in Cyprus
Reprofit in Czech Republic (cheap) 

I can email you the details I have for cyprus if u pm me ur email address. you can then read the conversation

all great success rates xxx

How much did u pay for egg share have u considered IVF lite as a cheaper option?
Where do u live hoping? xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey- yes that would be fab, I'll PM u in a min. We paid £2,500 for egg share. We have male factor so we need icsi not sure if that is available with ivf lite? We were at care in manchester xx


----------



## staceyemma

£2500! I've pm'd u! xxx


----------



## hoping :)

That's it for us  its over. Nothing changed. I asked about my donated eggs-if they were mature-she wouldn't answer me. Xx


----------



## kk2010

So sorry hoping. Why wouldn't she tell u about the donated eggs? I thought u were allowed to know? Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- I thought we would be allowed to know, but I could be reading too much into the situation I am guessing she didn't want to tell me. Thanks hun xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping I am so so sorry I really am!    
Nothing right now will make u feel better but next time WILL be your time don't give up!!! Xxx 
Xxx


----------



## cocobella

Really sorry to hear your news hoping   I hope you are being well looked after x


----------



## Tito

hoping  hope you are okey love


----------



## staceyemma

thinking of you today hoping xxx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Maybe... not sure yet even thinking of goin abroad for treatment xx
> I wont egg share again next time scared me too much first time around! ~even if it is free next time!
> 
> Im praying for u xxx


Oh Stacey...have you changed your mind?  

Hoping - so very sorry to hear your news. Much love xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Stacey/coco/tito/dingle- thank u all  going back to work sat, n out with the girls sat nite xx


----------



## dingle123

Enjoy a well deserved night out Hoping xx


----------



## staceyemma

Dingle I have changed my mind as hubby has had a little bit of money xxx
I'm so sorry about your dad love xxx hope ur as ok as can be darling xxx 

Hoping glad to hear u r going out let ur hair down love xxx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Dingle I have changed my mind as hubby has had a little bit of money xxx
> I'm so sorry about your dad love xxx hope ur as ok as can be darling xxx


Thanks Lovely xxxxxxx


----------



## hoping :)

Dingle / stacey- thank u both, yes I do need a night out xx

Dingle-  I am so very sorry to hear about ur Dad  xx


----------



## kk2010

Well its transfer day today Aarrrggghhh. Im hoping they let me have 2 transferred but they are really strict at my clinic. I'll update later on. Hope everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck KK xxx


----------



## cocobella

Good luck kk   I hope you manage to manage to get 2 put back!
Hoping, how are you doing? Did you manage to go out last night?
Hope everyone else is ok and having a good weekend.


----------



## kk2010

Thanks coco. Well i got 1 grade A blasto hopefully burying itself nicely. 2 didn't make it to blasto and the other was a grade c. I was only allowed 1 back in because of my age. We chose not to freeze the grade c as the percentage of thawing was quite low we thought not much point. And if we need another cycle then we'd rather it b a fresh one. OTD 28th July. Xx


----------



## hoping :)

Kk- Congrats on being Pupo! Best of luck  xx

Coco- I did go out n had a nice day today eating hangover food  how ru getting along? Xx


----------



## kk2010

Thanks hoping. Xx


----------



## cocobella

That's good Hoping   Hope the hangover food did the trick! I am fine, just worrying about all sorts of things as usual and wating patiently to start stimming if all goes to plan with my recipient this week. Not liking this stage at all! 
Glad you got a good one put back KK. Lots of   now.
Hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## hoping :)

Coco- I see ur test date is soon-  good luck Xx


----------



## cocobella

Thanks hoping. Hope you are doing ok.x


----------



## hoping :)

I am ok thanks,  keep us posted xx


----------



## hoping :)

Coco-how did test day go?  xx


----------



## cocobella

It is a BFP which I really can't believe. Keep expecting it to disappear!x


----------



## hoping :)

Cocobella- OMG wow! That is fantastic! Congratulations hun! Xx


----------



## cocobella

Thanks, it doesn't feel real at the moment. Just got my fingers crossed now.x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

been intially accepted just waiting for bloods and gp letter now to get matched


----------



## goingcrazy78

hi everyone,  sorry not been on for a while been on holiday and dont have a laptop at the mo anyway hooe everyone is well good to see this thread still going strong.  heres my update. . i got a match and started down regs the recipitants period was delayed so i was down regging a bit longer but soon started stimms developed lots of follies around 40 touch and go on letting me carry on but they agreed i was ok yay had my egg collection friday and wow git 22 eggs 11 each 8 of our 11 have fertilised and without icsi wooo so planned blasty transfer for wed all being well just praying they keep developing and we get a blasty to transfer praying tje other couple have had a good fertilisation rate aswell sorry if theres loads of typos in this i discovered i could get acseess via my phone but its a tiny screen lol


----------



## HJones0809

goingcrazy that's brilliant news! good luck for Wednesday and then the dreaded 2ww!! (stay off dr google!!)xx


----------



## goingcrazy78

hj jones , thank you ill defo be staying away from dr google lol   , clinic did tell us they would call me in today before 10.30 if it looked like the embryos wouldnt make it to wednesday but no call so im hopefull for wednesday never had any embryos get to blasty b4 so feel really excited . managed to get on a laptop today and read through what ive missed sooooo sorry to all of u that have had a bad run of things ill be praying for you all next time around just dont give up hope     big congrats to those who have had a bfp fab news   x


----------



## goingcrazy78

well out of 8 fertilised embryos we had one perfect little blasty , 6 of them didnt make it and one of them seemed to be doing ok just slow they said if that one made it to today they would freeze it but heard nothing yet so i think maybe it didnt make it , still one perfect little blasty now on board just hoping our little beanie hangs in there   asked if the reciepiants made it to transfer but we wernt allowed to know so just hope they made it this far to fingers crossed for them aswell


----------



## elsmzm

hi everyone.
me and my partner are relatively new to ivf, in the way that this is our first cycle. we are using donor sperm and i am donating eggs.we have both had all of the tests done etc, everything is fine apart from my antral follicle count being 5.77    within the low fertility brackets.
i am 25 and my partner is nearly 27 (we are both female.)
we are now waiting for a sperm donor match and a match for me to donate eggs to.
can anyone shed any light onto how long this usually takes.
we are at care in Sheffield
thanks everyone
Emma and Michelle
x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Emma and Michelle x 
I'm sorry I can't answer your question but if you look on the thread egg share its a busier thread where so someone maybe able to help x 
Good luck to you both  x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279198.0


----------

